# Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Es ist soweit die Beta von Win 7 is verfügbar.

Willkommen zu Windows 7

Hier die direktdownloadlinks für...

*ENTFERNT*


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Konntest Du den Download bereits starten?


----------



## msix38 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Darauf haben alle gewartet 
edit:anmelden muss man sich auch.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also bei mir gehts nicht


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich lad sie mir nicht runter, will mich da nicht Anmelden, hab auch kein Interesse.


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich kann auch noch nicht runterladen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

die haben einen recht lahmen server oder?
dauert alles ein bisl bis der nächste schritt kommt

wie lange kann man die version eigentlich benutzenen?


----------



## msix38 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Server is too busy..glaube die Server platzen bald.

Oder mal hier versuchen:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_hs_getfile_v1_20244962.html?t=1231517695&v=3600&


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

naja immerhin hab ich schon mal ne e-mail gekriegt 

aber jetzt hab ich nur noch 

Error
Es besteht zuzeit ein technisches Problem mit der Website. Bitte versuchen Sie es am nächsten Werktag noch einmal.


naja mal gucken was es noch wird, aber die server sind ja so lahm


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

120 Tage hab ich irgendwo gelesen


----------



## Nils Reinhard (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nur? Waren da nicht mal knapp 2Jahre bestimmt?


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Soll die Version nicht bis zum 1.9 laufen?


----------



## azzaka (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

dann werde gleich mal downloaden und ausprobieren


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich weiß nicht mehr vielleicht war es auch die Laufzeit der pre-Betas. Kein Plan mehr.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

er meint plötzlich er kann meine profil infos nicht finden
komisch


----------



## BopItXtremeII (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Die Meldung kommt bei mir auch andauernd, ich versuchs schon seit 20 Minuten und hab bis jetzt 4 mal die gleiche Meldung bekommen ... 

Na hoffentlich bekomm ich noch eine von den 2,5 Mio Versionen, bei den anderen dürfte es ja auch nicht viel ebsser aussehen ^^


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

immer weiter aktualisieren, bis ich es endlich schaffen kann es runterzuladen 

noch hab ich die hoffnung nicht aufgegeben 

also wenn ich da jetzt keine mehr ab kriege, weil immer der scheiß error kam, dann schmeiß ich mein rechner aus dem fenster so geht das doch net


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Der Server ist völlig ausgelastet.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

der server is ja ma so schelcht
da dauert ja alles jahre


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cheater schrieb:


> also wenn ich da jetzt keine mehr ab kriege, weil immer der scheiß error kam, dann schmeiß ich mein rechner aus dem fenster so geht das doch net



Sag vorher Bescheid wo du wohnst, ich komm vorbei und fang ihn auf.


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich komm auch nicht auf den Server, er lädt unendlich lang. Ich will unbedingt noch eine Version haben.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also da ja wie viel milliarden people auf dem planeten wohnen? denke ich mal so das wenn mann das ganze nen bissle realistisch betrachtet das Limit schon längst erreicht worden ist und wir leider nix abbekommen werden..ich hab schon heute nacht alles versucht ..ich konnte mich heute morgen schon gar nit mal mehr registieren bzw nen benutzer profil erstellen ..nun ja und seit um 13 uhr oder vorher geht gar nix mehr -.- schon doof und ich denke mal wenn mann die sich "anderweitig" besorgt wird das MS auch nit gerne sehn ..schade eigentlich ..somit bleibe ich wohl vorerst bei XP...wenn einer dran gekommen is kanner ja mal nen user test schreiben


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

mient ihr wirklich das wir nix mehr bekommen?
ich hab immerhin schon ne mail von denen


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ist die Version den nun wirklich auf 2,5 Millionen Downloads beschrenkt?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

juhu hab meine e-mail bestätigt


----------



## hills (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

versuche jetzt schon ne weile aber nichts da, immer to busy naja dann nicht.


----------



## hills (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> juhu hab meine e-mail bestätigt


Ich hab schon 3 bekommen aber komme nicht weiter den dannach kommt immer server is too busy


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich werde es heute zur späten Stunde nochmal versuchen...das hat jetzt keinen Sinn.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



hills schrieb:


> Ich hab schon 3 bekommen aber komme nicht weiter den dannach kommt immer server is too busy


ne also ich hab auch ne mail bekommen bin dann da drauf 
und es hat gedauert und dann bin ich auf ne seite gekommen wo stand das die e-mail adresse oder sowas bestätigt wurde

jetzt gibts aber das nächste problem und zwar sagt er

Es besteht zuzeit ein technisches Problem mit der Website. Bitte versuchen Sie es am nächsten Werktag noch einmal.

ma sehn obs noch was wird


----------



## hills (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Das ist mehr als Peinlich für M$


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

e-mail bestätigt und jetzt nur noch errors 

naja nicht die hoffnung verlieren


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Die haben sich (zumindest am Anfang) schon genug peinlichkeiten mit Vista erlaubt, dass ist doch noch gar nichts.

btt:Hoffen wir mal das morgen noch Versionen übrig sind.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Es ist aber noch nirgendwo zu lesen, dass man schon downloaden kann. Auch auf dem einen MS-Link ist die Verfügbarkeit noch grau.


----------



## MoS (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Der Link war aber schon da... das bedeutet wohl, dass die 2.5 Mio. verbraucht sind


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

glaub ich eigentlich nicht (jedenfalls will ich es nicht glauben).

ich hab noch in nirgendwo lesen können, das jemand nicht diesen error kriegt


----------



## strider11f (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Tja, auch nach 1 1/2 Std. kommt man nicht weiter als zum Login. Bitte versuchen Sie es morgen wieder.


----------



## computertod (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich will auch noch was abhaben 
sonst hol ich mir nen MAC!!!!!!


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich versuche es jetzt nicht mehr...wenns morgen klappt, dann ist es gut, wenn nicht dann *shit happens*


----------



## boss3D (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir steht: Warten Sie bitte bis zum nächsten Werktag ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Bei mir steht: Warten Sie bitte bis zum nächsten Werktag ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



ebenfalls. aber ich glaub dem irgendwie nicht so ganz


----------



## ziggi1 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cheater schrieb:


> glaub ich eigentlich nicht (jedenfalls will ich es nicht glauben).
> 
> ich hab noch in nirgendwo lesen können, das jemand nicht diesen error kriegt



kann ich bestätigen das dieses error kommt


----------



## computertod (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei mir steht auch nachm anmelden nur: "server is to busy"


----------



## Knexi (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Bei mir steht: Warten Sie bitte bis zum nächsten Werktag ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



  echt
bei mir steht noch immer Server is busy.
Konnte mich noch nicht einmal anmelden


----------



## kaisper (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Knexi schrieb:


> echt
> bei mir steht noch immer Server is busy.
> Konnte mich noch nicht einmal anmelden


ich auch nicht -.- und ich habe sofort angefangen das zu versuchen als es oben in der leiste stand das man sie runterladen kann -.-


----------



## ziggi1 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei mir jetzt auch, warscheidlich sind in Europa 25 millionen user die die BETA wollen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hills (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hat den schon irgendwer die Beta laden können?


----------



## Snade (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ok holen wir sie uns als to*****


----------



## endgegner (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Man ey die server gehen ja mal garnicht so lahm wie die sind.
Also wenn einer von Windows sagt das die sich keine besseren server leisten können dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## kaisper (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also ich habe jetzt auch schon meine e-mail bestätigt aber wieter gehts dann auch nicht


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Naja, über Server is too Busy bin ich schon hinaus aber weiter komm ich auch nicht


----------



## Snade (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

man ey muss schon wieder von der serverqualität an GTA4 denken hosten die bei funpic oder wie


----------



## endgegner (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> man ey muss schon wieder von der serverqualität an GTA4 denken hosten die bei funpic oder wie



Nichts ist unmöglich Toyota^^ nein scherz

Man weiß ja nie zu was die fähig sind.


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bis Mitternacht warten, bzw. morgen um 8 Uhr laden, denn da ist in den USA grad tiefste Nacht, also sollte der Traffic nicht so hoch sein. Ich probiers jetzt jede 10 Sekunden^^


----------



## hills (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

nichts ich mach auch nichts mehr,schade wollte das dingen echt gerne testen.


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Falls ich es dann irgendwann laden kann...ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, Windows 7 auf meinem Notebook zu installiert, auf der Partition, wo jetzt Vista drauf ist.

Was meint ihr...Risiko? Kann man dann wohl die Treiber von Vista nutzen?


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ne ist kein Risiko darfst nur nicht auf die gleichen Daten drauf zu greifen wordrauf auch Visat zugreift sonst gehen die Daten kaputt..!


----------



## Snade (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich glaube die die die (3x mal die )  Beta haben wollen beliben nach amerkanischer zeit auch bis um 4 wach!


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich bleib so lange wach bis ich weiß das ich nen key hab oder das ich es nicht geschafft hab 

meint ihr es ne gute idee es mit 3 browsern gleichzeitig zu probieren ?


----------



## Snade (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ne dann könnte es sein das die auslastung nich von ms kommt sondern von dir nim nur den firefox!


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hab gerade meinen Namen eingeben dürfen.


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

na ich glaub ich vertrau lieber weiter auf opera (bitte enttäusche mich nicht)

wenn ich nen key krieg, schreib ich nen tagebuch drüber, wie ich ihn erkämpft habe


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Gottseidank hab ich schon nen Acc als ich vista beta damals geladen hab. Nur Die links für download und schlüssel sind ausgegraut 

Edit: 2,5mio scheinen erreicht zu sein. MEin vater hat nen acc mit entwicklerstatus und damit zugriff auf andere server und da ist auch nix mehr zu holen.


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

naja der acc war nicht das problem, hab einfach meinen windows live acc genommen, der auch von msn verwendet wurde. das ging und hat mich irgendwie verwundert


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nicht der acc Name, stück weiter. Er wollte wissen warum ich Win 7 downloaden will usw..


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

das kam bei mir noch ohne neuladen gleich danach. mit name warum und wohnort und son zeug. da war ich noch 100000 mal zuversichtlicher, dass ich das heut nacht noch installieren kann falls ich überhaupt eins kriege


----------



## philcrack23 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nochmal eine kleine Frage zum Key. 

Microsoft schreibt:



> Ihr Produktschlüssel ist für drei verschiedene PCs gültig, so dass Sie Windows 7 Beta jederzeit auf einem anderen Test-PC installieren und den gleichen Produktschlüssel nutzen können.


 
Den Key an zwei gute Freunde weiterzugeben dürfte kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## hills (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ne ich bin auch ein guter freund von dir


----------



## computertod (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

so, nachdem mir M$ zu blöd wurde hab ich was auf rapidshare gefunden  wer den link will PN


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mal nen tipp: Nutzt zum downloaden den internet explorer. Damit bin ich im ersten versuch zur registrierung gekommen. Firefox hat sich nichtmal mühe gemacht


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wie seit ihr denn überhaupt so weit gekommen? ich krieg immer nur den error hab aber adresse und so schon angegeben


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich bin jetzt beim letzten schritt: e-mail adresse überprüfen. hatte aber schon vorher nen acc.


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

du hast mir grad wirklich angst gemacht  als ich hab meine e.mail überprüft und bestätigt und dann musste ich noch nen paar angaben machen und son quatsch. und jetzt krieg ich wie die letzten 2 stunden immer nur nen error. ich hoff das wird heut noch was


----------



## KFP (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



nfsgame schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt beim letzten schritt: e-mail adresse überprüfen. hatte aber schon vorher nen acc.




Das probiere ich seit 2 Std.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



> *Error*
> 
> Es besteht zuzeit ein technisches Problem mit der Website. Bitte versuchen  Sie es am nächsten Werktag noch einmal.



Ich schmeiß den pc gleich ausm fenster!


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Scheint besser zu werden...konnte jetzt immerhin schon mein Pass eingeben


----------



## computertod (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



push@max schrieb:


> Scheint besser zu werden...konnte jetzt immerhin schon mein Pass eingeben



ich konnte auch mein Passwort eigeben, dann lädt er ne seite und dann kommt error: "Server is too busy"


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Oder das was ich oben geschrieben hab xD


----------



## philcrack23 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



hills schrieb:


> Ne ich bin auch ein guter freund von dir


 
 Ich hab ihn ja selbst noch nicht. Noch nicht hoffe ich doch...


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also das ist doch echt der größte scheiß den m$ je gemacht hat. verdienen milliarden im jahr und können nichtmal für ordentliche server sorgen


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



computertod schrieb:


> ich konnte auch mein Passwort eigeben, dann lädt er ne seite und dann kommt error: "Server is too busy"



Jop...hab die gleiche Meldung


----------



## endgegner (9. Januar 2009)

@Cheater: genau dasselbe hab ich endgegner auch schon über icq geschrieben ^^



Cheater schrieb:


> also das ist doch echt der größte scheiß den m$ je gemacht hat. verdienen milliarden im jahr und können nichtmal für ordentliche server sorgen




Ja echt das kann nicht sein und der Junge soll der reichste Mensch der Welt sein.


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

schon allein wegen der langen wartezeit sollte jeder ein key bekommen


----------



## endgegner (9. Januar 2009)

Bei mir kam eben ein popup mit meinungsumfrage. da hab ich mal meine meinung gesagt xD

Mensch endlich mal weiter gekommen aber dann gleich wieder Server is too busy man ey ich glaube denn gates müssen wir mal nen tipp geben. Das er genug Geld hat um sich gute Server zu leisten.


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

zum glück hab ich morgen nichts wichtiges zu tun  naja wird das wohl eher wieder eine kurze nacht


----------



## Dudalus (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hallo an alle waiter

Hab auchs gleiche prob wie ihr
spiel mit dem gedanken torrent^^
na ja vielleicht gehts noch

ps :wievile tickets gibt es noch???


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

noch hat es meiner auskunft nach noch niemand von der offiziellen seite geladen


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Auf Heise hab ich gerade gelesen das mache schon einen Key haben, aber noch keinen Download.


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ob die Server schon abgebrannt sind


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Man ich komm auch nicht über Server is too busy hinaus.
Was ist wenn man sich die Beta jetzt z.b. bei to***** lädt? Kriegt man dann woanders n key her?


Edit: Jetzt Service Unavailable. Son Mist.


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Key soll man keksen können sagte einer im Forum, aber würd ich nicht machen...., aber das ist echt ******* alles.....Immer die die es sich auf illegalem Wege beschaffen haben es früher als die, die es ehrlich machen wollen... irgendwie stimmt das was nicht ?


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich würde sowas nicht machen. Nieeeeee. Aber M$ braucht echt mal n paar mehr und vorallem schnellere Server.


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Equitas schrieb:


> Ich würde sowas nicht machen. Nieeeeee. Aber M$ braucht echt mal n paar mehr und vorallem schnellere Server.



Sich auf solchen Ansturm vorzubereiten ist, glaub ich, fast unmöglich


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Sieht so aus. Immerhin lädt jetzt schon mal das Fenster wo ich den Key bekomme.


Verdammt hast recht, Server sind down.


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja Server sind weg.


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hmm komisch ich hab immernoch meinen 

Error

Es besteht zuzeit ein technisches Problem mit der Website. Bitte versuchen Sie es am nächsten Werktag noch einmal.

naja mal gucken was draus wird


----------



## kaisper (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

joa das hatte ich auch schon mal hat aber aber nicht geschafft ... aber irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht noch mal dahin zu kommen weil über diesen bestätigungs link aus der e-mail kommt immer server is to busy xD


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich komme auf diese seite gar nicht mehr drauf
Die haben die Server gegrillt XD


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja Hier der link von microsoft....ich hafte nicht für den link ich hab den von chip aus dem forum https://profile.microsoft.com/RegSy...7aa-bf50-487d70165405&lcid=1031&wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

"Die Datenübertragung zum Server wurde beim Verbindungsaufbau zurückgesetzt" -.-


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also ich hab den Link aus dem Chip Forum und ichhab draufgeklickt und das läuft......3,2Gb Iso nichts mit anmelden oder so....vll kann nur einer laden und das bin Zurzeit ich.
MfG, Tom


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Link aus dem Chip Forum und ichhab draufgeklickt und das läuft......3,2Gb Iso nichts mit anmelden oder so....vll kann nur einer laden und das bin Zurzeit ich.
> MfG, Tom



Wo hast Du die 3,2GB her? Der Link auf Chip zeigt nur 5xxMB an?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei euch wird was angezeigt!?


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ach mensch so langsam könnte endlich mal wieder was passieren. entweder das alle keys weg sind oder wir halt hoffentlich einen haben aber dieser error den ich jetzt seit 4 stunden hab nervt doch so langsam


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mhm bin grad nochmal auf den Link jetzt steht da nur noch. Windows 7 Beta Coming soon. -.-


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jetzt geht gar nichts mehr, nur noch "Windows 7 Beta coming soon!"... Sind etwas schon alle 2,5 Mio Keys vergeben worden oder haben die wirklich ihre Server geschrottet... Microsoft lernt nie, nie vorbereitet auf so einen Ansturm-.-


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ha! Hier gehts: LINK 
Noch ein Tipp: Versucht die 64bit Version, die sollten nicht all zu viele downloaden, ergo sollte da man schneller ran kommen...


----------



## mayo (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ja wo denn nu?



nö... nix geht mehr
die seite wo die version ausgewählt werden kann ist da, aber beim abschicken heisst es : die seite konnte nicht gefunden werden....

entweder server down, oder aber die 2,5 mios sind weg ;(


----------



## M4jestix (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ha! Hier gehts: LINK
> Noch ein Tipp: Versucht die 64bit Version, die sollten nicht all zu viele downloaden, ergo sollte da man schneller ran kommen...




Hab grad auch die 64bit getestet, aber überall heisst es nur "die angeforderte Seite wurde nicht gefunden"! Son Mist!!!


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich probier seit 17:00 an die 64bit version zu kommen ohne erfolg


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jepp bei mir das gleiche. Schon irgendwie ne Frechheit von M$ das nur 2,5 Millionen Leute die Beta laden können.


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Sagt ob es bei euch geht interessiert mich ?


----------



## Joker (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja der geht danke!


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hey stimmt. Ist das die 32 oder die 64bit Version? Hoffe mal die 64bit.


----------



## M4jestix (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Link funzt. Is nur leider die englische Version. Und Key hab ich deswegen auch net


----------



## Pokerface1990 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hatte mich erfolgreich angemeldet bei MS für das Programm und habe nun das Problem das ich nicht mehr auf die Page komm, wo man den key bekommt, da werde ich immer auf die Amerikanisch Windows 7 Page weitergeleitet.

Oh man ich hätt es so gerne.


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ach so. Gibts wenigstens n Patch der die Sprache auf Deutsch macht?? Soll ja Win Vista Ultimate entsprechen da gabs ja auch Sprachen Updates.


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

@Tom3004 Die Seite ist illegal?! 

btw: Was hat es mit dieser technet Seite auf sich? Wenn man Abonnement ist kann man sie die Beta downloaden. Allerdings kostet das Abonnement 374€.

@Wolf Bei mir gehts da nichts, "file didn´t found"^^


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@ Wolf2660 
Bei beiden Page dont found.

@Tom3004 ist das die 64bit Version?


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

naja wenn m$ das net hinkriegt muss es halt so gehen. wenn ich jetzt noch nen key kriege, wäre das wie weihnachten und ostern an einem tag

müsste die 64bit version sein, da die 32 nur irgendwas mit 2,5GB hat


----------



## Pokerface1990 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hmm jetzt geht immerhin die Page zu den keys wieder aber kommt immer leider nur: 


Es besteht zuzeit ein technisches Problem mit der Website. Bitte versuchen Sie es am nächsten Werktag noch einmal.


Oh man wie gerne hätte ich es jetzt hab mich ja extra rechtszeitig angemeldet und email ja auch bestätigt bei ms.


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wenns wirklich die 64bit ist wäre ja super. Was mir noch fehlt dann ist ein Key.


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich habe hier auch nochmal was gefunden. Nehme an illegal, daher kein Link, wenn ihr in google sucht, dann kommt die Seite aufgelistet im etwas hinterem Bereich.


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Joa kein Thema


----------



## KFP (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Is doch alles ******** von M$ jetz werde ichs mir halt anders besorgen müssen


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Was ist kein Thema? Das das illegal ist? Mir ist es leider nicht egal...


----------



## hills (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

tja von den 2,5 mio Keys wurden 2,499999 mio an Amis vergeben, oder glaubt ihr echt das wir europäer mehr bekommen?


----------



## M4jestix (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Equitas schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich die 64bit ist wäre ja super. Was mir noch fehlt dann ist ein Key.




Geht mir nicht anders^^


----------



## divi14 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



hills schrieb:


> tja von den 2,5 mio Keys wurden 2,499999 mio an Amis vergeben, oder glaubt ihr echt das wir europäer mehr bekommen?


 
genau so ist es


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

es hat doch niemand von "uns" nen key gekreigt oder? in sofern wird das schon noch kommen. denk nicht, dass bis jetzt welche verteilt wurden. falls doch sagt es uns doch, damit wir nich umsonst rumsitzen


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also Mädels,

32 bit englisch 2,43GB

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...00_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso

64 bit englisch 3,15GB

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...0_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@ Tom3004 weißt du ob 32 oder 64bit???? Ist seeehr Wichtig^^


----------



## KFP (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja ja die amis echt ugly was M$ mit uns abgezogen hat


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Oha lesen...... diesen Link downloaden....dontknow.me/at - Dereferrer Service
Und kann man testen 30 Tage und dann reconnecten...

Ne, bin gerade bei 2,2 Gb weiß ich leider noch nicht insgesamt sind es 3,2


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@Wolf Wo hast du den jetzt hergezaubert?


----------



## Pokerface1990 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mit 3,2 müsst es 64bit sein.


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Deutsch kommt gleich


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wie kommst du bitte so schnell auf den Server (wenn er noch besteht)?


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Schon Wolf wo hast du die her??? Aber wenn du jetzt noch 64bit Deutsch machst bist du der Held des Tages.


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Naja als mit Key, dann können wir drüber reden


----------



## M4jestix (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei der Auswahl über die MS Win7-Seite 

Windows 7 Beta herunterladen

bekommt man immer noch den Seitenladefehler dass die Seite nicht angezeigt werden kann.  So wirds leider auch nix mitm Key.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@Wolf2660: Tausend Dank für die Links! Wenn jemand noch n key hätte wäre der Tag für mich Perfekt!


----------



## boss3D (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bevor ich eure Links benutze, warte ich lieber, bis es mal bei MS geht _(falls dann noch Versionen übrig sind)_. Außerdem nutzen mir eure Downloads sowieso nichts ohne Key und was Illegales will ich auch nicht machen ... 

Ich geh jetzt erstmal ein gutes Buch lesen und dann schlafen. Für mich gibt es im Leben noch wichtigere Dinge, als so eine Beta.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

naja ich brauch eh noch knappe 3 stunden um die datei zu laden. mal gucken wie es dann weiter geht


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Das coole ist, die Links sind mehr oder weniger legal, da man alles von den Server von Microsoft lädt...


----------



## Klutten (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bitte postet keine Download-Links, die andere Seiten als Microsoft zum Ziel haben. Auch wenn die jetzige Beta-Phase öffentlich ist, so ist der rechtmäßige Weg einzuhalten.

Des Weiteren bekommt der nächste Poster einer Serial-Nummer eine rote Kate. Nur mal so zu Info.


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Dann behalte ich den Key halt für mich ihr wollt ihn ja nicht


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Sind alles MS-links, ich mach nichts Illegales.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wo sind denn die Links von Wolf2660 zur de version hin?


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jo, aht irgendeiner die Deutschen Keys gelöscht ?


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Aber ich versteh immer noch nicht, warum es offiziell keine Versionen gibt, aber die Links noch gehen...


----------



## Pokerface1990 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

vermutlich ist hat das Limit erreicht imo und deshalb sieht man es auf der page neme aber würden se die sever abschalten hätten die wo grad laden n problem.

PS: Wolf2660 kansnt du mir die de links pls per pn schicken? wenn man sie scho hier net posten darf obwohl de von ms sind


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Jo, aht irgendeiner die Deutschen Keys gelöscht ?



Es wurde nur meiner gelöscht, glaube ich.


----------



## Menthe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Laden kannst du ja, nur die Englische, mit den Links von Tom3004 und Wolf2660. Nur der Key ist halt das Problem.


----------



## KFP (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich kann win 7 offenziel laden es hat nach 6 stunden entlich geklappt


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich wusste doch das es eine gute idee war den key gleich rauszukopieren


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Schaut mal ins Startposting da sind die Links


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Schaut mal ins Startposting da sind die Links



Das ist schon mal gut, sind da aber die Keys bei?


----------



## Pokerface1990 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KFP schrieb:


> Ich kann win 7 offenziel laden es hat nach 6 stunden entlich geklappt



Wo hat es geklappt? Weil ich versuch immer noch die page für lizenskey zu laden aber kommt immer das auf der Seite ein Problem ist und mans am nächsten werktag noch mal versuchen soll.


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja excellent die beiden Links auch.......  Naja sind ja eh von Microsoft... 
aber der Link von Wolf läd bei mir mit 100kb /s ......meiner läd mit 1,8mb/s


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cheater schrieb:


> ich wusste doch das es eine gute idee war den key gleich rauszukopieren



Ich mag Leute die schnell mitdenken


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Keys gibts nicht von mir.


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Keys gibts nicht von mir.



Ich geb auch keinen mehr raus.


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Keys gibts nicht von mir.



Dann nutzt mir der Download auch nichts...ich dachte, dass da vielleicht einer bei wäre.


----------



## KFP (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Wo hat es geklappt? Weil ich versuch immer noch die page für lizenskey zu laden aber kommt immer das auf der Seite ein Problem ist und mans am nächsten werktag noch mal versuchen soll.



ganz erhelich ich hockte 6std einfach drann
Ich hoffe es wars wert!


----------



## Pokerface1990 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hat jemand zufällig n key für 32 oder 64 bit? würde auch was dafür bieten! also wer einen hat und nicht braucht pls melden.


----------



## M4jestix (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KFP schrieb:


> Ich kann win 7 offenziel laden es hat nach 6 stunden entlich geklappt



Über welche Seite bist du durchgekommen? Gib mal pls den Link.


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also ich würde vorschlagen, dass jetzt alle ihre Links posten, die *VON MICROSOFT* sind und die gehen.


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ohr, wir haben doch die Links.....Keys.... braucht ihr nicht die geht 30 Tage so und dann einfach reconnecten....


----------



## M4jestix (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Auf der MS/Win7-Seite wurde mittlerweile sogar der DL-Link entfernt. 

Was das nur zu sagen hat...... Ich befürchte mal, dass mittlerweile wirklich alle 2,5 Mio Keys weg sind.

TechNet "sagt" nur Win7-Beta is comming soon......


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Auflisten bitte, wenn man nicht alles gelesen hat wird das ganze ein bisschen unübersichtlich^^

Auf der Deutschen Seite sind sie noch da.


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Also ich würde vorschlagen, dass jetzt alle ihre Links posten, die *VON MICROSOFT* sind und die gehen.



Was brauchst du den noch für links ? Reicht deutsch und Englisch in 32/64 nicht aus? 

Links sind im Startpost.

Was ich noch gefunden hab

Brandon (sry) LeBlanc schreibt:

Due to very heavy traffic we’re seeing as a result of interest in the
Windows 7 Beta, we are adding some additional infrastructure support
to the Microsoft.com properties before we post the public beta. We
want to ensure customers have the best possible experience when
downloading the beta, and I’ll be posting here again soon once the
beta goes live. Stay tuned! We are excited that you are excited!

(Quelle: http://tinyurl.com/7f74tz)


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KFP schrieb:


> ganz erhelich ich hockte 6std einfach drann
> Ich hoffe es wars wert!



ja die sitz ich auch schon da und ohne eure hilfe hätt ich noch gar nichts


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hab das schlechte Gefühl das meiner nicht mehr geht.
Aber der kommt eh nicht an meinen Vista spezial Key ran weil der hat alle Versionen freigeschaltet und musste nicht aktiviert werden. Der Key war der absolute Hammer


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ohr, wir haben doch die Links.....Keys.... braucht ihr nicht die geht 30 Tage so und dann einfach reconnecten....



Was meinst Du mit Reconnect?


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Die Universal Keys sind alle sowieso gehackt, die dürften eigentlich nicht im Umlauf sein. Aber wenigstens geht es jetzt.


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Cisar dein Link war der Hammer den du gepostet hast warum ?
> Ich hab den kopiert... sag mal pls



Nein mein Vista Key war der Hammer


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wie denn bitte? Mit der beta von Vista ging das noch nicht^^


----------



## mayo (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

cool Wolf. thx endlich geht der download...
nur mt dem key werden wir sehen... bei der anforderung kam bei mir auch dauernd die meldung das server ausgelastet bzw. nicht erreichbar war...


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja warum war der der Hammer ?



Weil der alle Versionen freigeschaltet hat und nicht aktiviert werden musste.

EDIT: HAHA wie der Thread immer kürzer wird, ist das geil


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ach das kotzt mich jetzt echt an. ich will doch nur nen einfach key von ms bekommen. wennn net muss halt doch der nicht legale her. pech gehabt. aber ich lad ja eh noch 9 stunden


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Yeah es lebe die Zensur


----------



## Klutten (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hinweis aus den Forenregeln:



> Bitte keine direkten Download-Links in den Postings. In den Postings soll nur auf die entsprechenden Homepages gelinkt werden, nicht direkt auf den dort zu findenden Download, da wir nicht jeden Downloadlink auf seinen Inhalt überprüfen können. Ausnahme: Treiber/BIOS-Downloads von Hersteller-Seiten, hier ist es erlaubt z.B. direkt auf die Datei auf dem Asus-FTP zu verlinken.



Nach dem ich den Thread bereinigt habe, sind nun nur noch MS-Links enthalten - keine direkten Downloads. Abschließend appelliere ich noch ein letztes Mal an eure Moral hier Beiträge zu schreiben. Es kann nicht sein, dass hier permanent Doppelpostings geschrieben werden und sich der Thread in eine Chatplattform verwandelt.

Ab jetzt gibt es Punkte - also benehmt euch.


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Vielleicht solltet ihr nicht wahllos irgendwelche unseriösen LINKS etc. posten Der Thread steht unter Bewachung^^ Wir haben hier immerhin 150 Leute die den Thread lesen.

btt: Wer hat es eigentlich geschafft Seven auf die kommerzielle Weise zu downloaden- mit Key usw?  
  * *


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Naja, ich lad nur noch mit 15kb. hat wer ein Download Verschnellerer oder so ?

Keiner hat das geschafft... Warscheinlich sind unsere Links so Spezial Server


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bitte sehr LINK Ob es was bringt... naja


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr nicht wahllos irgendwelche unseriösen LINKS etc. posten Der Thread steht unter Bewachung^^ Wir haben hier immerhin 150 Leute die den Thread lesen.
> 
> btt: Wer hat es eigentlich geschafft Seven auf die kommerzielle Weise zu downloaden- mit Key usw?
> * *



Ich glaube keiner 



Overlocked schrieb:


> Bitte sehr LINK Ob es was bringt... naja



Nimm lieber Cfos Speed


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Windows 7 - WinFuture-Forum.de


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wenn man bei der Installation auf die Eingabe eines Installationsschlüssels verzichtet, startet Windows 7 nach 30 Tagen nicht mehr, dieser Countdown lässt sich jedoch wie bei Vista bis zu fünf Mal zurücksetzen. *Als Alternative wird in den Nutzungsbedingungen (EULA) vorgeschlagen*, die Beta-Version einfach alle 30 Tage neu zu installieren.

(Quelle, Heise Online)


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich habe grad gemerkt, dass ich einen um 19.53 erwischt hatte und der im Hintergrund downloadet Deswegen habe ich auch nur einen Download von 4000k/bits, das Zeug schluckt ganz schön.


----------



## KFP (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich glaube keiner
> 
> 
> 
> Nimm lieber Cfos Speed




Ich habes geschaft gott sei dank


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Das sind ja ein paar Noobs in dem WinFuture Forum der Sever ist Down und so und wir laden hier über Secret Server


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Was hast du es geschafft?


----------



## mayo (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Wenn man bei der Installation auf die Eingabe eines Installationsschlüssels verzichtet, startet Windows 7 nach 30 Tagen nicht mehr, dieser Countdown lässt sich jedoch wie bei Vista bis zu fünf Mal zurücksetzen. *Als Alternative wird in den Nutzungsbedingungen (EULA) vorgeschlagen*, die Beta-Version einfach alle 30 Tage neu zu installieren.
> 
> (Quelle, Heise Online)


5x30 tage=150 Tage... reicht bis zum Release ;9
axo, lade auch nur noch mit 92kb/s. Anfangs waren es meine vollen 700


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KFP schrieb:


> Ich habes geschaft gott sei dank



Hast du auch nen Key?


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Warum hat mein Download abgebrochen ? Bei euch auch ? 64 Bit Deutsch


----------



## KFP (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Hast du auch nen Key?



ja habe ich


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Das sind ja ein paar Noobs in dem WinFuture Forum der Sever ist Down und so und wir laden hier über Secret Server



Wir heißen nicht ohne Grund PCGH Extreme. Wie würde Brucie jetzt sagen? Wir sind Alpha!


----------



## mayo (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Warum hat mein Download abgebrochen ? Bei euch auch ? 64 Bit Deutsch


meiner läuft noch, aber halt nur noch mit 90kb/s


----------



## BopItXtremeII (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Warum hat mein Download abgebrochen ? Bei euch auch ? 64 Bit Deutsch



Ja, meiner auch. Ich war bei knapp 700MB. Hab grade die Datei mit nem virtuellen Laufwerk eingebunden und sie wurde erkannt. Mal gucken ob ich damit wirklich was anfangen kann.


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nein, meiner läuft noch mit 750 k/bits. Kann vl. daran liegen, dass du über den TechNet Server lädst und dieser dich rausgeschmissen hat^^


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



mayo schrieb:


> meiner läuft noch, aber halt nur noch mit 90kb/s



ebenfalls. ich werd jetzt noch ne halbe stunde gucken, was sich so tut. wenn der key-server wirklich abgeschalten ist, werd ich es morgen gegen 8 wieder probieren. mensch mensch mensch


irgendwie will ich es jetzt schon gar nicht mehr wirklich haben. ich fühl mich einfach nur verarscht. man sitzt seit 17:00 davor und dann kommen die unterschiedlichsten meldungen über die vergabe der keys. das kotzt mich echt nur noch an


----------



## CiSaR (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

[UPDATE] Der Seriennummernserver welcher die Seriennummern verschickt wurde vom Netz genommen, wird aber laut ZIB Flash (ORF 1) morgen um 3 Uhr Amerikanischer Zeit (8 Uhr früh) wieder angeschlossen!


----------



## Eiche (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also bin ich nicht blind es wurden nur alle links zu anmelden entfernt?


----------



## Cheater (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



CiSaR schrieb:


> [UPDATE] Der Seriennummernserver welcher die Seriennummern verschickt wurde vom Netz genommen, wird aber laut ZIB Flash (ORF 1) morgen um 3 Uhr Amerikanischer Zeit (8 Uhr früh) wieder angeschlossen!



ich verlass mich jetzt erstmal einfach auf die ösis. wenn das nicht stimmt wird der urlaub halt doch nicht mehr in österreich verbracht  sollen sie sehen was sie davon haben. naja ich werd über nacht noch feritg laden und dann freu ich mich auf morgen früh


----------



## mayo (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



CiSaR schrieb:


> [UPDATE] Der Seriennummernserver welcher die Seriennummern verschickt wurde vom Netz genommen, wird aber laut ZIB Flash (ORF 1) morgen um 3 Uhr Amerikanischer Zeit (8 Uhr früh) wieder angeschlossen!



oh oh, 8uhr, da schlafe ich noch...


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Joa frohes schaffen mit Windws 7  
Kann man die Beta irgendiwe verlängern das sie unendlich läuft ?


----------



## Pokerface1990 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jo wäre zwar klasse wenn die server wieder on kämen aber 8 uHr da penn ich ja noch tief und fest


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Naja ich mach Schluss... warscheinlich ist Win 7 morgen fertig installiert...!


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Have fun @ all Bei mir kommt Seven noch heute auf die Platte^^


----------



## KFP (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Have fun @ all Bei mir kommt Seven noch heute auf die Platte^^



bei mir erst morgen habe ein bischen zu viel gedrunken


----------



## M4jestix (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Have fun @ all Bei mir kommt Seven noch heute auf die Platte^^



Mit oder ohne Key??


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich ziehe gerade die 64Bit German mit 500KB/s...allerdings muss mir noch ein Trick wegen dem Key einfallen.

Die 32Bit hat bei 480 abgebrochen


----------



## Pokerface1990 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich bin auch am loaden der deutschen 64 bit leider nur mit 80kb/s.

Das Key Problem verscuh ich jetzt noch zu lösen vielleicht hat ja jemand n key übrig


----------



## M4jestix (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Kann ich mir ehrlich gesat nicht vorstellen da wies aussieht auch bis auf KFP niemand nen Key bekommen hat.....

MfG


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mit Key Versuche jetzt nur iwie das Image auf die DVD zu brennen. Wenn ihr eine Stunde lang von mir nichts hört, dann klapst gerade


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Du glückspilz! Oh man ich hätt auch gern n key würde sogar was dafür bieten


----------



## strider11f (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



M4jestix schrieb:


> Kann ich mir ehrlich gesat nicht vorstellen da wies aussieht auch bis auf KFP niemand nen Key bekommen hat.....
> 
> MfG



So wie die Server heute abstanden kann ic mir das schon vorstellen. 
Habe es auf den normalen Weg von 17:35 - 20:15 versucht und konnte mich 3 mal einloggen.Bin aber nie bis zu DLL gekommen. Bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn der S/N Server morgen früh steht. Müßte eigentlich 3 Nummern bekommen aber bei dem was sich da heute abgespielt hat gehe ich mal besser von 0 aus


----------



## caine2011 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wichtig: versucht das iso bebvor ihr es brennt auf fehler zu prüfen, falls beim download was schiefgegangen ist


----------



## ottoman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Du glückspilz! Oh man ich hätt auch gern n key würde sogar was dafür bieten


das geld kannst du dir sparen, windows 7 läßt sich ohne key installieren und 120 tage problemlos betreiben.


----------



## KFP (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Caine2011 schrieb:


> wichtig: versucht das iso bebvor ihr es brennt auf fehler zu prüfen, falls beim download was schiefgegangen ist



Danke hätte ich zu 99-100% vergessen


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



ottoman schrieb:


> das geld kannst du dir sparen, windows 7 läßt sich ohne key installieren und 120 tage problemlos betreiben.



Is mir egal  wenn dann will cih es mit key


----------



## caine2011 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

nix zu danken wir wollen uns ja nach 8h download nicht alle ärgern wenn dann auch noch die dvd schrott ist


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja.... klar...Aber kann Microsoft das sehen wenn man eine flasch Version hat ?


----------



## caine2011 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

selbst wenn was wollen die denn machen? du kannst es ja wieder neu reseten weitere 30tage nutzen


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich werde mich morgen ein zweites mal gedulden, brauche unbedingt noch eine zweite Version.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich werde mich morgen ein zweites mal gedulden, brauche unbedingt noch eine zweite Version.



^^ ich we froh, wenn ich einen key hätt


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich auch, aber ich werde sie nur kurz antesten......


----------



## ottoman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

oh man leute, das ist ne beta und man kann sie problemlos ohne key 120 tage lang benutzen. ob man einen key hat oder nicht ist microsoft total egal. wer dafür noch bezahlen will ist nicht ganz dicht.

und imho kann man sich die beta schon seit über 2 tagen auf den "üblichen seiten" im internet runterladen. so schaut dort zb die 64bit version aus:


> File Name: 7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO
> Size: 3387009024 bytes (3.15 GB)
> MD5: 773fc9cc60338c612af716a2a14f177d
> SHA-1: E09FDBC1CB3A92CF6CC872040FDAF65553AB62A5


ich habe gerade einen dl link von microsoft gefunden und der dateiname und die größe sind mit der "inoffiziellen version" identisch. checksum kann ich leider nicht testen. scheint also zu stimmen.
edit: und ich brauch wohl nicht zu erwähnen, dass es auch schon länger "wege" gibt, die aktivierung zu umgehen


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich bin schon noch dicht! aber mir wäre es auch n geringen betrag wert nen key zu haben


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei mir endet der 32bit download immer nach 200MB


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir bricht der dl auch immer an verschiedenen Stellen ab.


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also ich hab auch sehr viel Zeit heute auf der Microsoft Homepage verbracht xD

ComputerBase - Windows 7 Download

CB bietet die X86 und die X64 Version zu Download an. Ich bin gerade auch am laden und werde den Laptop wohl durchlaufen lassen

mfg und gute Nacht


----------



## xxMasterxx (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Server schein wieder on zu sein hab eben mein Key bekommen nach 7 st. und 1000 Errors


----------



## patrickstolz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

toll jetzt geht gar nix mehr...hatte den download auf der ersten seite genommen und lief wunderbar...bis router restart war -.-  und jetzt wurden die links entfernt...und der computerbase.de dl is lahm wie sau....hat noch wer n offiziellen link der schnell is?^^


----------



## xxMasterxx (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ne bei mir bricht der immer den Dl ab echt toll jetzt hab ich endlich ein Key aber kein Windows.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Es gibt nur einen ofiziellen Link und keinen langsamen oder schnellen  Aber des Prob hab ich imo auch Key hab ich jetzt aber des os noch net^^


----------



## Superbuddy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Sind die Keys alle weg??
Ich find die Seite nicht mehr!!


----------



## Saudumm (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Booya, bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Keys und der x64 Beta 
Ab morgen (bzw heute) wird dann ausgiebg getestet.

Bis der Rest der Welt um 8Uhr morgens schaut haben wir schon alle Keys *Scherz*


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hehe hast auch scho geladen? bei mir lahmt des total rum.


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also wenn ich auf die seite will wo man sich anmelden musste wird man jetzt zur amerikanischen weitergeleitet, óder haben die leute die jetzt einen key haben eine e-mail bekommen?


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Kleines Feedback: Nach 1 Stunde Installation das Debut: Ich finde es bisher Klasse, auch wenn ich die Englische 64bit Version habe. Morgen mehr


----------



## DjKaTa (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Um sich einen Key zu besorgen, hier entlang:

32bit:
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/dede/default.aspx

64bit:
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx

Vorher einloggen, falls gefragt 

Hab grad meinen geholt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

JO genau unter den Links gibts keys  nur die download buttons gehen nicht zum dln und über die link hab ich nur noch 30kb und das kann man vergessen. Hoff der wird morgen besser.

PS: Was würdet ihr nehmen 32 oder 64bit? Hab nen AMD X2 64 4200+ und 2GB Ram. Weiss net welche Version ich am besten nehm. Was meint ihr?


----------



## DjKaTa (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hm, wegen CPU 64bit,

aber wegen RAM 32bit.

Aber kannst ja 64bit laden, Win7 soll ja weniger Ressourcen brauchen 

Ich hab 64bit genommen, hab 4GB RAM


----------



## Saudumm (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hab schon geladen. Loggt euch auf der Technet-Seite mit eurer Live-id ein, dann funktioniert auch der Link zu den Keys


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich denk auch das ich 64 bit nehm key hab ich ja für beides


----------



## Superbuddy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Die Links gehen bei mir nicht
werde zur live suche weitergeleitet


----------



## Clegryman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei cb wird davon gesprochen die seite immer mit f5 zu aktualisieren, aber die windowsseite sendet mich weiter wenn ich den link eingebe und dann sieht das so aus wie der link von djakata, aber das ist doch ein suchmaschienenlink?!? gruß clegryman


----------



## Clegryman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

nee, ich nehm alles zurück, der link ist richtig, aber wie kann man den denn immer mit f5 aktualisieren, wenn ich weitergeleitet werde?


----------



## msix38 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei mir klappt gar nichts..F***

edit: jetzt doch.

http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/betriebssysteme/windows_7/


----------



## Clegryman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei cb schreiben sie gerade, dass der link nur geht, wenn man vorher sich angemeldet hat bei der prozedur. kann das jemand widerlegen bzw. bestätigen?

btw. finde ich es nicht in ordnung, dass man nur durch tricks an die keys kommt. anstatt das ms sie selber per funktionierendem link ausgibt ...


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also an nen key kommst nur wenn de dich vorher angemeldet ahst und die email verifiziert hast bei dem Prozess.

Oh man bin grad am rätzeln was nehmen aber ich glaub bei 2gb ram und softwarekompatibilität nehm ich besser 32 bit oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Clegryman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hey pokerface: thx


----------



## xxMasterxx (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hatte mich vorher angemeldet.Hab dann Stunden lang auf der Error Seite fest gehangen und ab und zu wieder mal f5 gedrückt  bis ich irgend wann denn Key da zu stehen hatte.


----------



## patrickstolz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also kann man sich keinen key mehr besorgen?! die beiden links von DjKaTa bringen mich immer nur auf diese Welcome to Win7 seite...


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

genau das war es bei mi auch hab ewig immer aktuallisiert und plötzlich waren die keys da.

Aber hey war mient ihr wegen 32 oder 64 bit?


----------



## patrickstolz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

nimm lieber 32bit mit 2gb ram...dann wirste auf jedenfall weniger probs wegen treibern und co haben


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

K dacht ich auch das des vielleicht besser ist. Dachte halt nur erst 64bit wegen prozi aber des bringt vermutlich nix bei nur 2gb ram vorallem weil die wenigsten anwendungen bis jetzt 64bit unterstützen.


----------



## patrickstolz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab immer noch net rausgefunden was ich Welcome to Windows 7 hier klicken muss damit ich nen key bekomm OO


----------



## xxMasterxx (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



patrickstolz schrieb:


> ich hab immer noch net rausgefunden was ich Welcome to Windows 7 hier klicken muss damit ich nen key bekomm OO



Da kannst du auch nichts mehr raus finden weil die die links zur Anmeldung entfernt haben.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Über den link wo du gepostet hast bekommst imo gar keine!

Wenn dann hier:

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/dede/default.aspx

bzw hier

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx

Das funktioniert aber nur wenn du eingeloggt bist und dich vorher auch zu dem beta programm angemeldet hast.


----------



## philcrack23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir immer noch ein Error, obwohl ich seit gestern Nachmittag "Angemeldet" warte... ich weiß keinen Rat mehr. Jetzt ist es gleich 05.00 Uhr  und denke das es vorbei ist.


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

das funzt alles immer noch nicht, man wird immer auf die neglische seite umgeleitet und dann steht da wer sich das mal durchgelesen hat:
Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal—we're in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. We're sorry for the delay and we'll re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience. 

So das steht seit ca 12-1 Uhr da um diesen zeitpunkt haben die deutschen server vollkommen versagt, wie jemand sich um 3Uhr über einen noch gespeicherten Link einen Key bekommen konnte ist mir schleierhaft denn eigentlich müssten alles zur englischen windows 7 home seite umgeleitet werde.

So war nur wach geworden um was zu trinken hau mich wieder in die heia bis in ein paar stunden guys.


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

GEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLL!!!

Als ich dacht mir gestern um 12, geh mal lieber off, hat eh keinen sinn mehr. steh jetzt eben auf les mir den thread durch seh den link klick drauf und was passiert?

JAAAAAAA richtig ich hab noch nen key gekriegt!!!

Oh man ich fühl mich ja wie zu weihnachten und ostern an einem tag


----------



## kalkone (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

kannst du es bei dem buton "jetzt herrunterladen" runterladen? ich net -.- und ich versuchs schon seit fast 10 stunden^^


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cheater schrieb:


> GEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLL!!!
> 
> Als ich dacht mir gestern um 12, geh mal lieber off, hat eh keinen sinn mehr. steh jetzt eben auf les mir den thread durch seh den link klick drauf und was passiert?
> 
> ...





Welchen Link denn, kannst du den nochmal posten, pls!


----------



## kalkone (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

du bist doch auf einer seite, oben steht dein key unt unten sind 2 buttons, der eine zeigt dir wie du es installieren sollst, beim anderen steht "jetzt herrunterladen" und ich kanns da net laden 

oder hast du ne andere seite?


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich brauch den link zum key,hab noch keinen.


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

nee ich kann es da auch net laden. hab mir alternative links gesucht, baer die brechen immer alle ab. mal gucken wenn net muss ich es halt voneiner nicht microsoft seite laden


----------



## kalkone (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

jo mach ich gerade die anderen haben bei mir immer nach ca.150 mb abgebrochen

ich komme aber garnichtmehr auf die seite, ich habs zwar noch in nem tab gespeichert, aber ich wollte es mal mitm inetexplorer versuchen un dich komm nicht mehr drauf.

warscheinlich geht da erst heut abend wieder was


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



DjKaTa schrieb:


> Um sich einen Key zu besorgen, hier entlang:
> 
> 32bit:
> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/dede/default.aspx
> ...



so den link hab ich benutzt. mal gucken wie weit ich jetzt mit dem dl komme


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Danke


----------



## kalkone (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hast du auf den knopf "jetzt herrunterladen" gedrückt und er hats aufgemacht? bei mir funtzt des net

schau mal du du die  linkaddresse kopieren kannst, bei mir geht des net


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir kommt immer Error


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

na geht net. link kommt sofort

http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/betriebssysteme/windows_7/

http://download.microsoft.com/download/D/0/0/D0008BAF-BD44-4CCC-8A7B-4E9B0C03CB6F/DE/7000.0.081212-1400_client_de-de_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_DE_DVD.iso

der m$ link bricht irgendwie manchmal ab. aber kannst es ja trotzdem mal probieren


----------



## caine2011 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hat irgendwer einen link der dt. version die nicht nach 181mb abbricht??


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



msi28 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt immer Error





Bei mir auch.


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wie habt ihr euren Key bekommen?


----------



## kalkone (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

der link an sich funktioniert schon, da steht auch der selbe key drin, wie ich schon seit 22 uhr hab aber ich kanns net runterladen.

.....

jetzt hab ich es geschafft mitm ws inet exlorer draufzukommen un djetzt startet er... dummer mozilla


----------



## caine2011 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

warum kann microsoft nicht einfach win 7 als optionalen download im netz stehen lassen ?
warum müssen es unbedingt nur 2,5 mio user sein?
wie habt ihr es geschaffft euch überhaupt für den key zu regestrieren? habe das von 17.38 uhr bis 0.54 uhr probiert


----------



## kalkone (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Caine2011 schrieb:


> warum kann microsoft nicht einfach win 7 als optionalen download im netz stehen lassen ?
> warum müssen es unbedingt nur 2,5 mio user sein?
> wie habt ihr es geschaffft euch überhaupt für den key zu regestrieren? habe das von 17.38 uhr bis 0.54 uhr probiert



ich denk mal die wollen nicht, dass 10 millionen potentielle kunten sich windows 7 laden, es könnten ja alle von einem vista-kauf abhalten.


----------



## ZakMc (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ein glück das es torrent gibt. ich hatte auch das problem das ich nicht über die 180 mb kam.


----------



## caine2011 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

spaßvogel poste mir mal nen link als pm alle anderen nicht von microsoft werden von mods gelöscht


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also eigentlich dachte ich es wäre einfach an den download zu kommen, jedenfalls im vergleich zum key. aber irgendwie ist es doch schwerer als erwartet


----------



## kalkone (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

mir is gerade aufgefallen dass ich eine 3.13gb große datei lade mit dem namen default.aspx 
kennt des format wer?


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jetzt führen die links aus der Email zu einer Microsoft suche und die Links aus dem Post von vorhin auf die Windows 7 Startseite...kann mir vlt jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei mir kommt: 





> Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal -- we’re in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. We’re sorry for the delay and we’ll re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience.


was heist das jetzt auf deutsch?


----------



## caine2011 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

dacht ich mir auch wenn jemand aus der community so net wäre das bei adrive hochzuladen und dann den leuten eine pm schickt um die freigabe klarzumachen fänd ich das echt cool hätte nur eng 64 bit


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



computertod schrieb:


> bei mir kommt:
> was heist das jetzt auf deutsch?




Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an Windows 7 Beta. Das Volumen ist phänomenal gewesen - wir sind im Prozess des Hinzufügens von mehr Servern, um die Nachfrage zu behandeln. Wir bedauern die Verzögerung, und wir werden das Beta wiederanschlagen, sobald wir eine Qualitätsdownload-Erfahrung sichern können.


Bei mir geht garnichts.


----------



## ZakMc (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Caine2011 schrieb:


> spaßvogel poste mir mal nen link als pm alle anderen nicht von microsoft werden von mods gelöscht


 
du hast post


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich will den link pls auch haben, falls es für eine deutsche 64bit version ist


----------



## caine2011 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

isses


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

dann brauch ich erst recht den link  bitte sei doch so nett


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

pls, könnt ihr mir diesen Link auch schicken?Bitte


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

alle nehmens 64bit^^ ich brauch 32bit für VMware und VirtualBox


----------



## caine2011 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@cheater du hast post


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Auf den MS Seiten geht immer noch nichts. Hat wer nen alternativen Link?


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja mir bitte auch grad


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

 könnte mir vielleicht auch jemand den link schicken


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Warten auf die Beta, der Thread...


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Das ist vielleicht auch noch was.


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dieser key seite? bei mir ist da immernoch nur error


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Danke ZacMc, ist das normal, das ich mit 20 kb/s lade?


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



msi28 schrieb:


> ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Warten auf die Beta, der Thread...



Der Link geht und dasmit satten 3,2 MB/Sek


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

jup war bei mir auch so. hab dann gesagt das mir das zu lang dauert und versuch jetzt anders ranzukommen


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



riedochs schrieb:


> Der Link geht und dasmit satten 3,2 MB/Sek




joaa. aber wie lange^^


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



riedochs schrieb:


> Der Link geht und dasmit satten 3,2 MB/Sek



bei mir geht kein link  sagt immer nur, egal ob 32 oder 34bit, seite nicht gefunden 
na gut, für was gibts denn rapidshare? sind zwar 24Parts aber es funktioniert^^


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also bei mir hört der dowload bei 120 mb auf ?


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Jazz23 schrieb:


> joaa. aber wie lange^^



Pendelt ein wenig, aber insgesamt sehr stabil.


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

kann mal jemand den link geben, wo man seine e-mail bekommen kann???


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Die Email hilft dir auch nicht. Danach kommst du bloß auf eine Seite die nich funktioniert


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich will einfach den key haben!!!


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

oh ja


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Moin miteinander, 

also langsam nervt mich des ganze. 

Alle Direktlinks wie sie z. Bsp. CB auf der Seite gibt brechen nach 120 MB ab. 

MS hat auf der Win7-Seite immer noch den DL-Link nicht wieder eingefügt und die Links auf die Key-Server leiten immer noch auf die englische Win7 Seite um. 

Hats denn von euch heute schon jemand geschafft??

MfG


----------



## phenom22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hab jetzt auch endlich einen Key, aber der Button zum Download geht irgendwie immernoch nicht.


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

isses normal das die downloads net mal 120 MB groß sind??? ich versteh die welt nicht mehr


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wie hast du einen key bekommen bei mir ist bei der seite immer nur error ?!


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



phenom22 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch endlich einen Key, aber der Button zum Download geht irgendwie immernoch nicht.



Über welche Seite bist du rangekommen?
Gib mal bitte den Link.

MfG


----------



## phenom22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hab einfach ein paar mal nacheinander F5 gedrückt und dann gings...
Aber der Download geht halt nicht.
Habs hier versucht https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ach mensch jetzt hab ich zwar nen key, aber was nutzt mir der, wenn ich es net schaffe es rzu downloaden^^


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

kann mir jemand nen key schicken?


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

die arme F5 hab die bestimmt tausende male benutzt... gib mal den Link!!!


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

juhu hab auch nen code bekommen


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Über welchen Link denn???


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So lade gerade bei CB bin bei 31% hab nur leider keinen Key.
Hab's verpasst mir den vorher auf der O-Seite rauszukopieren wo se noch
funzte.


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx 
den da ^^


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

link???


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snowto schrieb:


> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx
> den da ^^



aber das is die startseite von windows seven?!


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab beschlossen, dass ich mir jetzt erstmal ne englische version lade. wenn es m$ net hinkriegt, dann ist es halt schwer ne deutsche version zu finden, die man relativ schnell laden kann


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja richtig das ist die Startseite ?


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snowto schrieb:


> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx
> den da ^^



Komme mit dem Link immer nur auf die englische Win7-Seite und von da weg geht nix weiter.....


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

war bei mir am anfang auch aber irgentwann kommt man dann auf die seite wo man sich mit seiner email einloggen muss und dann nach vielem laden auf den key


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wann has du den key gekriegt


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja und die Downloads brechen bei mir immer bei 300mb ab.....


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja jetzt gerade so


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also einfach immer wieder die startseite unter dem link neuladen??


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

is bei dir auch immer die startseite ovn win 7 gekommen dan hast du weiter geldaen und dann hast du ein key bekommen oder wie ?


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja ich hab halt den ganzen link immer oben rein kopiert weil sonst läd er ja immer diese andere seite


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ne ich bekomm nur die startseite und wenn ich neu lade immer wieder die seite


----------



## phenom22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also ich hab mich vorher mit der Bestätigungs e-mail angemeldet, einen neuen Tab gestartet und dann den Link aufgerufen dann müsste es gehen. Hab es gerad nochmal probiert und so gehts.


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ne halt da wo gestern immer server is too busy kam da halt weiter laden dann komm des mit der email einloggen


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also.ich komme gar nicht mehr zur server too busy site..schade


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

schick halt mal den link von deiner mail^^scherz


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

aha das geht nicht weil der nicht den ganzen link gepostet hat poste mal den gesamten link


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx
des ist schon der ganze


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich auch nicht^^ 

und die betaexperience-Seite (key-server) bringt mir immer noch nur die Win7-Seite.... 

Ich glaub ich bin entweder zu doof oder hab einfach kein Glück damit.


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja pls!!^^ wir wollen doch nur einen key haben


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

jaa key!!


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



M4jestix schrieb:


> ich auch nicht^^
> 
> und die betaexperience-Seite (key-server) bringt mir immer noch nur die Win7-Seite....
> 
> Ich glaub ich bin entweder zu doof oder hab einfach kein Glück damit.


dann bin ich wohl auch zu doof


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



msi28 schrieb:


> jaa key!!


wie denn jz???


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

mich bringt die betaexpirience seite zu einem error


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Da komm t bei mir das Bild


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja eben und den musst du immer neu laden und dann irgentwann kommts ^^


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

MS leitet immer auf die Startseite um.


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

lol bei mir auch


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Welcome to Windows 7


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich meinte damit dass ich geren einen hätte. hab mich glaub etwas unklar ausgedrückt


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab nen Key, is ja geil


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Da komm t bei mir das Bild


aber du musst doch den link nehmen nicht den link mit den punkten kopieren oder?


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also mit dem link komm ich auf die seite


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



chiller93 schrieb:


> aber du musst doch den link nehmen nicht den link mit den punkten kopieren oder?


ja schon


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hast du dich vorher irgendwo noch angemeldet? damit du weitergeleitet wirst?


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

mit welchem link ?


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Jazz23 schrieb:


> ich hab nen Key, is ja geil


 



wie hast du das geschafft???


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja halt bei mir kam das ich mich da mit meinem windows live account einloggen muss


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Welcome to Windows 7
mit dem


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wo soll man sich mit der live Id anmelden  ?


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ach mensch das mit dem key war ja im vergleich zum download nen kinderspiel


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snowto schrieb:


> Welcome to Windows 7
> mit dem


 


und was hast du dann gemacht????


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Welcome to Windows 7 das ist meine seite die kommt


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also ich da auf den link von der email kam ich auf die seite von daoben 
und da kommt dann das man sich da so einloggen muss 
und dann kommt eben diese seite wo des error steht


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snowto schrieb:


> Welcome to Windows 7
> mit dem


ja aber der leitet in 2 sekunden auf die startseite von windows 7


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snowto schrieb:


> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx
> des ist schon der ganze




Dieser hier, ihr müsst aber angemeldet sein, ich probier das seit gestern Abend^^jetzt muss nur der Download funzen


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

eben wo habt ihr euch angemelddet das ihr nicht auf die startseit e kommt


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wo angemeldet ?


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja wo seit ihr angemeldelt

bitte sagt es uns


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hast du keine email bekommen da mit dem link halt


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snowto schrieb:


> also ich da auf den link von der email kam ich auf die seite von daoben
> und da kommt dann das man sich da so einloggen muss
> und dann kommt eben diese seite wo des error steht


 


was hast du bei der error seite gemacht?


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

nö weil ich hab mich angemdet aber keine e mail bekommen


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

nee..nur die bestätigungs e-mail für das live id konto


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

weißte was: die jenigen die einen key bekommen haben können uns doch auch mal einen key besorgen wenn sie bock darauf haben


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

die  muss du immer wieder neu laden hab ich bestimmt ne stunde gemacht  und dann aufeinmal stand da der key


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snowto schrieb:


> die muss du immer wieder neu laden hab ich bestimmt ne stunde gemacht  und dann aufeinmal stand da der key


 


ok dann fang ich mal an f5 zu drücken^^

hast du immer gewartet bis sie neu geladen war oder ganz schnell f5 gedrückt?


----------



## phenom22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So hab ichs auch gemacht.


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hab mich bei msdn angemeldet und bin dann dem ebend genannten link gefolgt, ein wenig F5^^ und tata


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich will garkeinen key ich will den download....


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

 ist wohl der einzige weg ^^


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

aber ich hab halt immer noch keine download hat da jemand nen link ?


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Warten auf die Beta, der Thread...
probiers mal da


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja alle links gehen bei mir nicht stürzen immer ab !


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

danke


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

MS hat das Beta-Programm erstmal gestoppt. Sieht wohl schlecht aus.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja warscheninlich brucht der immer ab weil der von verschiedenen servern lädt


----------



## phenom22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also bei der Englischen Version geht der Download wunderbar.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Link ? 64 bit version abe rpls


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bitte schön!

TechNewz.eu  Blog Archive  Windows 7 Beta hier downloaden!


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hab key jaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mann, wie schafft ihr das alle??

Die englische Version hab ich gestern noch fertig geladen und auch schon gebrannt. Fehlt nur der Key....


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Dankeschön....


----------



## darkniz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab auch gerade einen Key bekommen.


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



darkniz schrieb:


> ich hab auch gerade einen Key bekommen.



Ich glaub ich fang gleich an zu heulen.....


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

jetz fehlt nur noch windows
ich brauch nen link der funktioniert!!!!


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

die funktionieren ale nicht aus über torrent geht allesm, aber osns tbricht der immer ab


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Woher bekommt man jetzt den Key?
Ein Direktlink wäre praktisch.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snowto schrieb:


> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx



habt ihr die seite auf die man weitergeleitet wird neugeladen oder den link immer wieder kopiert?


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Leute, der Link führt mich immer auf die Win7 Seite! Wie schafft ihr das? Bitte nochmal zum mitschreiben- ich habe hier 20 Tabs offen und nichts geht von wegen Key...


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hat nicht irgentwer einen link der nicht abbricht ?


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snowto schrieb:


> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx



Ok, und dann?!


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

immer wieder neu auf den link gehn so gings zumindest bei mir


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nach 20 Mal reichts doch Das kann es nicht sein. Welchen Browser nutzt ihr dafür?


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also ich könnt euch ein nicht m$ link für die englische 64 bit version schicken. wer ihn will pn an mich


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also ich hatte firefox


----------



## darkniz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich nutze den IE7.


----------



## patrickstolz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Windows 7 Beta herunterladen

zumindest is die deutsche seite wieder on Oo


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich wollt das ding iner 32bit version downloaden und bei 70mb bricht er ab!!

Ja und bei mir kommt immer error 404 wenn ich die dort Downloaden will!!


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei mir hört der download auch immer auf


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei mir bei 1GB


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



patrickstolz schrieb:


> Windows 7 Beta herunterladen
> 
> zumindest is die deutsche seite wieder on Oo



So weit bin ich auch schon, nur halt dann wie bekannt immer "angeforderte Seite wurde nicht gefunden...."

Hab sogar schon x64 und x86 in deutsch und englisch probiert....


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Microsoft sollte eigentlich wissen, dass wenn die sagen es können nur 2,5 mio mal gedownloadet werden, dass der ansturm riesig ist!!!


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



patrickstolz schrieb:


> Windows 7 Beta herunterladen
> 
> zumindest is die deutsche seite wieder on Oo



Mehr als die Startseite geht aber noch nicht


----------



## Superbuddy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So hab ich es am ende geschafft:
Zuerst wurde ich auf die Suchseite weitergeleitet, dann habe ich meine email adresse im profile eingegeben und verifiziert.
Danach wurde ich mit diesem Link auf  die Windows 7 Produktseite weitergeleitet.https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/dede/default.aspx
Nach etwas suchen hab ich einen anderen Link gefunden:
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/scripts/gcs.aspx?Product=tn-win7-64-ww&LCID=1033
Mit dem wurde dann das freigeschaltet oder so.
Nun war ich schon auf dem richtigem Weg.
Jetzt bekam ich eine Error Seite.
Ich habe immer wieder aktualisieren geklickt bis ich dann endlich einen Key bekommen habe


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

der 2. link von dir geht zur microsoft-website


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Superbuddy schrieb:


> So hab ich es am ende geschafft:
> Zuerst wurde ich auf die Suchseite weitergeleitet, dann habe ich meine email adresse im profile eingegeben und verifiziert.
> Danach wurde ich mit diesem Link auf  die Windows 7 Produktseite weitergeleitet.https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/dede/default.aspx
> Nach etwas suchen hab ich einen anderen Link gefunden:
> ...



Was meinst du mit "verifiziert"?


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/dede/default.aspx

beide Links führen zu Microsoft


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Das ist der Fehlercode:
Error

Es besteht zuzeit ein technisches Problem mit der Website. Bitte versuchen Sie es am nächsten Werktag noch einmal.


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

edit: sry zu spät


----------



## Kadauz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Voll fürn Arsch. Gestern abend iss mein DL bei 1,8Gb abgebrochen. Echt ärgerlich.....
Heute komm ich nicht über die 100Mb....


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Was ist zu spät `?


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hab ein funktionerenden englischen 64 Bit Link....


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Was ist zu spät `?


  wollt nur schreiben, dass die deutsche seite kein dl bietet


----------



## Superbuddy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich habe mir einen Account gemacht. Anschließend in meinem Profile meine Email Adresse eingegeben und irgendetwas bei Name und Adresse
Dann bekommt man an die Email adresse eine email von microsoft wo du sie bestätigen musst(einen Link, dort raufgehen und auf weiter klicken). Anschließend angemeldet bleiben auf der microsoft seite und den Link aufrufen: https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/scripts/gcs.aspx?Product=tn-win7-32-ww&LCID=1033


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

gib mal den englischen link


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Achso.... Naja und mal wieder haben die, die es sich illegal holen es früher asl wir.... 
Aber die müssen ja grotten schlechte Server haben... Rapidshare hat so gute Server das da 20 Mio downloaden können.. und Google erst....


----------



## Superbuddy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Das ist der Fehlercode:
> Error
> 
> Es besteht zuzeit ein technisches Problem mit der Website. Bitte versuchen Sie es am nächsten Werktag noch einmal.



Richtig Aktualisieren dann und warten


----------



## Jazz23 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Windows 7 FAQ: Wie funktioniert der Windows 7 Beta Download?

fast ganz unten findet ihr ein key,ob der geht weiß ich nicht,hab ja ein Orginalen^^, aber glaube schon.Viel Spaß


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hier dann kommt das Fenster bei mir...was dann ?


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Superbuddy schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Account gemacht. Anschließend in meinem Profile meine Email Adresse eingegeben und irgendetwas bei Name und Adresse
> Dann bekommt man an die Email adresse eine email von microsoft wo du sie bestätigen musst(einen Link, dort raufgehen und auf weiter klicken). Anschließend angemeldet bleiben auf der microsoft seite und den Link aufrufen: https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/scripts/gcs.aspx?Product=tn-win7-32-ww&LCID=1033



wo hast du dir den acc. erstellt?


----------



## Superbuddy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Hier dann kommt das Fenster bei mir...was dann ?


Richtige Seite. Du brauchst jetzt Geduld. In der Hoffung kommt da der Key.


----------



## darkniz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Hier dann kommt das Fenster bei mir...was dann ?


 
Dann immer wieder aktualisieren. Irgendwann kam bei mir dann der Key.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jetzt hab ich ein Key 32 Bit ..... na toll hat jemand 64 Bit  ?


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Microsoft Corporation bei mir kommt das dann


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

her damit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja hat jemand ne Seite wo ich einen 64 Bit herbekomme ich hab jetzt eien 6 aktualiseiert und jetzt brauch ich einen 64 Bit


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja hat jemand ne Seite wo ich einen 64 Bit herbekomme ich hab jetzt eien 6 aktualiseiert und jetzt brauch ich einen 64 Bit



Kannst du mir denn vielleicht deinen 32 Bit Key geben, wenn du den nicht brauchst?
Wäre dir dann echt dankbar.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hab ich selbe hier:https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/enus/default.aspx

Wenn du mir ein 64 Bit Key gibst dann ja


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

englisch oder deutsch?
Oder ist das egal?


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja das ist egal ?


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Funktioniert ein englischer Key auch bei einer deutschen Iso??


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

kann mir jemand helfen ich komm mit dem link zur us website von MS


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum der Download der 64/32 Bit Version immer nach ein paar Hundert MB abbricht?


----------



## SimsP (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

leute bei mir is jetzt weihnachten gebrutstag und ostern zusammen. ich hab nen 64bit key!!! ^^ Deutsch oder Englisch is egal. Ich hab bei beiden seiten gleichzeitig aktualisiert und beide keys warn exakt gleich lol.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ja der key sollte funktionieren warum hast du eine 64 Bit key ich tausch gegen einen 32 bit key ?


----------



## strider11f (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



push@max schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, warum der Download der 64/32 Bit Version immer nach ein paar Hundert MB abbricht?


Wenn Du bei MS runterlädst solltest Du den IE nutzen und keinen anderen Browser. Hatte mir FF auch nur Abbrüche.


----------



## SimsP (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> ja der key sollte funktionieren warum hast du eine 64 Bit key ich tausch gegen einen 32 bit key ?


ne den brauch ich immo selbst falls es jemanden interessiert den "deutschen" 64-bit key gibts hier:https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx
ähm der browser is egal ich habs auch mitm ff 3 geschafft.


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

kann mir jemand helfen ich komm mit dem link zur us website von MS


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also muss man einfach nur die beiden seiten neu laden und warten ? oder noch mehr machen??
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/dede/default.aspx
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/enus/default.aspx


----------



## Burney (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir hat es gerade funktioniert.

@ Veazyma: Der Key ist an den Windows Live Acc gekoppelt und funktioniert nach meinen Informationen mit allen Versionen, d.h. sowolh de/en als auch 32x/64x

Wie es bei mir funktioniert hat:

Zunächst unter Home - Windows Live einloggen.
In einem neuen Tab folgenden Link öffnen:
https://profile.microsoft.com/RegSysProfileCenter/InfoDefault.aspx

Dort ist es ganz wichtig, dass ihr euch mit eurem Windows Live Acc einloggt und unter "Update Personal Information" euren Namen des Windows Live Acc eintragt UND eure E-Mail-Adresse (da soll angeblich ne Bestätigungsmail kommen, ging aber auch ohne). Diese Felder sind zunächst nämlich leer.

Mit beiden Tabs geöffnet hats dann nach 2 mal Aktualisieren hier funktioniert:
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx


Viel erfolg weiterhin!
Burney


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

HALLO??? kann mir jemand helfen ich komm mit dem link zur us website von MS


----------



## SimsP (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FM100 schrieb:


> HALLO??? kann mir jemand helfen ich komm mit dem link zur us website von MS


nimm halt einfach den hier https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Burney schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es gerade funktioniert.
> 
> @ Veazyma: Der Key ist an den Windows Live Acc gekoppelt und funktioniert nach meinen Informationen mit allen Versionen, d.h. sowolh de/en als auch 32x/64x
> 
> ...


  geht nicht


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Schaut mal bei computerbase

ComputerBase - Windows 7 Public Beta vom Netz genommen


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Burney schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es gerade funktioniert.
> 
> @ Veazyma: Der Key ist an den Windows Live Acc gekoppelt und funktioniert nach meinen Informationen mit allen Versionen, d.h. sowolh de/en als auch 32x/64x
> 
> ...




Damit kann man was anfangen.


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Burney schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es gerade funktioniert.
> 
> @ Veazyma: Der Key ist an den Windows Live Acc gekoppelt und funktioniert nach meinen Informationen mit allen Versionen, d.h. sowolh de/en als auch 32x/64x
> 
> ...



Danke schonmal!!
Habs jetzt auch so gemacht wie du, auch durch die Bestätigungsmail aktiviert.
Allerdings hab ich auf der seite immer noch 





> *Error*
> 
> Es besteht zuzeit ein technisches Problem mit der Website. Bitte versuchen Sie es am nächsten Werktag noch einmal.


*snieef*


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja die Server sind down laut Computer Base, aber was laden wir hier gerade und woher kiregen wir die Keys... MEiner Meinung nach ist das nichts down nur alles ist überlastet


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



riedochs schrieb:


> Damit kann man was anfangen.



Iwie komm ich trotzdem nur immer auf die Win7-Seite....


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Doch kann man noch draufhttps://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/enus/default.aspx


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

32 Bit Version klappt schneller, meiner Meinung nach mit dem Key


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir funzt es mit der Anleitung wunderbar. Allerdings bekomme ich die Meldung 





> Error
> 
> Es besteht zuzeit ein technisches Problem mit der Website. Bitte versuchen Sie es am nächsten Werktag noch einmal.



Werde esd weiter versuchen. Ansonsten muss es eben ohne Key gehen.


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

klappt eigentlich bei irgentjemandem der download weil bei mir bricht der immer wieder ab


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

beim englischen bin ich jetz bei 2,4 GB der sollte funktionieren


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Die englische Version funktioniert....http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Könnte mal jemand nen funktionierenden downloadlink hier infügen!

@Tom3004 da kommt nur error!


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

danke probier ich gleich ma


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Es gibt glaub ich auch ein Sprach Pack... und ich hab ein 32 Bit Key... naja ist ja eh egal welchen key für welche version


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

HTTP 404: Die Seite wurde nicht gefunden...


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

HAHA 
ich habs geschafft: WinFuture.de - Windows 7 Beta Build 7000 - Deutsche Test-Version (64-Bit) Download


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



riedochs schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt es mit der Anleitung wunderbar. Allerdings bekomme ich die Meldung
> 
> Werde esd weiter versuchen. Ansonsten muss es eben ohne Key gehen.



Wo hast du denn dein Windows runtergeladen?


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Entweder WInFuture oder die englische Version... http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

LOL horst one wie haben die von winfuture das geschafft ist das legal xD?


@Tom3004 bei deinem links krieg ich immer nen error


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Veazyma schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn dein Windows runtergeladen?




Ueber den CB Link


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Für die die es noch nicht mit bekommen haben. Windows könnt ihr auch hier unter laden:

ComputerBase - Windows 7 Download
WinFuture.de - Windows 7 Beta Build 7000 - Deutsche Test-Version (64-Bit) Download

Ohne Key geht die beta auch 30tage


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja und ihr könnt einen 32Bit Key warscheinlich auch in einer 64Bit Version benutzen....


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

So, der ganze Vormittag wegen MS draufgegangen. Hab keinen Key bekommen und muss jetzt auch noch in die Arbeit bis 21:00 



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Für die die es noch nicht mit bekommen haben. Windows könnt ihr auch hier unter laden:
> 
> ComputerBase - Windows 7 Download
> WinFuture.de - Windows 7 Beta Build 7000 - Deutsche Test-Version (64-Bit) Download
> ...



Die Links brechen aber zumeist bei max. 210 MB ab.... 

Bei mir atm jetzt mal wieder nach 46MB^^


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

muss mich mal abregen weil die links immer noch nicht funktionieren...


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



M4jestix schrieb:


> So, der ganze Vormittag wegen MS draufgegangen. Hab keinen Key bekommen und muss jetzt auch noch in die Arbeit bis 21:00



Ich bin grad auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Tja ich hab en Key obwohl ich mich nicht angemeldet hab und hab eigentlich nur 2 Mal die Seite aktualisiert... wenn ich den KEy nichtmehr brauche gebe ich ihn dir.....


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Warum bricht der download immer ab?


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ihr müsst die englischen Version downloaden wie oft den noch andere gehen bis her noch nicht....
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ok nach langem downloaden wollte ich nun meine version erstmal in einer virtuellen maschine testen aber wie für ich denn die setup.exe in der vm aus?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Den ganzen tag hab ich au net zeit zu ich will heut noch in Transporter 3!!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hab nun auch endlich ein Win7 Beta 32bit Key erhalten,siehe Bild

Ich hab die Seite wo ständig "Error" kahm mindestens 50mal aktualisiert... und dann stand da auf eimal der Key
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die ISO dazu, da das Herunterladen dort auf der Key-Seite nicht funktionierte. Das sollte aber das kleinste Problem sein....


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst die englischen Version downloaden wie oft den noch andere gehen bis her noch nicht....
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO



bei deinem link geht rein garnichts kommt nur: "seite nicht gefunden"


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich werde alles auf DVD brennen und dann auf einer 2. Festplatte installieren.... Hier der Beweis das ich downloade und nichts abbricht.. Original von Microsoft


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wie geht denn das mit der VM jetz???


----------



## GoZoU (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Afaik hat MS den Download wegen der starken Nachfrage und des entsprechenden Traffics vorerst vom Netz genommen. Sobald eine Lösung gefunden wurde sollen die Server wieder online gehen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Das weiß ich leider nicht, aber mache dir doch eine 2. Partition auf der Festplatte frei..


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

kann mal jemand für mich ein 64 Bit key besorgen???? mein PC streikt grad schön


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

die links zu den errror seiten wo es dann den key gibt gehen nicht mehr


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nimm lieber ein 32 Bit Key... der ist schneller zu bekommen...Links sind hier im Thread


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

aber die links führen jetzt alles auf die windows 7 startseite

also dann gibt es jetzt wohl keine keys mehr (vorerst?)


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



chiller93 schrieb:


> aber die links führen jetzt alles auf die windows 7 startseite


bei mir schon die ganze zeit


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir seit einer minute


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir funzt der download jetzt mal soweit! Jetzt nur noch nen Key dann passts ansonsten kann ich halt nur 30 tage testen!


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir wars auch schon seit heut früh um 8 nicht anders....


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Microsoft hat hier absolut nichts unter Kontrolle, das mit der Limitierung auf 2,5 Mio Keys ist auch Blödsinn.

Wer von euch hat eigentlich schon Seven auf der Platte und installiert?


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also, jetzt gehen die Key Seiten bei mir auch nicht mehr ????
Wie überpürft man ein iso Image
Ich habs gleich auf der Platte..


----------



## endgegner (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir ist das so der downloade fängt mit 1,7 MB an zu laden und dann fällt er auf unter 100 kb runter.Das mit der Beta version lass ich glaube ich erstmal.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Doch, die Seiten, also zumindest die Seite für die Keys gehen noch- bisher aber noch kein Erfolg


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

sorry für doppelpost


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir iser bald bei 300MB bei ner geschwindigkeit von so ca300kb!


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also, jetzt gehen die Key Seiten bei mir auch nicht mehr ????
> Wie überpürft man ein iso Image
> Ich habs gleich auf der Platte..


Sag ich ja. Was meinst du mit Überprüfen?


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja die Download Geschwingkeit ist nicht immer gleich ich hab manchmal mit 1,5MB geladen und manchmal nur mit 300KB...is immer unterschiedlich


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also bei mir funktionieren die Key Seiten noch, versuche es mit deutsch64/32 und englisch64


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja, irgendjemand meinte das man das ISO Image auf Fehler überprüfen sollte ?Ich weiß  nicht wie =?


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So schnell geb ich nicht auf.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Haupsache ist dass der download durchläuft!


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Stimmt!


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja, irgendjemand meinte das man das ISO Image auf Fehler überprüfen sollte ?Ich weiß  nicht wie =?


brenn es doch einfach und guck ob du insatllieren kannst.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@Tom Sollte nicht nötig sein, wenn du mit einer EN Version 3,15 GB hast sollte nichts fehlen.

@all Wer Msuik hören will sollte das MP3 Update downloaden.


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nach ca. 23MB bricht mein download von Winfuture immer ab....toll.

Und auf der windows seite komm ich auch nicht weiter. 

Da steht immer: Die angeforderte Seite wurde nicht gefunden.....


Hat einer nen Plan??


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@tom: hast du das deutsche oder englische image?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich lade jetzt einfach das englische und nen key braucht man doch auch nicht
man kann ers 30 tage testen und dann noch 3 mal um 30 tage verlängern


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

stimmt dann braucht man sich den stress mitm key nich zu machen!


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

trotzdem blöd ohne key


----------



## Sharkoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wo kann man sich das direkt runterladen?


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich mache das jetzt so lange, bis das geht


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich ziehe mit 800-1000kb was habt ihr alle? von toms englischen link gehts prima probiert mal tcp optimizer das beste teil was es gibt!


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich mache das jetzt so lange, bis das geht



da bist du nicht alleine


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> ich ziehe mit 800-1000kb was habt ihr alle? von toms englischen link gehts prima probiert mal tcp optimizer das beste teil was es gibt!


ich hab ca 700 hab aber auch nur dsl6000


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich habe vier Tabs offen und aktualisiere seit 30 Minuten- immer noch nichts, das kanns ja nicht sein-.-


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also das wo man die deutschen keys herbekommt hab ich jetzt nämlich hier falls es mal geht:
Windows 7 Beta herunterladen
aber wo bekommt man den englischen? Hab gestern wo nix mit keys ging die isos runtergeladen hab jetzt eine deutsche und eine englische iso 64bit man muss den download nur öfter starten dann geht es!


----------



## Sharkoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ahhhh^^^....sagt mal pla wo ich mir die deutsche 64bit version laden kann....bei winfuture bricht er nach 45mb ab


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

juhuuuuuuuuuuu ich hab nen 32bit key!


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

na und man brauch keinen key


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Sharkoon schrieb:


> ahhhh^^^....sagt mal pla wo ich mir die deutsche 64bit version laden kann....bei winfuture bricht er nach 45mb ab


 
was hab ich geschrieben? einfach mehrmals neusterten irgedwann gehts, kanns die auch über icq schicken


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> na und man brauch keinen key



ich will aber einen


----------



## Kadauz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> juhuuuuuuuuuuu ich hab nen 32bit key!



Ich wär schon mit der ISO zufrieden. Bekomm nämlich keinen stabilen DL.


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei welcher geschwindigkeit soll ich ich win7 auf ne dvd braten ist meine letzte will die nich *ver*braten^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei mir is der download jetzt bei 700mb! die kleinst mögliche geschw!!!


----------



## Sharkoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hast du ein link?


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> bei welcher geschwindigkeit soll ich ich win7 auf ne dvd braten ist meine letzte will die nich *ver*braten^^




is doch egal nimm einfach x4^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

genau^^


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hmm dann opfere ich jetz gleich mal 30gb von meiner festplatte kann ich die partition auch einzeln löschen ? und gibs probleme wenn ich win7 nach xp installiere? bei xp nach vista gabs ja probs


----------



## kalkone (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab ein anderes problem
ich hab zwar die 64bit ver. heruntergeladen, aber der hat es mir als .aspx datei gespeichert. kann es aber mit winrar entpacken, jetzt bekomm ich es aber nicht mehr in eine .iso datei, damit is es auf einer bootfähigen dvd schreiben kann.


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So ein Mist... Versuche schon seit gestern diese bekloppte Beta zu bekommen (und nen Key!)... *grml*


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Schön der dowload von CB bricht auch nach 20MB ab  

wie schafft ihr das bitte?


----------



## KFP (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

F**k mein download hat bei 1,8 GB einfach abgerochen habe ich grade gesehen also wars nichts den rechner die nacht über laufen zu lassen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also der englische dl geht bi mir gut
bin jetzt aber ersma quake live zocken


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

kann mir bitte mal jemand den link zur englischen website geben wo man einen englsichen 64 bit key bekommen könnte?


----------



## ziggi1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KFP schrieb:


> F**k mein download hat bei 1,8 GB einfach abgerochen habe ich grade gesehen also wars nichts den rechner die nacht über laufen zu lassen



mir ging es ähnlich, um 1 Uhr nachts war schluß

1.7Gb für die Katz

jetzt saug ich bei CB mit "FlashGet"

nochmal passiert mir das nicht



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/enus/default.aspx




geht ja hier auch Download

Am besten mit einen Download Manager


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/enus/default.aspx


----------



## Master451 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Burney schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es gerade funktioniert.
> 
> @ Veazyma: Der Key ist an den Windows Live Acc gekoppelt und funktioniert nach meinen Informationen mit allen Versionen, d.h. sowolh de/en als auch 32x/64x
> 
> ...



hat bei mir auch so geklappt, nach bestimmt ner Stunde F5 hab ich jetzt nen key; jetzt muss nur noch der Download klappen

habs so gemacht: erstmal bei Technet angemeldet in den Live-Account, dann 
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/scripts/gcs.aspx?Product=tn-win7-64-ww&LCID=1033

dann sehr oft aktualisiert und irgendwann hatt ich ihn... (hab in der URL dann das enus zu dede geändert, so wars deutsch)


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wo bekomm ich nen key für die englische 32bit her?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab einen


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> ich hab einen



bekomm ich ihn?


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



computertod schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich nen key für die englische 32bit her?



ob englisch deutsch oder sonst was is egal


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei der 64bit kann man den ja nicht verwenden odr?


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

JA! Ich habe einen 64bit Key! Bei 500 Versuch mit 20 offenen Tabs!


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> JA! Ich habe einen 64bit Key! Bei 500 Versuch mit 20 offenen Tabs!


 Windows 7 Beta herunterladen
du hast es hier dauernd versucht oder?


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nein, ich habe es nach der Anleitung von Burney gemacht: Angemeldet auf der Live Seite sein und dann mit diesem LINK.


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe es nach der Anleitung von Burney gemacht. Angemeldet auf der Live Seite sein und dann mit diesem LINK.


 
ok bin auf der windows live angemeldet und versuche deinen link bis kein error mehr erscheint richtig


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Genau und öffne am besten 20 Tabs, damit deine Chancen steigen, habe aber Geduld, kann schon bis zu einer Stunde dauern.


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Genau und öffne am besten 20 Tabs, damit deine Chancen steigen, habe aber Geduld, kann schon bis zu einer Stunde dauern.


 
wo ich windows live angemeldet bin ist egal also muss windows live micht im gleichen fenster mit offen sein


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

1. MAN BRAUCHT KEINEN KEY
2. warum loadet ihr nicht alle die englische version bei cb und winfuture wer so bedeppert ist bei ms zu loaden ist selber schuld UND ACHTUNG die deutsche version geht bei cb und winfuture nicht

mfg


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

noch 2,1 gb!!!!


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

so jetz fertig nach 40-60 mins


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Noch 50min oder 1,8Gib, dann hab ich es.
Jetzt sollte nur mal langsam der Key kommen 

Gruß


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Aber es ist besser mit Key, weil du dann alle Anwendungen nutzen kannst.


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Aber es ist besser mit Key, weil du dann alle Anwendungen nutzen kannst.


 
also bei mir siehst das jetzt so aus müsste richtig sein so hastes auch gemcht.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Exactly. Einfach immer mit F5 aktualisieren falls da nichts kommt.


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Leute freut euch schon mal darauf das erste mal Windows 7 zu benutze. Mein erster Eindruck ist verdammt gut. Es funktioniert so ziemlich alles was auch auf Vista funktioniert. Grafiktreiber wurde einfach über Windows Update installiert... Bis jetzt echt TOP


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Exactly. Einfach immer mit F5 aktualisieren falls da nichts kommt.


 
danke endlich mal etwas was erklärt wird und dann auch funzt, bis jetzt noch kein erfolg naja wird vieleicht noch baer so langsam will der ie nicht mehr wollt grad pcghx nicht mehr öffnen.


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

so ie abgetürtzt runtime error das warn wohl ein paar tabs zuviel


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

error ohne ende... ich hab jetz 100 tabs offen und immer nur error


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hab ma ne frage hab jetz die en version runtergeladen wenn ich jetz mit cd burner xp ein .iso image brennen will fragt er immer nach ner .iso datei logisch! aber das was ich runtergeladen hab da wahr nur ne setup.exe drinne waas soll ich jetz machen ne daten zusammenstellung?


EDIT1: in dem ordner ist eine datei bootfix.bin die kann man zu ner .iso konverten soll ich das machen?


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> hab ma ne frage hab jetz die en version runtergeladen wenn ich jetz mit cd burner xp ein .iso image brennen will fragt er immer nach ner .iso datei logisch! aber das was ich runtergeladen hab da wahr nur ne setup.exe drinne waas soll ich jetz machen ne daten zusammenstellung?


 

ich hab einfach das teil dass ich runtergeladen hab auf ne dvd gebrannt (mit nero) und dann neu gestartet , kurz installiert und es geht


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

normalerweise müsste das aber ne iso sein, so war es bei der letzten version zumindest...


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ok also ne datenzusammenstellung @msi28  ??


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> hab ma ne frage hab jetz die en version runtergeladen wenn ich jetz mit cd burner xp ein .iso image brennen will fragt er immer nach ner .iso datei logisch! aber das was ich runtergeladen hab da wahr nur ne setup.exe drinne waas soll ich jetz machen ne daten zusammenstellung?
> 
> 
> EDIT1: in dem ordner ist eine datei bootfix.bin die kann man zu ner .iso konverten soll ich das machen?


 
anscheinend hast du die iso entpackt das ding was du runtergeladen hast ist eine iso außer sie ist fehlerhaft da musst du nix entpacken das ding auf ne dvd fertig,


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Langsam hab ich kein Bock mehr 
Hab in Firefox, IE und Chrome jeweils 15 Tabs offen und immer nur die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Website hat ein Fehler .... bla... bla...

Gruß


----------



## Snowto (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

weiß einer obs für die englische version auch ein sprachpack gibt damit des auf deutsch is?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Player007 schrieb:


> Langsam hab ich kein Bock mehr
> Hab in Firefox, IE und Chrome jeweils 15 Tabs offen und immer nur die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Website hat ein Fehler .... bla... bla...
> ...




ich auch 

ich gebs auf...
ich probiers morgen oder am monatag noch mal in der hoffnung das es keine begrenzung auf 2,5mio betas gibt


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe es nach der Anleitung von Burney gemacht: Angemeldet auf der Live Seite sein und dann mit diesem LINK.


 
super nachdem das ding abgestürtz ist funzt der link nicht mehr komm ich zu windows 7 home seite mist


----------



## Sharkoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Zitat: " Microsoft hat den Download der Beta nun offiziell, aufgrund von Serverüberlastung, gestoppt. Man wolle die Infrastrucktur erweitern und dann den Download wieder freigeben, so Brandon LeBlanc im Microsoft Windows7 Blog."


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> anscheinend hast du die iso entpackt das ding was du runtergeladen hast ist eine iso außer sie ist fehlerhaft da musst du nix entpacken das ding auf ne dvd fertig,



ne das wahr ne .rar datei dia habe ich entpackt!


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Player007 schrieb:


> Langsam hab ich kein Bock mehr
> Hab in Firefox, IE und Chrome jeweils 15 Tabs offen und immer nur die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Website hat ein Fehler .... bla... bla...
> ...


ich weiß net ob ich blöd bin aber ich hab 100 tabs offen


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Sharkoon schrieb:


> Zitat: " Microsoft hat den Download der Beta nun offiziell, aufgrund von Serverüberlastung, gestoppt. Man wolle die Infrastrucktur erweitern und dann den Download wieder freigeben, so Brandon LeBlanc im Microsoft Windows7 Blog."



Den Dowmload ja.
Aber die Keys gibts anscheinend weiter 
WILL AUCH EINEN 

Gruß


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> ok also ne datenzusammenstellung @msi28 ??


 

sieht fast so aus
denk ich jetz mal


----------



## msi28 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> ne das wahr ne .rar datei dia habe ich entpackt!


 


wie groß war die datei?


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Juhhuu, mein Tag ist gerettet!!Hab einen 32-Bit Key abbekommen, der sollte doch auch für die 64-Bit Version funktionieren oder?? Darauf werd ich heut Abend erst ma einen  und meine Freundin kriegt nen dicken . 

MfG Korse

Achso... Hab ich fast vergessen:  und ihr seit Klasse!


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> ne das wahr ne .rar datei dia habe ich entpackt!


 
dann hast du wo falsch runtegeladen bei mir is es ne iso musstd en link von computebase nehmen der funzt wenn auch erst nach tausendmal starten


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

125 Tabs....


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

und wozu ist dann die rar datei LOL?


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> und wozu ist dann die rar datei LOL?


 
von wo ist die denn?


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

140 tabs....


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wie kann ich den Testzeitraum von Windows 7 verlängern?
Windows 7 kann 30 Tage lang ohne Eingabe eines Produktschlüssels (Key) eingesetzt werden. Der Testzeitraum kann jedoch wie schon bei Windows Vista mit Hilfe bestimmter Kommandos auf bis zu 120 Tage verlängert werden. 

Dazu sind folgende Schritte notwendig: 
Öffnen der Eingabeaufforderung (CMD) als Administrator
Screenshot anzeigen


Eingabe des Kommandos slmgr -rearm
Screenshot anzeigen 
Nach einem Neustart ist Windows 7 dann für weitere 30 Tage nutzbar. Ob das Kommando die gewünschte Wirkung gehabt hat, lässt sich durch die Eingabe von slmgr -dli in der Eingabeaufforderung prüfen. Insgesamt kann die Verlängerung des Testzeitraums drei Mal vorgenommen werden, so dass zu den normalen 30 Tagen noch einmal 90 Tage hinzu kommen.


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Sauge gerade hier rüber die Deutsche 64 Bit Version.

Vielleicht ist die besser... Mhh...

http://91.121.12.98/windows7-beta/

MfG Korse


----------



## pixelflair (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

7 tabs, 5minuten und ich hatte mein key =D


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FM100 schrieb:


> 140 tabs....



selbst wenn du 2000 tabs offen hast wird es warscheinlich nicht schneller gehn
ich hab gerade mal 15 offen


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

von cb 
LOL kann das sein das ich die .iso einfach nur mit winrar geöffnet hab kann ich die winrar datei umbennen? ich hab gerade bei cb geguckt hab die .iso datei runtergeladen! vileicht eine verknüpfung mit winrar??????


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



sky2k4 schrieb:


> 7 tabs, 5minuten und ich hatte mein key =D



LOL 
Bin seit einer Stunde dran mit 3 Browsern und insgesamt 50 Tabs 

Gruß


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hatte insgesamt 12 Tabs offen = 2 Fenster á 6 Tabs und von den 3 Tabs waren 3 für 32Bit Key und 3 für 64Bit Key... 

Funktioniert nun der 32Bit-Key mit der 64Bit Windows7 Version?

MfG Korse

Edit: Hat beimir ca. ne Stunde gedauert


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

da haste recht naja 150 sollten reichen bei 10 fenstern


----------



## patrickstolz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ok 50 Tabs in einem Fenster gleichzeitig neu laden kommt net gut xD kann mir nochma wer den direkt link zur 64er key und dl geben pls?^^


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> von cb
> LOL kann das sein das ich die .iso einfach nur mit winrar geöffnet hab kann ich die winrar datei umbennen? ich hab gerade bei cb geguckt hab die .iso datei runtergeladen! vileicht eine verknüpfung mit winrar??????


weis niemand was? ist ist das das Problem=?


----------



## klefreak (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> weis niemand was ist ist das das Problem=?




unter winrar kann man bei den einstellungen festlegen, welche dateitypen geöffnet werden sollen, da kanst einfach das hackerl bei ISO wegmachen und su solltest das haben was du willst, außerdem ist es nero egal, ob das ISO auch mit winrar geöffnet werden kann --> nero --> image brennen

lg Klemens

ps: ich warte immer noch auf einen code ;( ;(


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

einen 64 bit key hab ich bekommen


----------



## PCGH_Marco (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Servus,
wir haben in der Redaktion die x64 german laufen. Allerdings ist sie nicht komplett deutsch. Die meisten Untermenüs wurden noch nicht übersetzt. 

Gab es bei euch Probleme mit Anwendungen oder Tools? Bei uns lief der Ati-Beta-Treiber nicht sofort. Mit Geforce-Karten gab es null Probleme. 

Marco


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Kann mir nochmal eben vlt. einer den Link geben wo man die Keys bekommt?


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> weis niemand was ist ist das das Problem=?



Geh ma in die Ordneroptionen, dann auf Ansicht und mach mal den Haken weg bei "Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" weg.
Dann siehst du schon mal, ob du die Iso runtergeladen hast. Falls dem so ist, nix entpacken! Winrar verknüpft sich bei standartinstallation automatisch mit *.iso dateien. 
Dann einfach mit Nero oder DeepBurner o.a. auf DVD brennen fertig.

mfG Korse


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich bekomm auch keinen key, langsam habe ich keinen bock mehr.

Laut CB hat Microsoft den Windowas 7 download ja vom netz genommen


Kann mir mal BITTE nochmal erklären wie ich an nen Key komme!  
Wenn ich meine Mail ad eingebe öffnet sich immer ein neues fenster mit irgendwas auf eng. aber mein eng. ist nicht so gut.


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Equitas schrieb:


> Kann mir nochmal eben vlt. einer den Link geben wo man die Keys bekommt?



Hier: https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx

warte und warte und warte und warte... 

Gruß


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Geh ma in die Ordneroptionen, dann auf Ansicht und mach mal den Haken weg bei "Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" weg.
> Dann siehst du schon mal, ob du die Iso runtergeladen hast. Falls dem so ist, nix entpacken! Winrar verknüpft sich bei standartinstallation automatisch mit *.iso dateien.
> Dann einfach mit Nero oder DeepBurner o.a. auf DVD brennen fertig.
> 
> mfG Korse


ok also einfach die winrar datei auf die cd brennen oder muss ich erst noch den haken wegmachen?

Edit1:Ok hab den haken weggemacht jetz brenne ich es danke an alle die geholfen haben das mit dem key wird schon was werden^^


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

der link führt zur windows 7 startseite


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> ok also einfach die winrar datei auf die cd brennen oder muss ich erst noch den haken wegmachen?



Erst schauen ob es wirklich die *.iso datei ist und dann kannst du das Image auf DVD brennen.


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So Download abgeschlossen, jetzt brauche ich wirklich nur noch den Key 

@ horst--one

Musst dich erst mit deinem MSN namen anmelden usw. 

Gruß


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



horst--one schrieb:


> der link führt zur windows 7 startseite



Erst hier einloggen:

Home - Windows Live

Dann hier deinen Account verrifizieren lassen (bekommst eine bestätigungsmail):

https://profile.microsoft.com/RegSysProfileCenter/default.aspx?lcid=1033

und danach kannst du diese beiden Links benutzen:

Für 32Bit (geht bei den meisten schneller einen Key zu bekommen):

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/dede/default.aspx

Für 64-Bit:

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx

ich sauge gerade von hier:

Windows 7 - BETA

die Deutsche 64Bit Version. Ist zwar nicht der schnellste aber hab schon 130Mb ohne abbruch^^

MfG Korse


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Player007 schrieb:


> Hier: https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx
> 
> warte und warte und warte und warte...
> 
> Gruß


 


Ich habe den link ca. 60 mal geöffnet, immer nur die eng. windowas 7 startseite


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Player007 schrieb:


> Hier: https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx
> 
> warte und warte und warte und warte...
> 
> Gruß



Danke, jetzt fängt das große Warten an 

Die Beta hab ich ja schon fast


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Juhuu habe jetzt auch nen 64-Bit Key   Wie geil!

jetzt brauch ich bloß noch das Image 

MfG Korse


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Juhuu habe jetzt auch nen 64-Bit Key   Wie geil!
> 
> jetzt brauch ich bloß noch das Image
> 
> MfG Korse



Ich geb dir die datei und du gibst mir den Key  
Brenne schon, 15% hat er 

Gruß


----------



## Menzi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hi, hat jemand schon jemand ne Creative X-Fi unter Win7 64bit zum laufen gebracht?


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Menzi schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand schon jemand ne Creative X-Fi unter Win7 64bit zum laufen gebracht?



Du Scherzkeks... Wir versuchen alle noch IRGENDWOHER ein Image von der Beta zu bekommen, welches nicht nach ein paar MB abbricht...

MfG Korse


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Erst hier einloggen:
> 
> Home - Windows Live
> 
> ...


 
Schritt 1 und 2 habe ich ja gemacht.

Nur führen mich die 2 links immer wieder zur eng. windows 7 seite. 

Ich habe jeden link vllt 50mal geöffnet....dann ist mein IE abgestürzt

Es ist zum heulen


----------



## Wüst3nFuchs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ComputerBase - Windows 7 Download


----------



## Menzi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Du Scherzkeks... Wir versuchen alle noch IRGENDWOHER ein Image von der Beta zu bekommen, welches nicht nach ein paar MB abbricht...
> 
> MfG Korse


 

Ich würds ja hochladen, aber das dauert 9 std...


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

JAWOLL JUNGS 
Hab nen Key für 64Bit 

Gruß


----------



## Dal604 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hi leute
Also ich hab jetz deutsche 32 bit iso gebrannt bloß mein Brenner is im arsch!!!!
Ja deutsche 64bit sauge ich grad bloß nen key hab ich noch nicht...
15tabs offen und immer am f5 drücken

MfG


----------



## klefreak (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also Win7 habe ich schon in ner VM am laufen, die serial fehlt mir noch, aber ich hoffe dass das noch wird.

ich verwende die englische 64bit version von einem älteren link hier im forum, welcher über nacht bei mir mittels downloadhelper gesaugt wurde (damit läuft auch der CP download langsam aber stetig (350mb hab ich schon  )

lg Klemens


----------



## Nelson (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hab ein ähnliches problem... habe mich neu angemeldet, dann kam beim verifizieren:


> *Es ist ein vorübergehendes Problem aufgetreten.*
> 
> Vorübergehendes Problem bei dem Dienst. Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut. Wenn die Meldung weiterhin angezeigt wird, wiederholen Sie den Vorgang später.


nach ein paar mal probieren konnte ich dann irgendwann mein pw eingeben... nachdem ich auf bestätigen gedrückt habe kam aber wieder das oben genannte...
ich kann mich aber ohne probleme einloggen...
wenn ich auf die links oben klicke, sucht er auf der windows seite einfach nach den wörtern im link


> 0 for *betaexperience productkeys win7 32 dede default aspx*
> *Empfehlungen*
> 
> Es wurden leider keine Seiten gefunden, die  enthalten *betaexperience productkeys win7 32 dede default aspx*


*
*
das liegt dadran, dass mein account nich verifiziert is, oder?


----------



## Dal604 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ach was sschreib mich mein laufwerk im großen rechner is im arsch mein laptop brenner geht wunderbar...


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



horst--one schrieb:


> Schritt 1 und 2 habe ich ja gemacht.
> 
> Nur führen mich die 2 links immer wieder zur eng. windows 7 seite.
> 
> ...



Wenn du angemeldet bist, solltest du eigentlich auf so eine Seiten kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann immer aktualisieren bis dann da irgendwann ein Key steht 

MfG Korse


----------



## kaisper (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Player007 schrieb:


> JAWOLL JUNGS
> Hab nen Key für 64Bit
> 
> Gruß


und wie haste den jetzt bekommen? einfach über den link zum key oder what ?
Jap korse die siete bekomme ich auch immer
und da gibt es dann key irgendwann oder wie ?


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hab Windows 7 x64 auch schon OHNE Key installiert und es läuft super.

Darf man fragen, wieso ihr alle so versessen auf einen verdammten Key seit? Die Beta läuft sowieso 30 Tage ohne Key und dann kann man ja einfach nochmal neu Aufsetzten wenn man weiter testen will. Wenn die Beta abläuft bringt euch der Key dann ja auch nichts mehr...


mfg


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ne das kommt aber nicht, ich werde direckt zur windows 7 startseite weitergeleitet


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



kaisper schrieb:


> und wie haste den jetzt bekommen? einfach über den link zum key oder what ?
> Jap korse die siete bekomme ich auch immer
> und da gibt es dann key irgendwann oder wie ?



Joa einfach immer probieren, hatte nur zwei Tabs offen, aber ständig geupdatet.

Gruß


----------



## LeckMeinGoldenes EI (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...0_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO

 Leider nur EN aber 64bit im schnitt 1,8 MBit ca. 40min


----------



## RedBrain (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich downloade grad ne englisches Win 7 

mein aufgabe ist, ne key zu kriegen 

leider immer nur errors


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@Marco Bis jetzt gab es noch keine Probleme.


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Wenn du angemeldet bist, solltest du eigentlich auf so eine Seiten kommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

genauso hab ich es ja gemacht. ich bin angemeldet, eingeloggt....ich öffne den link und ....die win 7 startseite


----------



## Dal604 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



horst--one schrieb:


> ne das kommt aber nicht, ich werde direckt zur windows 7 startseite weitergeleitet


 
Hm war am anfang bei mir auch immer da musst du die eine anleitung befolgen, dir also erstmal von microsoft ne email schicken lassen und dann das verifizieren!
Dann gibst du einfach den Link https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/enus/default.aspx
ein und du kommst zur tollen error seite die ich jetz seit 2 stunden aktualisiere

gruß


----------



## kaisper (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

macht doch kein spaß dieses ständig aktualiersieren ... und ich würde ja gerne ie7 nutzen dafür aber nein lässt sich ja bei mir nicht installieren -.-


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Dal604 schrieb:


> Hm war am anfang bei mir auch immer da musst du die eine anleitung befolgen, dir also erstmal von microsoft ne email schicken lassen und dann das verifizieren!
> 
> 
> gruß


 
Die mail hab ich bekommen und auch mit dem link meine mail ad bestätigt. 

Ich bin dort eingeloggt und komme trotzdem immer wieder auf die windows 7 startseite


----------



## Platin (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wartet lieber bis Offiziel bekannt gegeben worden ist,dann muss man nicht ständig refreshen


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



LeckMeinGoldenes EI schrieb:


> http://download.microsoft.com/downl...0_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO
> 
> Leider nur EN aber 64bit im schnitt 1,8 MBit ca. 40min


Ah. DAnke!
Ich hab gestern irgendwo gesehen das es ein LAnguage-PAck gibt.


----------



## KFP (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

habe jetz endlich win 7 x64 auf englisch ist mir aber egal. Ich hoffe es gibt keine weiteren probleme sonst 

Lade mir jetz noch die Deutsche x64 version leider nur mit 140 KB's abder egal habe schon 300MB


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Doch die gibt es leider: Kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich hab von der CD gebootet windows lädt aber nich nur der hintergurnd kommt keinerlei menü nur unten rechts steht Windows 7 7000
windows puporses test only und der kram da halt es lädt gar nichts nur der hintergrund un die schrieft keine icons kein menü hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## RedBrain (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

download abgebrochen. ich gebe auf....

kopf ---> tisch 

und die betakeys komme ich nicht ran


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



RedBrain schrieb:


> und die betakeys komme ich nicht ran


!


----------



## Menzi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> Doch die gibt es leider: Kann mir jemand helfen?
> Ich hab von der CD gebootet windows lädt aber nich nur der hintergurnd kommt keinerlei menü nur unten rechts steht Windows 7 7000
> windows puporses test only und der kram da halt es lädt gar nichts nur der hintergrund un die schrieft keine icons kein menü hab ich was falsch gemacht?




Einfach warten, bei mir hat das auch ewig gedauert bis es weiterging.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jo das dauert ewig mit dem DLn. Frage ist nur grad, wann gibt ms endlich das offiziell auf der page weider frei weil key hab ich fehlt nur noch des OS


----------



## Nelson (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



horst--one schrieb:


> Die mail hab ich bekommen und auch mit dem link meine mail ad bestätigt.
> 
> Ich bin dort eingeloggt und komme trotzdem immer wieder auf die windows 7 startseite


jup jetzt hab ich das gleiche problem.... verzeweifel noch dran


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Jo das dauert ewig mit dem DLn. Frage ist nur grad, wann gibt ms endlich das offiziell auf der page weider frei weil key hab ich fehlt nur noch des OS


Wollen wir tauschen? Ich hab das OS aber keine SN


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ok melde mich nacher nach dem "warten" bis win7 endlich startet dachte währ die beste beta aller zeiten aber ne erstmal 15min windows start warten LOL


----------



## CeresPK (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

kommt man jezt noch an Keys ran oder eher nicht?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Manche bekommen noch einen. ISt aber eher unwahrscheinlcih


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also ich gebs auf für heute 5 stunden für nichts, wenn irgend jemand den key sich mit mir teilen will soll er sich bitte bei mir melden.
man kann den key auf 3 verschiedenen systemen benutzen.
mfg


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Grad nen key bekommmen^^


----------



## Dal604 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So leute
beta is aufm großen installiert auch ohne laufwerk gings wunderbar 
hat insgesamt rund 20 min gedauert fang jetz an zu testen 
muss bloß noch ms nen key rauskitzeln (seit bald 3h am aktualisieren...)


----------



## @@RON (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Erst hier einloggen:
> 
> Home - Windows Live
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist ja, wo man beim 2. Link (verifizieren) klicken muss?


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

und wo krieg ich dan nen key da ist nur ne info seite!


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Sag mal hat jetzt mal wer ausprobiert einen x86 key für x64 zu verwenden?

weil ich hab nur einen x86 key




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## @@RON (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



chiller93 schrieb:


> Sag mal hat jetzt mal wer ausprobiert einen x86 key für x64 zu verwenden?
> 
> weil ich hab nur einen x86 key



Der sollte wie bei Vista auch mit beiden Versionen funkionieren


----------



## Belatis (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@ chiller93: Woher hast du den Skin für Firefox? Der schaut gar net mal so schlecht aus.

Die Links von @@RON führen einen immer wieder auf die Infoseite von Windows 7. Wohl weil die Server down sind.

MfG

Belatis


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Juhuuuu endlich fertig geladen.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Belatis schrieb:


> @ chiller93: Woher hast du den Skin für Firefox? Der schaut gar net mal so schlecht aus.
> 
> Die Links von @@RON führen einen immer wieder auf die Infoseite von Windows 7. Wohl weil die Server down sind.
> 
> ...



Nein server sind nicth down! Musst nur erst eingelogt sein und die email verifiziert für die beta dann klappts auch


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Belatis schrieb:


> @ chiller93: Woher hast du den Skin für Firefox? Der schaut gar net mal so schlecht aus.
> 
> Die Links von @@RON führen einen immer wieder auf die Infoseite von Windows 7. Wohl weil die Server down sind.
> 
> ...



google.de xD

nasa night launch! echt geil der skin 


JAAAAAA hab jz einen x86 und x64 key!! 

Wie der Kollege vor mir schon sagt, ihr müsst im profile center, sowie auch bei windows live eingeloggt sein, dann gehts


----------



## patrickstolz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

lol nach geschlagenen 9h F5 drücken hab ich endlcih mein Key 

nur noch laden^^  gibts irgwo nochn guten Server mit ner 64er Deutschen Version?


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@Chiller93 brauchst du den x64 Key?


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja sorry =( aber den wollt ich eigentlich auch wenn ich erst den x86 hatte.


----------



## Belatis (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hab beim Profilcenter meine Emailadresse eingetragen und bin auch in windows LIVE drin. Bestätigungsmail habe ich auch beantwortet. Trotzdem immer nur die gleiche Windows 7 Infoseite. Der leitet mich einfach weiter.

Danke für den FF-Skinnamen


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

so bin gerade bei der installation kann ich die gleiche partition für win7 nutzten wie xp geht xp nicht schrott oder so? man kann nähmlich ihrgendwie keine neue erstellen!


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Würde ich nicht machen, lieber auf ne andere Partition oder Festplatte.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Partition Manager 9.0 demo Dauert allerdings eine Stunde bis du eine neue Partition erstellt hast. Und ja, du würdest damit dein WinXP schrotten, wenn du es auf der selben Partition installierst.


----------



## klefreak (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

testet das, das funktioniert !!

http://windows7news.com/2009/01/10/how-to-get-a-windows-7-beta-key-right-now/


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

omg ich glaubs net hab gerade x64 key abgestaubt


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Man die deutsche Version ist auch noch nicht ganz übersetzt  laut PCGH, naja dan ist es wohl egal welches du hast  EN oder DE... Ich hab schon das Image auf DVD....
Naja muss nur noch meine externe Festplatte anschließne und los gehts...
Die Server könne garnicht down sein das sagen die bestimmt nur...
MfG, Tom


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich würde sagen, dass die Server einfach nur von offizieller Seite nicht mehr angesprochen werden können, was inoffiziell geht sehen wir ja gerade


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

danke werde es mal probieren


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jo hab gerade n haufen keys von der ms page bekommen insgesammt 6 pro version^^ die hat anscheinend grad n bug!


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bitte, du kannst mit allem drum und dran, bis du auf dem Desktop bist, rund zwei Stunden reservieren. Gestern um 23.53 angefangen, aufgehört um 1.59.


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Jo hab gerade n haufen keys von der ms page bekommen insgesammt 6 pro version^^ die hat anscheinend grad n bug!


 
hey kannste mir einen x64 schicken ich komm net rauf brauch deutsch x64 wär super nett.


----------



## Menzi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Jo hab gerade n haufen keys von der ms page bekommen insgesammt 6 pro version^^ die hat anscheinend grad n bug!



Kannst mir da ned ein 64bit key schenken 
Bei mir kommt da nur die weisse Seite und sonst nix ;(


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ern einen x84 key will soll sich bei mir melden. ;D


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



klefreak schrieb:


> testet das, das funktioniert !!
> 
> http://windows7news.com/2009/01/10/how-to-get-a-windows-7-beta-key-right-now/



Ich bekomm bei dem x64bit link nur n Weißes Fenster.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wer brauch ein Key , die Seite hat ein Bug hab 6 64Bit KeY s ?


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich habe auch gerade beim ersten Versuch (!) einen Key erhalten. 
 Fehlt nur noch die ISO ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wer brauch ein Key , die Seite hat ein Bug hab 6 64Bit KeY s ?


kannst mir einen abdrücken


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wow..die seite spuckt ja wie verrückt!!! Hoffe die key gehen auch

Schade scheinen immer die gleichen keys zu sein =(


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

jo jetzt bekomme ale welche


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wer brauch ein Key , die Seite hat ein Bug hab 6 64Bit KeY s ?


 
schick mir mal bitte bitte einen hab die iso schon unten brenn gard barcuh einen key schick mir bitte einen


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Die Seite schmeißt gerade nur so mit Keys um sich. Ich habe mir auch gerade 2 weitere geholt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ah, wie geil, ich habe jetzt schon sieben von 32- und 64bit


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> jo jetzt bekomme ale welche


 
dann sag mir mal bitte wie ich nicht!


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ah, wie geil, ich habe jetzt schon sieben von 32- und 64bit


 
gib mal bitte einen 64


----------



## divi14 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mit den Key's bei mir genau das gleiche ... hoffentlich funktionieren die auch

Auserdem läuft der Download von CB bei mir mit maximaler geschwindigkeit ohne unterbrechung


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



chiller93 schrieb:


> wow..die seite spuckt ja wie verrückt!!! Hoffe die key gehen auch
> 
> Schade scheinen immer die gleichen keys zu sein =(




ne musst nur oft genug versuchen hab schon 5 x64 und 5 x86


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

jetzt wäre noch nen deutscher dl geil


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich lade nur grad mal... gleich


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



chiller93 schrieb:


> wow..die seite spuckt ja wie verrückt!!! Hoffe die key gehen auch


Die wird Microsoft alle auf die Blacklist setzen


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> jetzt wäre noch nen deutscher dl geil


 
hab von computerbase bekommen stürtz dauernd ab aber es geht nach par mal neustarten. Werd jetzt erstaml win 7 installieren dann kann ichs dir zur not schicken müssen nur gucken wie aber versuch erstmal dauernd neuzustarten.


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@ Tom3004 

Hier ich brauche einen, wäre super wenn du mir einen geben könntest.


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

nochmal den link, bitte!!


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hat jemand eventuell n alternativen dl von der Deutschen 32 bit Verison?

Weil brauch dich noch keys hab ich ja genug


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Woher bekomm ich jetzt den Key????


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Von der Microsoft Seite.... Und wenn du dich bei Windows Live immer ab und an meldest dann gitb er dir immer  mehr neue


----------



## Belatis (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja toll. Kann mich irgendwo anmelden und werde trotzdem immer auf die USA-Seite verlinkt. Egal wie oft ich F5 drücke und den productkey link benutze. Oder muss ich mich woanders bei MS anmelden? Ne ganz bestimmte Seite? Oder reicht irgendwein Windows Live login auf ner beliebigen Seite? Hat jemand vielleicht bitte den richtigen Link dazu?


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Von der Microsoft Seite.... Und wenn du dich bei Windows Live immer ab und an meldest dann gitb er dir immer mehr neue


 
schick mal bitte den link windows live bin ich angemeldet aber die microsoft-seite funzt bei mir nicht!


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab mich hier angemeldet MSDN: Microsoft Developer Network


----------



## divi14 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> aber glaubt ihr ehrlich das Microsoft dafür eine nachschicht einlegt, da ist es Nacht


 
nacht ... nein, vormitag ca.9uhr


----------



## Clegryman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

DANKE JUNGS !!!

Ich bin seit Seite 2 oder 3 in diesem Thread auf der Suche nach Keys, mittlerweile warte ich seit der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag. War sehr enttäuscht, dass ich nie über die Microsoft Page einen Key bekommen habe ... aber jetzt hat`s geklappt. Ich freue mich so sehr 

greetz Clegry


----------



## Clegryman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist ein link zur deutschen x64 windows 7 version? hat den jemand vorliegen?


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> ich hab mich hier angemeldet MSDN: Microsoft Developer Network


 
ja ich auch und dann auf der seite sind die downloads nicht freigegeben


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hat jemand nen link zu ner deutschen x64 version?


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Link hab ich scho aber der dl bricht imemr noch kurzer zeit ab!


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

<Den Link gibt es noch nicht bzw. gibt es die funktionieren aber bei den meisten nicht...


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hm kann es nicht sein das die Keys irgendwie gesperrt werden oder so?
Ist ja nicht normal sowas


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So, Keys habe ich genug und eben habe ich auf einer externen, aber legalen Seite noch einen Download erwischt. Ich bin echt gespannt, ob das was wird ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Belatis (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Woher bekommen manche einen solchen "Key-Segen" ^^. Bisher habe ich alles nötige gemacht, aber bekomm nur die US-Begrüßungsseite von Windows 7. Is da nen Trick dabei (ausser F5)? Angemeldet bin ich. Email ist hinterlegt und bestätigt. Mir fehlt nur noch ein x64 key.


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

_Hier draufgehen und Anweisungen befolgen:

_ http://windows7news.com/2009/01/10/how-to-get-a-windows-7-beta-key-right-now/


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@boss3D, kannste den link bitte posten?^^


----------



## ziggi1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hallo 

Wenn ich die ISO Brenne ist die Bootbabel
oder mus ich da noch zusätzlich was einstellen

Schließe alles Festplatten ab, sicherheitshalber
außer auf der wo ich es testen will


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> @boss3D, kannste den link bitte posten?^^





Tom3004 schrieb:


> Boss3D, auf welcher Seite.... ?


Die verrate ich erst, wenn der Download entweder abgeschlossen ist, oder sich als unbrauchbar herausgestellt hat ... 

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Wieso versucht ihr eigentlich alle, das zeug auf DVD zu brennen? Entpackt die ISO doch ganz einfach mit WinRAR und installiert die Beta dann über die exe ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Die verrate ich erst, wenn der Download entweder abgeschlossen ist, oder sich als unbrauchbar herausgestellt hat ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Hm warum das denn?
Meinst du wegen uns bricht der ab?


----------



## Ecle (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Kann man windows 7 auch von CD booten lassen oder muss man das installieren?


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja das kann sein, wenn zu viel drauf zu greifen...


----------



## ziggi1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Ecle schrieb:


> Kann man windows 7 auch von CD booten lassen oder muss man das installieren?



würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## MoS (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

rofl, seit gestern 17:45 versuche ich an die Beta bzw. an einen Key zu kommen... inzwischen habe ich es aufgegeben gehabt... dann habe ich den Link von Veazyma (allerdings woanders) gesehen und habe ich es nochmal probiert und nun bekomme ich bei JEDEM Seitenaufruf nen Key - egal ob englisches oder deutsches 64bit!  (die auch funzen, hab meins schon aktiviert)!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Veazyma schrieb:


> Hm kann es nicht sein das die Keys irgendwie gesperrt werden oder so?
> Ist ja nicht normal sowas



Man braucht nur mal die Keys in Google eingeben.. 
Und schon sieht man das all diese Keys schon veröffentlicht wurdenund somit Wertlos....


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja das kann sein, wenn zu viel drauf zu greifen...



ja aber ob da jetzt 2000 oder 2100 zugreifen dürfte doch jetzt auch net den server crashen...


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Windows 7 kann man nicht von DVD booten, der muss es installieren


----------



## pcfreak26 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nach etlichen Probieren, konnte ich mir einen key für 32bit und sowohl 64bit sichern, jetzt muss ich nur noch die images kriegen, dann kann ich testen. 

Mich interressiert vor allem welche Geräte erstmal den Dienst verweigern und wie das System sich gegenüber Xp Pro 32 Bit, und Vista 32 und 64 bit schlägt. Meine Computer sollten sich dabei recht gut schlagen, hab mehrere Möglichkeiten zum Testen. Ich besitze folgende Kombinationen zum testen; 
Mein Hauptrechner: Phenom x4 9550, Asus M3a, 4GB DDR2-800 Ram, Radeon HD4830, 1x 2,5" Samsung 160GB SATA-Hybridplatte, 120Gb WD 3,5" SATA und ne WD 160Gb 3,5" SATA2 und eine SDHC 4GB Speicherkarte für Readyboost. 
Testsystem 2: AMD Sempron 1,8Ghz S. Am2, Asrock Alive-SATA2-Glan, 1GB DDR2-667 Ram, 40GB IDE HDD und ne Geforce 6200.
Testsystem 3: Intel Pentium 4 630, ASUS p5sd1-fm2/s (pci-ex x16 defekt, spannungssteller durchgebrannt), 1Gb DDR-400 Ram, Grafikkarte steht noch nicht fest, 40Gb IDE-HDD. 

Zudem versuche ich wieder einmal die Mindestanforderungen zu unterbieten, sowohl bei Ram und als auch der benötigten Prozessorleistung, mit Vista 32bit hatte ich dabei schon ein paar Überraschungen. Genauso werde ich testen welche Spiele ohne Probleme anlaufen bzw welche dann ihren dienst verweigern.

Danke nochmals für die gesamten Links die hier gepostet wurden.


----------



## Legume (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Soa Jungs hier könnt ihr versuchen zu Downloaden

ComputerBase - Windows 7 Download

bis jetzt klappt es.


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich habe inzwischen auch 4 Keys für die 64Bit und 4 Keys für die 32Bit Version.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

der geht nicht den gibt es schon seit gestern um 17 Uhr oder bissle später


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

^^ Mache ich jetzt auch, da mein voriger Download bei 111 MB abgebrochen ist ... 

Hier nocheinmal für alle eine einfache Erklärung: 

1.) WinRAR installieren
2.) Rechter Mausklick auf die ISO
3.) Hier entpacken auswählen
4.) Doppelklick auf die Setup.exe > Installation beginnt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Windows 7 Beta: Download wieder vom Netz, Test im Anmarsch - Windows 7, Beta, Download, CES, Steve Ballmer  News...


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

NAja die deutschen DL's brechen bei mir immer nach 36mb ab^^


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Warum bricht der den dl überall eigentlich immer ab?
Wegen der zu hohen Belastung?


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Veazyma schrieb:


> Warum bricht der den dl überall eigentlich immer ab?
> Wegen der zu hohen Belastung?



mich braucht das abbrechen nicht stören, ich ziehs über Rapidshare in 13Parts  zu je 200Mb lädt zwar nur mit 25Kb/s aber es bricht nicht ab und denn MP3 Patch hab ich auch schon


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So ich hab jetzt folgendes problem:
Ich hab 3Partionen, einmal xp;vista und daten, 
ich hatte jetzt vor windows seven auf die partion von xp zu installieren, jetzt hab ich folgendes problem: neo sagt mir das image sei größer als 2gb und deshalb nicht auf eine bootbare dvd zu schreiben, wenn man das image einfch auf eine daten-dvd brennt lässt es sich nicht booten.
Unter xp lässt sich das setup nicht ausführen, nur unter vista lässt es sich starten.
Kann man  das nicht einfach wie vista vom bios aus installieren??


----------



## S_Fischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

so installiere grade über vista und hab im setup die partition von xp ausgewählt ich hoffe das funzt jetzt


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt folgendes problem:
> Ich hab 3Partionen, einmal xp;vista und daten,
> ich hatte jetzt vor windows seven auf die partion von xp zu installieren, jetzt hab ich folgendes problem: neo sagt mir das image sei größer als 2gb und deshalb nicht auf eine bootbare dvd zu schreiben, wenn man das image einfch auf eine daten-dvd brennt lässt es sich nicht booten.
> Unter xp lässt sich das setup nicht ausführen, nur unter vista lässt es sich starten.
> Kann man  das nicht einfach wie vista vom bios aus installieren??




einfach die iso normal auf die dvd klatschen müsste dann trotzdem booten ,so wars zumindest bei der build 68xx


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> einfach die iso normal auf die dvd klatschen müsste dann trotzdem booten ,so wars zumindest bei der build 68xx


Genau! Wieso einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So bin grad mit Windows 7 drinne, läuft 1A wesentlich schneller als Vista.
Und am besten ist, das Vista weiter läuft, hatte schon starke Bedenken 

Gruß


----------



## INU.ID (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Legume schrieb:


> Soa Jungs hier könnt ihr versuchen zu Downloaden
> 
> ComputerBase - Windows 7 Download
> 
> bis jetzt klappt es.





Ziehe gerade mit 2MB/s. (CB verlinkt btw auf MS-Server)


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ziehe gerade mit 2MB/s. (CB verlinkt btw auf MS-Server)


Mach dir nur keine falsche Hoffnungen. Bei mir ist der vor ca. einer halben Stunde nach 130 MB abgebrochen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Key soll man keksen können sagte einer im Forum, aber würd ich nicht machen...., aber das ist echt ******* alles.....Immer die die es sich auf illegalem Wege beschaffen haben es früher als die, die es ehrlich machen wollen... irgendwie stimmt das was nicht ?



JA das ist leider öffters so leider.


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> JA das ist leider öffters so leider.


Dafür müsse die dann auch mit ihrem schlechten Gewissen leben wärend wir uns an unseren ehrlich erworbenen Versionen erfreuen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mach dir nur keine falsche Hoffnungen. Bei mir ist der vor ca. einer halben Stunde nach 130 MB abgebrochen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



bei mir auch

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mach dir nur keine falsche Hoffnungen. Bei mir ist der vor ca. einer halben Stunde nach 130 MB abgebrochen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Bin schon bei über 500MB bei ~500KB/s


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hat noch jemand n 32bit Key übrig für mich?


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Naja, ich hab jetzt schon etliche versuche gestartet, das ISO zu bekommen (de, 64-bit).
Bis jetzt bin ich nie weiter als 580MB gekommen.
Wenigstens habe ich mal einen key bekommen


----------



## INU.ID (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mach dir nur keine falsche Hoffnungen. Bei mir ist der vor ca. einer halben Stunde nach 130 MB abgebrochen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


hehe

Bei mir is der DL mittlerweile lediglich auf 1,34MB/s eingebrochen. Ein Abbruch wäre aber auch nicht fatal, schließlich sauge ich mit einem DL-Manager. ^^


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

700MB und es läuft und läuft...


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



INU.ID schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> Bei mir is der DL mittlerweile lediglich auf 1,34MB/s eingebrochen. Ein Abbruch wäre aber auch nicht fatal, schließlich sauge ich mit einem DL-Manager. ^^



Wenn der Download abbricht, kannst du das Ding nicht mehr resumen.


----------



## aurionkratos (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mein DL-Manager kann sich nach einem Abbruch nicht erneut verbinden (von Micrsoft aus, mein DL-Manager kann das natürlich  ) - ich darf dann neu anfangen zu ziehen...


----------



## hills (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich konnte gestern die Englische version laden, gibt es eine möglichkeit diese auf deutsch zu bekommen?


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja ich installiere es gleich jetzt... auf einer gleich gekauften externen Festplatte...


----------



## caine2011 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Windows 7 Beta - Rapidshare Download
der  untere link ist sau schnell und kommt von microsoft nix rapidshare


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Und da ist die Downloadgeschwindigkeit eingebrochen....



Darf man fragen von wo du deine Version hast?


----------



## caine2011 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

komisch bei mir hat er mit 3500 kbyte/s gezogen war in 15 min fertig mit loaden


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So hier sind ein paar Bilder aus meiner Windows 7 Beta Version 

Gruß


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Höh...von einer I Net seite die ich nicht mehr hab... abe rnur englisch... http://download.microsoft.com/downl...0_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Windows 7 ist super! Viel schneller als Vista.
Und schon sehr stabil


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also bis jetzt läuft der MS Download der Deutschen x64 ganz gut, hab schon über 1,2GB gezogen ohne Probleme^^


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Der von CB der auf den MS Server verweist.


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

yeah ich hab 2 keys bekomm


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

zur Info: ich habe gerade meine 32-Bit (eng) Version mit einem eben generierten 64-bit key aktiviert.

@Tom: ja, bis jetzt läuft er. Bin aber erst bei 300MB


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



horst--one schrieb:


> yeah ich hab 2 keys bekomm
> 
> 
> ich brauch nur einen....
> ...



ich hab über 5 keys und da ist der auch dabei 
scheinen alle die selben zu sein die hier alle haben


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bis jetzt sieht es doch ganz gut aus. Noch 21 Minuten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ist es jetz x86 oder x64? wohl eher x86 oder?


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Den Key habe ich auch bekommen- scheint als würde die Seite nur max. fünf verschiedene Keys ausgeben^^


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



horst--one schrieb:


> yeah ich hab 2 keys bekomm
> ich brauch nur einen....
> hier kloppt euch drum
> 
> 32 bit


Lööl.... der und andere wurden schon im ganzen I-Net veröffentlicht


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



chiller93 schrieb:


> Ist es jetz x86 oder x64? wohl eher x86 oder?


3.2 GB = 64 Bit ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Kann mir viellicht einer von denen die 5 keys haben mir einen für die 64-Bit Version per PM schicken? Wäre sehr dankbar !
Ich hab seit Vorgestern nicht mehr geschlafen und ich bekomme immer noch nix anderes die "Die angeforderte Seite wurde nicht gefunden." Meldung !

EDIT: HAT SICH ERLEDIGT, ICH HAB EINEN ! JAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

x86 hat 2,4Gb?


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

da sowieso jeder die selben hat:

**edit von der8auer: die Keys dürfen aus Urheberrechtlichen Gründen nicht gepostet werden**


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ja x86 hat 2,4Gb !


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



computertod schrieb:


> x86 hat 2,4Gb?


~ 2.5 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

Ja wer hier Keys postet würde ich mal ganz schnell löschen, weil ihr werdet dann warscheinlich rausgeschmissen...so die aussage vom Mod gestern

Warscheinlich spukt die Seite Universal Keys


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wie gesagt, ich konnte mein 32-bit noch schön aktivieren.

Und der Download der 64-bit englischen Version läuft bis jetzt auch schön dahin (16%) - 21% war ist mein bisheriger Rekord...

edit: juhu, schon bei 26% und läuft noch! Down-Speed: 490KB/s (1MB wäre möglich leitungstechnisch)


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja x86 hat 2,4Gb !



dann pasts, ich ziehs hier: Windows 7 Beta 1Build 7000 available for download - KezNews.com


----------



## strider11f (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Da die 2 x 5 Keys von MS kommen ist das ziehmlich latte. Aber irgend ´ne Lösung mußten die ja finden um sich nicht volkommen zu blamieren


----------



## Master451 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hat jemand die MD5 von der deutschen 64-Bit-Version?


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also bin jetzt bei der hälfte angekommen (1,6GB). da scheint ja wieder etwas los zu sein aufm Server speed ist von ~550KB/s auf ~350KB/s runter


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Juhu, der Download wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob sich die Beta problemlos installieren lässt ...  

*BILD ZU BREIT*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So wies ausieht hat Microsoft die Probleme im griff!!


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

aber von welchem microsoft server kann man denn jetzt de deutsche x64 version laden, ohne dass der dl abschmiert?


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also ich lade wie gesagt von dem Link von CB, bis jetzt ohne Probleme 

ComputerBase - Windows 7 Download


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Du bist auch der einzige Mensch auf Erden bei dem der dl nicht abbricht xD


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Gibts jetzt eigentlich eine stabile dl seite mit deutscher version?


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich würd sagen der erste der es hat, der läd es wo anderst hoch


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ne hab schon ca. 3x probiert, immer abgebrochen.
Außerdem lade ich nur mit ~50kb/sek.


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Tom, jetzt ist mir dein Link bei 30% auch abgekackt...

Geben wir Computerbase noch eine Chance, diesmal auf Deutsch...


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Roman schrieb:


> Tom, jetzt ist mir dein Link bei 30% auch abgekackt...
> 
> Geben wir Computerbase noch eine Chance, diesmal auf Deutsch...



Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit lädst du?


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Veazyma schrieb:


> Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit lädst du?


 
430KB/s, mit Internet Explorer 8 Beta unter Windows 7 Beta 32-bit englisch


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Computerbase hab ich auc verscht und wie jedes andere bei 32mb abgebrochen.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich würde, sofern ihr halbwegs Englisch könnt, die Englische Version nehmen, da ladet ihr mit über 1m/bit, bei der Deutschen nur mit 250k/bits.


----------



## FloxX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Moin bin neu hier ! ;D

Habe bisher keinen Download gefunden der auch wirglich komplett zu ende lädt (32Bit)

Hab mir mal die versch. D-Links angeguckt und die verweisen alle auf 1 und den selben dl: http://download.microsoft.com/downl...00_client_de-de_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_DE_DVD.iso

Hat jemand nen Stabilen Download?? need^^


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Computerbase hab ich auc verscht und wie jedes andere bei 32mb abgebrochen.


Bei mir ebenfalls


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Computerbase^^


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Roman schrieb:


> 430KB/s, mit Internet Explorer 8 Beta unter Windows 7 Beta 32-bit englisch



war am Anfang bei mir genauso, später wird der immer langsamer und kackt bei ~ 100mb ab.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Weiss jemand zufällig, ob man n sprachpaket laden kann`?


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



chiller93 schrieb:


> Bei mir ebenfalls


 
Naja, bei der deutschen 64-bit von Comuterbase bin ich bei derzeit 140MB und einem downspeed von 350KB/s


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Veazyma schrieb:


> Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit lädst du?


Ich lade ungefähr mit 1,2mb, zweimal ist die Geschwindigkeit eingebrchen udn sie ist auf 400kb agbesackt


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

alle ladens von ComputerBase, nur bei mir kommt da immer: "seite nicht gefunden" 
ich lad mit Google Chrome


----------



## mayo (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Computerbase hab ich auc verscht und wie jedes andere bei 32mb abgebrochen.



bei mir brechen auch alle links bei 36 bzw.136 mb ab..

immerhin hab ich jetzt 2 orginale MS keys 32+64 bit.
nur passiert ggarnichts wenn ich den downloadbutton auf de seite mit dem key drücke...


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



computertod schrieb:


> ich lad mit Google Chrome



wtf ^^


----------



## euklein (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Master451 schrieb:


> hat jemand die MD5 von der deutschen 64-Bit-Version?



Hier: Windows 7  Blar


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



mayo schrieb:


> bei mir brechen auch alle links bei 36 bzw.136 mb ab..
> 
> immerhin hab ich jetzt 2 orginale MS keys 32+64 bit.
> nur passiert ggarnichts wenn ich den downloadbutton auf de seite mit dem key drücke...



Jo und die keys haben noch hunderte andere^^ Weil die Page spuckt immer ide gleichen keys aus. Die keys die die page ausspuckt sind scho im ganzen inet verbreitet^^


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

kann ich nen deutschen key mit ner englischen version nutzen?


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cheater schrieb:


> kann ich nen deutschen key mit ner englischen version nutzen?



ja das kannst du.


----------



## FloxX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cheater schrieb:


> kann ich nen deutschen key mit ner englischen version nutzen?



Ja das geht 100%ig...

EDIT: Veazyma war schneller


----------



## mayo (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Jo und die keys haben noch hunderte andere^^ Weil die Page spuckt immer ide gleichen keys aus. Die keys die die page ausspuckt sind scho im ganzen inet verbreitet^^



loool... jetzt brauch ich nur noch die beta


----------



## aurionkratos (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Anscheind ist der Run auf die Key ziemlich sinnlos: ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Warten auf die Beta, der Thread...

Meiner war darunter auch zu finden, scheint also zu stimmen...


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jo gib nur mal den key wo de hast in google ein dann siehst das der scho in viele foren steht^^


----------



## FloxX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jo.. Hat jemand jetzt einen Stabilen Download für 32 bit? Der von Computerbase bleibt bei mir bei ~11 Mb stehen


----------



## patrickstolz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

toll jetzt hab ich nen 2. key aber immer noch keine Software Oo bricht bei mir immer wieder ab bei computerbase


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Geil! Hbag rad den key wo ich letzte nacht bekommen hab von der page eingegeben und is nirgents im inet zu finden


----------



## mayo (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FloxX schrieb:


> Jo.. Hat jemand jetzt einen Stabilen Download für 32 bit? Der von Computerbase bleibt bei mir bei ~11 Mb stehen



bei mir läuft immo endlich die 64bit vers. allerdings fr/en.alle deutschen brechen nach 36 mb ab


----------



## aurionkratos (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir auch...

EDIT: Erstaunlicherweise zieht der IE schneller als FF oder ein DL-Manager...


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich habe auch einen Key, den ich heute morgen bekommen habe, den es auch noch nicht gab im Inet. Msoft kann nicht nur fünf verschiedene Keys rausgeben^^


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So, mir wird das zu blöd. Ich weich auf Torrent aus. Dort bekomme ich die deutsche 64-bit Version. Es geht zwar eine Weile, dafür bricht das nicht einfach ab. Muss ich den PC halt über Nacht laufen lassen 
29% habe ich schon und es dauert noch 10-12 Stunden.


----------



## FloxX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Was brauche ich um nen 64Bit Betriebssystem zu fahren??

Mein PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zongowongo (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hallo Leut's

nach 5 Anläufen hat der Download geklappt(danke --> Flashget), DVD gebrannt und installiert. Läuft bisher sehr stabil. Werd jetzt mal n bischen testen. Drück euch die Daumen dass eure Downloads auch noch klappen.

cu@all


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Meine Güte leute was macht ihr den die ganze Zeit!? 
Einfach Flashget laden, intalln, den Link von CB einfügen und schon ladet ihr x64 ohne Abbrüche


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Bei mir auch...
> 
> EDIT: Erstaunlicherweise zieht der IE schneller als FF oder ein DL-Manager...


wetten das das von ms so gemacht wurde

habs jetz getestet finde es eigentlich ziemlich gut 5x mal so gut wie vista will nich wissen wie geil die 7.1 ist!


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@FloxX Dein System passt. Du brauchst nur noch mehr einen DVD Brenner und eine 64bit ISO die du draufbrennst.


----------



## mayo (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FloxX schrieb:


> Was brauche ich um nen 64Bit Betriebssystem zu fahren??
> 
> Mein PC:
> http://www.gamebase.bplaced.de/Bilder/pc.jpg



64 bit kannst du auch so auf jedem sys installieren. kannst halt nur nicht alle Features nutzen die das OS mit der richtigen Hardware bieten kann.

64 bit cpu hast du ja schon. 64 bit sind meist nur interessant wenn man über 3GB Ram hat. Sonst werden diese nicht vom OS angesprochen.

edit. bin bei 29%


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

2GB Gehen auch. 64bit bietet auch so einen spürbaren Leistungsschub.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ihr redet immer von der 64 bit version^^ Bei der 32bit is es leider noch schlimmer die bricht immer bei 32mb ab und leider ist sie auch auf keiner anderen seite als MS bis jetzt zu finden


----------



## FloxX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Naja ich will eig wissen ob ich es bei mir ruhig installen kann... 

wie es schaut ja wa^^

Weil die 32 bit kackt immer ab...

PC-Teile sind auch bestellt dann würde die 64 bit dazu gut passen (4GB Ram)

Dann muss ich net vista kaufen 64 bit...

Später dann wieda vista drauf (da win7 ja beta is) und 3GB nutzen bis ich genug geld hab für vista64bit/se7en64bit


----------



## msix38 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mal was anderes, hat jemand W7 schon am Laufen??


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ehm computer base bietet beide an!  und google hilft immer

@msix38

jop ich endsgeil besser als vista vor allem die taskleiste ist geil!


----------



## FloxX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Lade mir jetzt die 64Bit von Computerbase...

Ma schauen was da passiert -... 11STD -.-


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

mit flashget gehts auch net.


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wow, ist ja echt heftig was in diesem Thread abgeht 

Ich hab das die letzten Stunden jetzt nicht verfolgt...also, kann man das irgendwo runterladen (German)?

Auf Computerbase endet der Download nach 300MB - bei euch auch?


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FloxX schrieb:


> Lade mir jetzt die 64Bit von Computerbase...
> 
> Ma schauen was da passiert -... 11STD -.-



11 Stunden?? Ich hab 18.


----------



## aurionkratos (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir der x64 dl nach ~35 mb


----------



## msix38 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> ehm computer base bietet beide an!  und google hilft immer
> 
> @msix38
> 
> jop ich endsgeil besser als vista vor allem die taskleiste ist geil!


Okay, dann treffe ich hoffentlich die richtige Entscheidung, wie sieht es mit dem Hochfahren aus? Gehts schnell vonstatten?


FloxX schrieb:


> Lade mir jetzt die 64Bit von Computerbase...
> 
> Ma schauen was da passiert -... 11STD -.-


Noch 7 Minuten bei mir. Rennt mit 1,5MB/S


Veazyma schrieb:


> mit flashget gehts auch net.


Müsste aber doch gehen.


push@max schrieb:


> Wow, ist ja echt heftig was in diesem Thread abgeht
> 
> Ich hab das die letzten Stunden jetzt nicht verfolgt...also, kann man das irgendwo runterladen (German)?
> 
> Auf Computerbase endet der Download nach 300MB - bei euch auch?


Bei mir endet es nicht, hast du auch den richtigen Link gewählt?


----------



## Leopard (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



msix38 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, hat jemand W7 schon am Laufen??



Jo
die englische 32 ich finds sau gut vor allem die neue Taskleiste is echt genial. wollt mir vorhin nu doch die deutsche 64 ziehen war schon bei mehr als 50% Prozent hatte dann aber einen Bluescreen aber sonst echtstabil im normalen Betrieb.


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mit FlashGeht lade ich gerade mal mit ~90kb/sek.
Ihr?


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ha wie geil, hab einen 32Bit und einen 64Bit Key, die nicht auf der Liste stehen 

Hat jemand die Keys:

32Bit: 6D748-...
64Bit: 9HHP6-...

?

MfG Korse


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ne mit german sieht ganz schlecht aus und außerdem ist die hälfte des menüs auf english schreibt pcgh


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Geil, meine Beta ist gerade mit der Installation fertig geworden!  

Jetzt geht es erstmal ans Einrichten.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## spartanicus (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

es scheint so als ob microsoft alles in den griff bekommen hat 

ich lade direkt bei denen runter und bin grad 500 mb und das gleich im 1. versuch 
aber mit dem internet explorer mit dem firefox funktioniert das ganze irgendwie nicht


----------



## El-Hanfo (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich verfluche meine Leitung!
Hab 3% und es braucht noch mehr als 5 Stunden.
Kann mir nich jemand ne Standleitung leihen? 

MfG


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

SCHE*** MS das mit firefox haben die wieder extra gemacht LOL


----------



## msix38 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ein Perfekter DL..innerhalb von einer viertel Std. die 64x runter.


----------



## FloxX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

64 Bit abgekackt... lade ma mit Internet Explorer wa^^


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jungs, hört mal auf zu saugen... Da geht ja fast nix mehr beim Computerbase Download 

BTW: mich würde echt mal interessieren, wieviel Petabyte Datenmüll schon heruntergeladen wurde aufgrund der ganzen Abbrüche...


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



spartanicus schrieb:


> es scheint so als ob microsoft alles in den griff bekommen hat
> 
> ich lade direkt bei denen runter und bin grad 500 mb und das gleich im 1. versuch
> aber mit dem internet explorer mit dem firefox funktioniert das ganze irgendwie nicht



Na das wär' ja mal echt der Hammer... Saug grad parallel (einmal mit IE von Microsoft) und einmal mit Firefox von dem hier:

Windows 7 Beta - Rapidshare Download

Also von Happyzone scheint wunderbar zu funktionieren, hab "schon" 2,3 GB geladen...

MfG Korse


----------



## FloxX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ohja^^ bestimmt eine PB ^^


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Fals ihrs net gemerkt hat der download ist jetzt ofiziell audf der ms page drausen mit downloadmanager von ms! Geh auch viel schneller


----------



## KFP (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

habe grade nen 2 64bit kay bekommen will ihn winer haben


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KFP schrieb:


> habe grade nen 2 64bit kay bekommen will ihn winer haben



ja ich


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

*ES GIBT JETZ KEYS FÜR ALLE GEHT AUF microsoft.com/windows7 dann auf download windows 7
HATTE MEINEN NACH 3MINUTEN LOS holt euch auch einen!*


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jo und downloaden geht auch endlich über die key page hab innerhalb von 5 min scho 30% unten!


----------



## sYntaX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Danke, klappt wunderbar. Habe nun auch einen Key


----------



## Burner_Red (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Haha, habe drei verschiedene Keys, bevor ich merkte, dass der scheiß ff net mag 

Nun lade ich mit ner 6000 verbindung über den download manger von ie  yuhuuu


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei mir ging alles mit FF!


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Großes Problem, wie kann ich Win7 dazu überreden das ich ins Internet komme???


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Equitas schrieb:


> Großes Problem, wie kann ich Win7 dazu überreden das ich ins Internet komme???



Das Problem habe ich auch


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

WIE GEIL es geht auf der microsoft seite aber nur per IE


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

das ist halt die beta!


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Inet geht normal perfekt. Kumpel von mir hat es auch instelled bei dem geht alles wunderbar mit inet!


----------



## hills (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Fals ihrs net gemerkt hat der download ist jetzt ofiziell audf der ms page drausen mit downloadmanager von ms! Geh auch viel schneller


jo gehjt super


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

geil, ich lads von der microsoft seite und über rapidshare gleichzeitig^^
bei microsoft mit 200Kb/s und bei rapidshare mit 25Kb/s


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Beim Gerätemanager ist unter Ethernet Controller ein Gelbes Warndreieck. Was soll ich tun.
.


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



spartanicus schrieb:


> es scheint so als ob microsoft alles in den griff bekommen hat
> 
> ich lade direkt bei denen runter und bin grad 500 mb und das gleich im 1. versuch
> aber mit dem internet explorer mit dem firefox funktioniert das ganze irgendwie nicht



Na das wär' ja mal echt der Hammer... Saug grad parallel (einmal mit IE von Microsoft) und einmal mit Firefox von dem hier:

Windows 7 Beta - Rapidshare Download

Also von Happyzone scheint wunderbar zu funktionieren, hab "schon" 2,3 GB geladen...

MfG Korse

PS: Hab grad das noch einmal ausprobiert. Die Keyvergabe und der download funktionieren jetzt wunderbar über die offizielle Windows7 Seite (so wies sein soll^^) ABER der Key, den ich über den offiziellen Weg bekommen habe, ist einer von diesen berühmten 5 Keys für alle


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Über die ms page hab ich imo full speed! Schon 70% unten! Echt genial!


----------



## chiller93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hab 2.5 aber der Name irritiert mich Ultimate64.iso.

Aber immerhin 180kb/sek.


----------



## Jami (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Kann seit eben laden! Es ist endgeil!!! Der COmputerbase download brach immer ab  Aber jetzt gehts Hab auch endlich einen KEy!


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Braucht jemand noch ein Beta Key für 64Bit?
Hab grade noch einen bekommen 

Einfach per PM melden 

Gruß


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Player007 schrieb:


> Braucht jemand noch ein Beta Key für 64Bit?
> Hab grade noch einen bekommen
> 
> Einfach per PM melden
> ...


Ist es einer der berühmten 5 veröffentlichten?? 

(einer von denen hier: ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Warten auf die Beta, der Thread...)

meiner war einer davon^^


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Naja, jetzt bin ich schon optimistisch, dass der Download über Microsoft auch vollständig funktioniert!


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab jetzt schon 8 32bit keys^^ die 5 veröffentlichten, 2 von der M$ Seite und einer aus den weiten von google


----------



## Player007 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Ist es einer der berühmten 5 veröffentlichten??
> 
> (einer von denen hier: ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Warten auf die Beta, der Thread...)
> 
> meiner war einer davon^^



Stimmt ist einer davon 
Ich persönlich habe aber noch einen "seltenen" von der MS Page ^^

Gruß


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab 7 64 Bit keys muss das lol sein


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Equitas schrieb:


> Beim Gerätemanager ist unter Ethernet Controller ein Gelbes Warndreieck. Was soll ich tun.
> .


Muss einstellungen vom TCPIP protokoll umstellen
Ip adresse : Die von deinem Router
danach 255.255.255.0
dann 192.168.1.1


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also die treiber von vista funktionieren prima...  ein spiel (GRID) hab ich ausprobiert unter vista waren durchschnittlich 53,9 FPS unter seven waren es sogar 70,9 FPS


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So nun hab ich 32 Bit fertig geladen nun noch 64 BIt. Oh man bin voll gespannt bis ich es iendlich installed hab.


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> Muss einstellungen vom TCPIP protokoll umstellen
> Ip adresse : Die von deinem Router
> danach 255.255.255.0
> dann 192.168.1.1




Ok ich probiere es mal.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@Snade Habe Win7 auch schon am laufen. Dazu ein kleiner Review: LINK


----------



## kmf (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Es sind immer noch Keys verfügbar und der Download rennt zur Zeit wie sau.


----------



## sYntaX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mal sehen wann die ersten Keys bei Ebay auftauchen und welcher noob diese dann kauft


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wer will einen 64 Bit key????


----------



## Leopard (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



sYntaX schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann die ersten Keys bei Ebay auftauchen und welcher noob diese dann kauft



Microsoft Windows 7 Beta Product Key 32 bit 64 bit bei eBay.de: Operating Systems (endet 17.01.09 10:09:17 MEZ)


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

niemand alle stehen bei CB xD


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So, endlich fertig eingerichtet. Der Ersteindruck von Windows 7 ist bei mir sehr gut, aber an ein Vista mit SP1 reicht es meiner Meinung nach _(noch) _nicht heran ...

Morgen gibt es dann einen Erfahrungsbericht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kmf (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> @Snade Habe Win7 auch schon am laufen. Dazu ein kleiner Review: LINK


Link geht bei mir ned.


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

jip bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

"Windows did not detect any Networking Hardware"
Verdammt des kann doch nicht sein.


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



kmf schrieb:


> Es sind immer noch Keys verfügbar und der Download rennt zur Zeit wie sau.



bei mir siehts so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wird auch gleich auf meinem USB-Stick gespeichert


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also ich muss sagen windows 7 ist jetz schon schneller als vista und die treiber für vista funktionieren auch prima


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ok ich bin jetz gleich am treiber installieren dann crysis ma gucken wie die performance ist


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ach mensch der download von der m$ seite bricht bei mir immernoch ab. hat jemand ne lösung?


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Win7 und Soundblaster X-Fi und ATI Radeon (Treiber, Software) gemacht? Gibts da Probleme?

MfG Korse


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> ok ich bin jetz gleich am treiber installieren dann crysis ma gucken wie die performance ist


 nehm die vistatreiber die spiele sind schneller werd gleich 3D mark 06 starten lassen


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Brauch dringend hilfe wegen dem Internet, Win7 sagt das keinen Netzwer Hardware vorhanden wäre.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Win7 und Soundblaster X-Fi und ATI Radeon (Treiber, Software) gemacht? Gibts da Probleme?
> 
> MfG Korse




ATI kArten sind kein Prob und bei Xfi hast halt kein 5.1 Sound mehr


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Win7 und Soundblaster X-Fi und ATI Radeon (Treiber, Software) gemacht? Gibts da Probleme?
> 
> MfG Korse



Ja, meine X-Fi Gamer konnte ich unter der 32-bit version installieren, aber nur im Kompatibilitätsmodus für Vista (also die Setup Datei im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen)

Im Gegensatz zu Vista war für meine 3870 schon ein brauchbarer Treiber vorinstalliert.


----------



## KoRsE (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> ATI kArten sind kein Prob und bei Xfi hast halt kein 5.1 Sound mehr



Also heißt das, die X-Fi Softwareinstallation und Treiber funktionieren bei der X-Fi und Seven nicht??

MfG


----------



## FloxX (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So starte nacher dl der 64 bit über microsoft/windows7

Aber ich bekomme nur die die immer in i-nem forum stehen -.-


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Equitas schrieb:


> Brauch dringend hilfe wegen dem Internet, Win7 sagt das keinen Netzwer Hardware vorhanden wäre.


 was für ne netzwerkkarte haste denn???


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Win7 und Soundblaster X-Fi


Die X-Fi Vista-Treiber lassen sich nicht installieren und somit hat man keinen Sound unter W7 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Die X-Fi Vista-Treiber lassen sich nicht installieren und somit hat man keinen Sound unter W7 ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Doch! Über kompatibilitätsmodus ist das gar kein Problem!

Man hat nur ken 5.1


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FM100 schrieb:


> was für ne netzwerkkarte haste denn???



Onboard beim P5Q. Der Treiber von der CD lässt sich nicht installieren, Betriebssystem wird nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So behoben. Für alle:

****Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

Für etwaige Diskussionen


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Doch! Über kompatibilitätsmodus ist das gar kein Problem!
> 
> Man hat nur ken 5.1


Werde ich gleich probieren ... 

Ich bräuchte ohnehin nur 2.1.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

mist asus cd geht nich auch nicht vista treiber da steht immer nicht kompatibel wenn ich den setup ausführe jemand ne idee
hab P5Q

EDIT1: also jetz hab ich erstmal die treiber von asus gezogen ma gucken


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hast du die 64bit Treiber? Bei mir geht bis jetzt alles prima.


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Equitas schrieb:


> Onboard beim P5Q. Der Treiber von der CD lässt sich nicht installieren, Betriebssystem wird nicht unterstützt.


ich geb dir gleich den link für den treiber... haste die 64 bit variante oder 32 bit??


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Versuche es mal hiermit: LINK


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FM100 schrieb:


> ich geb dir gleich den link für den treiber... haste die 64 bit variante oder 32 bit??



Die 64bit. Hoffentlich klappts dann.


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Equitas schrieb:


> Die 64bit. Hoffentlich klappts dann.


 ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support- also du klickst auf hauptplatine, dann darunter gehste auf sockel 775 und dann suchste P5Q. dann die vista 64 Bit nehmen, bei LAN den 2. treiber nehmen den downloaden und dann suchste im ordner setup.exe (nicht asussetup.exe)!!!! und schon sollte es installieren


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Gut werde ich probieren danke.


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also ich lad jetzt nochmal die deutsche 64bit version. allerdings jetzt mit flashget, aber der schafft irgendwie nur schlappe 30kb/s was eigentlich nen bissle wenig ist. hab ich chancen, das es über nach besser wird?


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cheater schrieb:


> also ich lad jetzt nochmal die deutsche 64bit version. allerdings jetzt mit flashget, aber der schafft irgendwie nur schlappe 30kb/s was eigentlich nen bissle wenig ist. hab ich chancen, das es über nach besser wird?


 nimmste den downloadmanager von MS da hab ich bei 6k 780 kb/s


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Vielleicht zum späteren Abend ja, aber wenn dann auch nur so um die 300 k/bits rum.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Es wird besser, wenn dues mit dem ie direkt vo nder dafür vorgesehenen page von ms lädst mit dem dowloadmanager von ms


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

achso das mit den 2,5 mio downloads kann nie stimmen denn ich hab schon 20!!!! keys


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FM100 schrieb:


> nimmste den downloadmanager von MS da hab ich bei 6k 780 kb/s



was is der download manager von ms? (benutz nicht gern ie und son zeug) und wo krieg ich den her?


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also 
1. ich hab die 32 bit version und die 64 bit version von meinem asus treiber probiert ging beides nich auch bei asus runterladen => der gleiche mist
weist jemand wo ich den normalen atheros(lan) treiber und den realtek (sound) treiber
herbekomme will endlich css und crysis auf win 7 spielen


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cheater schrieb:


> was is der download manager von ms? (benutz nicht gern ie und son zeug) und wo krieg ich den her?


 https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/dede/default.aspx da gehste dann auf download und dann kommt oben ne leiste (bei IE8) und lädst den herunter und dann startet der dir den DL glech auch von windows 7


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Den bekomsmt sobald auf die page zu windwos 7 gehst mit dem ie und damit anfangst zu loaden das is nämlich n plugin fürn ie


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also die X-Fi Treiber lassen sich auch im Kompatibilitätsmodus Vista nicht wirklich installieren. Die Installation beginnt zwar, wird aber nie fertig ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ach mensch man kann sich auch blöd anstellen. aber irgendwie hat der download bis jetzt immer abgebrochen. mal gucken ob ich es diesmal schaffe

btw habt ihr auch ne neue mail von ms erhalten?


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nimm doch einfach den Download von ComputerBase. Der hat bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also ich hab jetzt wunderbar beide versionen mit fullsüeed bei ms gezogen !


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FM100 schrieb:


> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support- also du klickst auf hauptplatine, dann darunter gehste auf sockel 775 und dann suchste P5Q. dann die vista 64 Bit nehmen, bei LAN den 2. treiber nehmen den downloaden und dann suchste im ordner setup.exe (nicht asussetup.exe)!!!! und schon sollte es installieren



Danke hat wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Kannst du mir bitte den Link geben?


----------



## horst--one (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach den Download von ComputerBase. Der hat bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Schade bei mir nich, bricht immer nach 20-30MB ab


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Du musst den zweiten Link für die englische Version nehmen. Die Deutsche will nicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

der dl manager des ie is ja einfach nur geil  hätte ich ms net zugetraut


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Equitas schrieb:


> Danke hat wunderbar funktioniert.



mist voll übersehn das mit dem setup sonst fällt mir das immer gleich auf werds gleich mal testen


----------



## Joker (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir ging der deutsche Link für die 64Bit Version wunderbar, hat etwas mehr als eine Stunde gedauert bin gerade die am Iso brennen.


----------



## adler93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hat jm. eine Key für die 64Bit Version hab jetzt die ISO von Computerbase aber keinen Key ?


----------



## aurionkratos (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Kannst dir ganz einfach auf der MS seite einen holen.


----------



## adler93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hast du den Direktlink ?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ne aber ne PN


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Schau in meinen Sammelthread


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ok ich kann machen was ich will aber windows 7 erkennt meine lan verbindung nich obwohl der treiber jetz drauf ist was soll ich machen?


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Neuinstallation und schauen was der Geräte-Manager sagt.


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bei mir klappts jetzt inzwischen.


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hmm neuinstalltion hab ich schon gemacht gerätemaneger was soll ich da gucken ich schua die ganze zeit auf mein dslmodem und die lan lampe leuchtet nicht nur bei xp eben

@equitas 
sag ma pls genau was du gemacht hast


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also ich habe den LAN Treiber von der CD installiert danach gings. Also der MB CD.


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

gut mach ich auch mal
hatte mir erst einen aus i-net geladen deswegen vieleicht..


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Was steht denn im Gerätemanager zum Thema?


----------



## Cheater (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ahh nein, warum wird mein download jetzt schon wieder so langsam?


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So, grad heimgekommen und nochmal getestet. Hab ohne einmal aktualisieren sofort meinen 64bit-Key bekommen. War sofort duch auf

Welcome to Windows 7 

Ich glaube es gibt doch noch einen Gott....


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Kann ich Xp eigentlich auf meiner Festplatte behalten und Windows 7 auf meiner externen Festplatte installieren?
Würde das gehen?


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

so komischer weise gings jetz mit dem treiber von der cD so lade gleich schnell fraps und co runter und poste dann alles im sammelthread

@Vea 
ja würde gehen deine externe platte ist ja sozusagen ne andere partition


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ok was genau muss ich nach der Installation jetzt beachten?
Von wegen LAN Treibern und so? Hab gehört da funktioniert was nicht.


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab auch noch ne Fage: kann ich auch mein XP behalten und seven auf einer anderen Partition(20Gb) auf der gleichen platte installieren?


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



computertod schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch ne Fage: kann ich auch mein XP behalten und seven auf einer anderen Partition(20Gb) auf der gleichen platte installieren?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

genau das ist der sinn einer partition


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Veazyma schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren.



dann sind wir schon mal zu zweit


----------



## phenom22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wisst ihr ob es jetzt ein Sprachpaket für die Englische Version gibt?


----------



## Veazyma (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Und wie kann ich dann beeinflussen, was dann am Anfang gebootet wird?
Einfach die Externe Festplatte ausschalten? (meine hat einen On/Off Schalter)


----------



## Dal604 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



computertod schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch ne Fage: kann ich auch mein XP behalten und seven auf einer anderen Partition(20Gb) auf der gleichen platte installieren?



ja das geht...
aber beachte das seven schonmal 16gb mindestens braucht!
muss sagen sowohl 64bit als auch 32bit sind richtig gut schon (für ne beta)
hab beide neben vista installiert und boot menü funzt wunderbar treibersupport is  richtig gut und progs und games laufen merklich schneller...z.b. far cry 2!!!!

MfG


----------



## Dal604 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Veazyma schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich dann beeinflussen, was dann am Anfang gebootet wird?
> Einfach die Externe Festplatte ausschalten? (meine hat einen On/Off Schalter)



du kannst im bios einstellen unter boot devices welche platte zuerst gebootet wird,eben nun usb drive oder deine normale platte
du hast wohln os auf deiner usb platte


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hab gerade gemerkt das man UAC anhaben muss das man die Gadgets nutzen kann. Ich will aber nicht ständig genervt werden. Gibts da keine andere Möglichkeit???
Also was man auch sagen muss es läuft echt schneller und besser als Vista mit dem SP 1.


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

das mit dem einstellen kommt automatisch wenn du 2 partitionen auf einer platte hast dann steht da
*Earlister version of Windows* (z.b. XP)
* Windows7*

dann kann man auswählen und mit enter bestätigen bei 2 festplatten ist das so wie mein vorredner gesagt hat würde es leiber alles auf eine machen mit 2 partitionen ist umständlicher immer die boot reihenfolge umzustellen 
das geht mit dem 
Partition Manager Demo 
musste schnell ma googlen

würde ne neu 30Gb partition machen bei mr braucht windows 7 10GB!!!


----------



## M4jestix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Brenn grad deutsche Version und muss dann mal Platte suchen auf der ichs installier. 

Kann jemand sagen wie es mit dem MP3-Bug aussieht? Wurde der jetzt in der Build behoben oder muss man das KB installieren??

MfG


----------



## Dal604 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ka obs da was gibt hab uac auch aus...
man muss auch bedenken dass das ne ultimate is und meine vista ultimate hat 700mb ram gefressen bei 60 prozessen. seven hat 32 prozesse bei 480mb ram


----------



## phenom22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also da gibt es ein Update wegen dem MP3-Bug.
Hier der Link: http://download.microsoft.com/downl...94F0-A54D0196EBDE/Windows6.1-KB961367-x64.msu

und: http://download.microsoft.com/downl...8BEE-1AF6D80047EE/Windows6.1-KB961367-x86.msu


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also ich habe das Update eingespielt vorsichtshalber.


----------



## Dal604 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

achja glaubs zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr weil ms mit keys ja zurzeit um sich wirft 
aber falls doch noch jemand 32 bzw 64 bit key brauch fragt mich einfach
gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Witzige Sache das ...

Da fahr ich mit meinem Auto in meine Zweitwohnung
Es ist 22:00 und im Radio kommen Nachrichten
Neben Gaza, Finanzkrise usw. melden die, dass *MS wegen Überlastung den Download von Win_7 ausschalten mussten*


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ComputerBase - Windows 7 Beta endlich verfügbar

Vergesst es, wenn das jemand bereits gepostet hat. Lade gerade @max 668KB


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

schon seit ca 8h gibs den hier^^ aber trozdem gut für die neuen


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> schon seit ca 8h gibs den hier^^ aber trozdem gut für die neuen



Alles klar...gut, dass ich das mit dem vergessen geschrieben habe 

In diesem Thread wird ein mords-Tempo vorgelegt.


----------



## KFP (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

kann es sein es es keine schnellstart leiste mehr gibt und wen doch wie kann ich die einstellen?

Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher braucht bei euch 7


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Treibern aus? Kann man auch Vista Treiber nutzen?


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Jo Vista Treiber gehen. 

Schreibe grade auch mit der Deutschen 64 Bit version 

Ist echt geil!


----------



## Roman (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



push@max schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Treibern aus? Kann man auch Vista Treiber nutzen?


 
Großteils ja.


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Die meisten Vista Treiber werden genommen. Beim Nvidia Treiber stand sogar Windows 7 Grafiktreiber dabei^^


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Jo Vista Treiber gehen.
> 
> Schreibe grade auch mit der Deutschen 64 Bit version
> 
> Ist echt geil!



Nice! 

Ich will nämlich Vista auf meinem Notebook deinstallieren und Seven aufsetzen. Von HP dann alle Treiber ziehen (Vista) und hoffen, dass Seven sie annimmt.

Dann will ich noch die 64Bit für meinen PC laden...


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ehm das mit dem ziehen ist so ne sache bei mir wahr es so das der lan treiber den ich von asus gezogen hab nicht ging aber die treiber cd schon!

Lade gerdae crysis sp demo dürfte erstmal reichen hab gerade cd's nichts zur hand

den bericht und bench gibs im sammelthread in ca 20min

fehlt nur noch DX 11


----------



## kschleif (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wer Noch eine Kay für die 64Bit Version Braucht

Hier Bitte:

482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M und

7XRCQ-RPY28-YY9P8-R6HD8-84GH3 und

RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH

sollte genügen.

Viel Spass mit Windows 7


----------



## pixelflair (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mutig deine Keys hier reinzusetzen ;D


Bei mir läufts auch einwandfrei.. rennt echt gut, hätte ich nich gedacht, keine Programmabstürze, CS:S läuft sogar etwas besser als mit Vista..

lediglich an die neue Taskleiste muss man sich gewöhnen^^

pS. kaum sagt man etwas stürtzt miranda ab =D


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

css läuft schätze ich mal über all sogar auf linux geht das unter umständen und wahrscheinlich noch auf WIN 10 xD

so werde jetz crysis teste bis gleich


----------



## roadgecko (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> 120 Tage hab ich irgendwo gelesen



Lade in diesem moment die 64-bit Beta mit ca. 500 kb/s runter.
Hab auch noch 3 Keys 

Könnt ihr mir ein gutes programm zum erstellen einer neuen Partition unter Windows XP emphelen ? 

danke...


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Die Keys raus , sonst droht Verwarnung!


----------



## leboga (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mein Download startet nicht, wenn ich auf den Button klicke


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Die Keys raus , sonst droht Verwarnung!



Die Keys sind mittlerweile public.

ComputerBase - Windows 7 Beta endlich verfügbar

Sind unten angegeben.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Frage an euch: Welche Firewall kann ich den am besten verwenden? Weil Windows firewall is n scheiss weil ich will ne firewall die mich bei jeden Programm fragt, was es machen soll und net wie die win firewall es macht. An die Vista Nutzer: Welche Firewall könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



leboga schrieb:


> Mein Download startet nicht, wenn ich auf den Button klicke



Du musst den IE nutzen


----------



## lordxeen (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Oh mann MS, was ich gerade ein Gezänk mit IE8 Beta hatte bis der endlcih geladen hatte. Ja ich weiß, dass der IE 8 nichts gefährliches lädt, aber doch bitte mal die eigene Software davon ausnehmen. 
P.S. Mit IE 8 und Vista braucht man Admin-Rechte


----------



## leboga (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



push@max schrieb:


> Du musst den IE nutzen



Thx


----------



## CeresPK (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

achso für alle die es noch nicht wissen für die verschiedenen Versionen gibt es insgesammt nur 5 Keys.
habe jetzt nicht gesehen ob es schon jemand geschrieben hatt aber jetzt nochmal für alle eben xD


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Weis man schon wieviele mal Win7 schon runtergeladen wurde?


----------



## kschleif (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Warum Sollte ich Die keys denn Rausnehmen von den Keys wurde noch keiner benutzt


----------



## Nobsen (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wenn die Keys public sind, macht das dann keine probleme bei der verwendung.
ich selbst hab mein key von der ms seite bekommen, was ne ewigkeit gedauert hat, und nun muss ich sehen das mein key einer derjenigen ist der public ist

macht das keine probleme?
edit: ich glaube  Cerespk91  hat es beantwortet.  aber wenn es für jede version nur fünf keys gibt, warum dann die ankündigung von 2.5 mio keys?


----------



## roadgecko (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Nobsen schrieb:


> Wenn die Keys public sind, macht das dann keine probleme bei der verwendung.
> ich selbst hab mein key von der ms seite bekommen, was ne ewigkeit gedauert hat, und nun muss ich sehen das mein key einer derjenigen ist der public ist
> 
> macht das keine probleme?



Normalerweise kann jeder Key nur EINMAL verwendet werden und wir online abgefragt etc. Bei der Beta ist/muss es so eingestellt sein das man nur einen der richtigen 5 bzw. 10 key eigneben muss und sonst wieter keine probleme hat.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@push@Max Trotzdem duerfen sie nicht gepostet werden.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So ist es aber nicht! Man muss online aktivieren und ich hab auch zum glück n key der noch nirgents im inet aufgetaucht ist


----------



## Dal604 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

nö die public keys machen keine probs hab sowohl die 64bit als auch die 32 mit denen laufen...(hab ich auch vorhin erst gemerkt...davor hab ich mich noch wie ein schneekönig gefreut) 
also alles ok


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

man man man, was macht MS da für nen aufstand mit den beta keys, wenns eh nur 5 verschiedene gibt und es scheinbar auch keine download Begrenzung gibt o.O


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Overlocked schrieb:


> @push@Max Trotzdem duerfen sie nicht gepostet werden.



okay.

BTT:

Wahrscheinlich hat MS den Plan mit den 2,5Millionen aufgegeben...bei dem Ansturm würde es nur wieder negative Kritik deswegen geben.


----------



## roadgecko (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> So ist es aber nicht! Man muss online aktivieren und ich hab auch zum glück n key der noch nirgents im inet aufgetaucht ist



Ändert nichts an der tatsache das ein key unendlich oft benutzt werden kann. Also es keine key "Begrenzung" wie bei normalen windows verisonen gibt.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hat jemand ne empfehlung für Firewall? Weil will net die Standart verwenden. Vielleicht hat ja n vista nutzer ne empfehlung für mich egal ob Gratis oder kostenpflichtig.


----------



## KFP (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Was fürn leistungsindex habt ihr?


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

so hab jetz die deutsche version von windows 7 drauf


----------



## Dal604 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@pokerface
zone alarm!
geht aber nur auf 32bit vista


----------



## roadgecko (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FM100 schrieb:


> so hab jetz die deutsche version von windows 7 drauf



Womit/Wie habt ihr neue Partitionen erstellt ?


----------



## Pokerface1990 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Genau des is mien Prob unter 7 weil ich 64bit hab^^


----------



## aurionkratos (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich denke mal, dass die gestrigen Keys noch keine public waren. Um aber die Server zu entlasten wurden warscheinlich jetzt public keys verwendet und warscheinlich darauf vertraut, dass die communitiy dies bemerkt und dardurch die Server entlastet.

Die 2,5 mio sollten damit auch fallen.


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Womit/Wie habt ihr neue Partitionen erstellt ?



Ich habe das letzte mal den Acronis Disk Director genutzt...ging ohne Probleme.

Partition-Magic sollten auch funzen.


----------



## Eiche (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

betakey server deutschland online  den rest könnt ihr euch denken es gibt  noch keys


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Womit/Wie habt ihr neue Partitionen erstellt ?


gehste in vista auf partitionen kleiner machn (etwa 30GB sollten es schon sein) und dann startest du neu um windows auf den freien speicherplatz zu packen


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wie lange ist die Version jetzt lauffähig? 1.8.09 ?


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Womit/Wie habt ihr neue Partitionen erstellt ?



Partition Manager Demo

hat 15min gedauert bin zu frieden


----------



## leboga (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich glaub das wird ein neuer Rekord-Thread^^ Über 1.000 Antworten nach einem tag und fast 30.000 Hits


----------



## der_flamur (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ein tipp zu treibern: nehmt die vistaversionen die sollten funktionieren


----------



## klefreak (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> achso für alle die es noch nicht wissen für die verschiedenen Versionen gibt es insgesammt nur 5 Keys.
> habe jetzt nicht gesehen ob es schon jemand geschrieben hatt aber jetzt nochmal für alle eben xD




da hätten wir uns nicht so stressen müssen 

aber irgendwie muss MS ja einen Hype erzeugen 

viel Spass mit Win7  @ all


lg Klemens


----------



## CeresPK (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne kleine 80GB HDD für Seven


----------



## Nunuhainz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hat sonst noch jemand das Problem mit XviD Filmen unter der 7 Beta?
Es scheint als ob die Beta schon einen Codec mitbringt, bei einigen Filmen hängt das Bild jedoch stark und die CPU-Auslastung liegt bei ca. 25% (Q9550). Hab schon das Vista Codec Pack und einen XviD Codec nachinstalliert hat aber nicht geholfen!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



push@max schrieb:


> Wie lange ist die Version jetzt lauffähig? 1.8.09 ?




ja, genau. evtl gibts danach ne 2 beta die noch weiter geht, aber die aktuelle geht nur bis zum 1. august


----------



## potzblitz (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ja, genau. evtl gibts danach ne 2 beta die noch weiter geht, aber die aktuelle geht nur bis zum 1. august



Oder die Voll bzw. Update- Version! Stand alles im Kleingedrucktem  Hab auch mal die letzten Tage gelesen das es evt. dieses Jahr kommt, die Finale-Version!


----------



## kschleif (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Als Firewall würde ich Avast nehmen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ja, genau. evtl gibts danach ne 2 beta die noch weiter geht, aber die aktuelle geht nur bis zum 1. august



Hey, vielleicht gibt es dann noch so einen Verlängerungs-Move, wie bei Vista damals


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mal schaun. Ich hoffe aber nur, dass es nicht so wie Vista noch verschoben wird.


----------



## Freestyler808 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wo bekommt man ein key her?


----------



## kschleif (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man ein key her?




auf Seite 99 z.b.


----------



## Dal604 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ComputerBase - Windows 7 Beta endlich verfügbar


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

crysis auf win7 ist geil probiere jetz gerade ne tv-usb karte zu installieren die auf xp schon hartnäckig wahr ma gucken ob win7 das hin kriegt


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wenn sie auf Vista nicht lief, wirds bei Win7 warscheinlich auch nicht laufen


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

auf vista lief das programm  aber^^


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

alles funktioniert prima... von GTA4 bis nero 9 alles ohne einen einzige fehlermeldung!!!


----------



## push@max (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

gut, dass es heute Flatrates gibt...hab für den Download von Windows Seven schon mehrere GB verballert (mit den gescheiterten Downloads von vorgestern und gestern).


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nicht nur du.


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ok jetz probier ich den treiber zu installieren mal gucken wetten werden noch angenommen xD

EDIT1: na toll "can not suppord the card driver pls check your hardwareinstallation"
-_-


----------



## push@max (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Snade schrieb:


> ok jetz probier ich den treiber zu installieren mal gucken wetten werden noch angenommen xD
> 
> EDIT1: na toll "can not suppord the card driver pls check your hardwareinstallation"
> -_-



Ist es den ein Vista Treiber? Oder nur XP?


----------



## JAG-7 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

naja Key habe ich, aber leider ist der Download eingestellt worden.


----------



## roadgecko (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



JAG-7 schrieb:


> naja Key habe ich, aber leider ist der Download eingestellt worden.



Meiner lädt noch runter. bin bei 85 %, hoffentlich stoppt der nicht gleich.

Läuft der "Schwanzmark (3D Mark) Vanatge" eigentlich unter Seven ?


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

kann ich gleich testen übrigens hab ich 2 bugs gefunden
Ccleaner regestry reingung läuft nich richtig 10x mal hinter einander findet er die gleichen fehler!
CCC -Ati controlcenter nach einem neustart konnte ich keine skins mir eintragen jetz ist der normale windows 2000 skin drauf


----------



## Dal604 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

glaub nicht das die den eingestellt ham
haste denn den ie7 genommen und nicht den firefox?
mit dem ff3 gings bei mir nämlich nicht nur mit ie7
und dann natürlich hier
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/dede/default.aspx


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich weiß von Fre@k das Skype auch nicht richtig laufen soll.
keine anmeldung möglich
ich hoffe mal stark das Rocketdock läuft aber ich denke schon


----------



## KFP (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

noch ein bug muss bei jedem neustart meine G11 treiber wieder neu installieren


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hmm ok da "fast" niemand den sammelthread list werd ich hier auch mal ein paar bilder posten nur im anhang denn hier will ja niemand scrollen

besonders cool ist das letzte und vorletzte da hat paint ne coole neue funktion


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

boa mit deiner Auflösund sieht die Taskleiste mal richtig eckelig groß aus
bei mir dauerts noch 15 Minuten xD dann habe ich erstmal den DL


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ok also 3D mark ventage funtz hier meine ergebnisse
ORB - World of Performance
17895 punkte

edit1: nacht ich geh jetz pennen und träume von der geilheit von win7


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich schmeiße jetzt die Installation an :B


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

xD dann noch viel glück


----------



## Wolf2660 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hi Leutz,

Download geht wie sau, MS hat aufgestockt, sowohl Key als auch Download. Funtzt als wäre nie was passiert. Die haben sogar einen extra Downloadmanager.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich stehe gerade vor dem Problem die ISO auf ne DVD zu bringen.
brauch ich dafür nen extra Programm?


----------



## kschleif (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wenn du kein Nero hast würde ich das Programm CD Burner XP nehem geht auch für Vista

CDBurnerXP - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

danke schön so was habe ich gesucht den das Nero Start was mal bei meinem XP-rechner dabei war geht nicht unter Vista xD


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@Cerespk91

Einfach in Ordner entpacken und setup ausführen! Klappt wunderbar hab ich auch gemacht Thx @boss3d


----------



## Wolf2660 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wollt ihr nicht einen neuen Fred aufmachan mit dem Thema "Wie mit Win 7 umgehen" ?


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> @Cerespk91
> 
> Einfach in Ordner entpacken und setup ausführen! Klappt wunderbar hab ich auch gemacht Thx @boss3d


jetzt brenne ich die DVD schon xD
aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp


----------



## kschleif (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Dann viel Erfolg und auch bei der Installation






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolf2660 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Man(n) kann alles laden ob 32/64, Ms Seiten gehen wie sie solten, ein Traum. 

Was ist eigentlich mit den 2,5Mio?

Ich denk ist ein Gag von MS.


----------



## roadgecko (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Mit Windows 7 kann man gut nen  "gratis" Betriebssystem abgreifen 
Bin momentan voll zufrieden, bin dabei alles zu installieren. Bloß ein paar Dinge sind nich auf englisch.


----------



## Wolf2660 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Bloß ein paar Dinge sind nich auf englisch.


Wie, was


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Cool noch nen Key bekommen oder ist das jetzt normal?


----------



## roadgecko (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Wie, was



Ich meine natürlich, ein paar dinge sind nicht auf deutsch. 



> Show the desktop
> cascade windows



Ist halt ne beta


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Klick mal auf aktualisieren wenn du den Key angezeigt bekommst da hast du dann den 3. Von 5 keys


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Klick mal auf aktualisieren wenn du den Key angezeigt bekommst da hast du dann den 3. Von 5 keys



Hä wie jetzt?


----------



## Wolf2660 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Server sind ONLINE,es geht alles. Als wäre nie was gewesen


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hab jetzt nen Key mal sehen wann ich zum installieren komme.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Es gibt imo nur 5 verschiedene Keys die immer abwechselnd angezeigt werden bei allen!

hab zum Glück letzte Nacht noch einen bekommen den keon anderer hat


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Es gibt imo nur 5 verschiedene Keys die immer abwechselnd angezeigt werden bei allen!
> 
> hab zum Glück letzte Nacht noch einen bekommen den keon anderer hat



Achso. Solange er geht ist mir das egal


----------



## Wolf2660 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Die Keys sind IMO voll fürn Popo, weil alle haben mehr oder weniger die gleichen. Es gibt glaub ich net mehr als 20 Stück. Alles nur ein GAG (Witz) von MS. Wie auch die 2.5Mio. . Die können dann sagen "Unser Produckt is so Gut". Deswegen waren die Server Down, alles absicht von MS.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Pokerface1990 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Naja kann schon sein aber zum glück hab ich hier 2 Leigen, die noch auf keiner inet seite stehen


----------



## Wolf2660 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Naja kann schon sein aber zum glück hab ich hie*r 2 Leigen, *die noch auf keiner inet seite stehen



Bitte was hast du?


----------



## Pokerface1990 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Sorry hab scho n bissl was getrunken  

Ich hab hier 2 Keys liegen, die sonst nirgents im Internet sind.


----------



## Wolf2660 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Sorry hab scho n bissl was getrunken
> 
> Ich hab hier 2 Keys liegen, die sonst nirgen*t*s im Internet sind.



Sei Froh, ich gaube es gibt nur 20 oder auch 100 verschiedene. Alles nur Verarsche von MS. Mit Abschaltung und so. Nach dem Motto "unser Produkt is so gut das will jeder haben".

Ich Glaub MS nichts mehr seit 12 Jahren.

@Poker..


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So gleich wird platte platt gemacht... Muss ich denn noch den MP3 Patch drüber schmeißen oder ist der dabei?? help pls^^


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FloxX schrieb:


> Muss ich denn noch den MP3 Patch drüber schmeißen oder ist der dabei?? help pls^^


Solltest schon das Update KB961367 installieren wenn du unter Win7 MP3s abspielen möchtest.
Andernfalls könnte es passieren das deine MP3s danach defekt sind.


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also an meinem Windows sind keine Bugs gewesen, auch die MP3s konnte ich auch ohne den Patch abspielen (sind auch nicht defekt). Windows Vista ist jetzt erstmal weg und ich bin froh, das ich 7 hab, weil es ist einfach schneller, besser und einfacher zu bedienen (naja das Deutsch-Englisch Gemixe). Ach ja Spiele unter 7 funktionieren besser und auch schneller als bei Vista.


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wer hat bitte als erster den Blödsinn rumerzählt, dass sich sämtliche Vista-Treiber unter Windows 7 problemlos installieren lassen würden? 

Genaugenommen lassen sich vielleicht 25 % aller Vista-Treiber installieren. Bei fast allen Treibern muss man erstmal die exe im Kompatibilitätsmodus starten und selbst dann kommt es noch sehr oft vor, dass die Installation beginnt, aber sich irgendwann aufhängt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wer hat bitte als erster den Blödsinn rumerzählt, dass sich sämtliche Vista-Treiber unter Windows 7 problemlos installieren lassen würden?
> 
> Genaugenommen lassen sich vielleicht 25 % aller Vista-Treiber installieren. Bei fast allen Treibern muss man erstmal die exe im Kompatibilitätsmodus starten und selbst dann kommt es noch sehr oft vor, dass die Installation beginnt, aber sich irgendwann aufhängt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 hmmmm...  komisch das ich alle treiber ohne probleme installieren konnte...
hab ich vielleicht irgendwas anderes als bei euch gemacht??


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Was habt ihr bloß alle für Hardware? Bei mir zicken fast alle Vista-Treiber herum ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dudalus (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hallo

mal ne frage:
ich bekomme keine mail-warum???
kann aber windows seven downloaden mit key (bin bei 62%)

mfG Dud


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bloß alle für Hardware? Bei mir zicken fast alle Vista-Treiber herum ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 Also ich besitz eine Palit GF9800 GT (181.20 whql), ASUS M2N-SLI, AMD Athlon x2 4800+, Sound onboard, ein Lenkrad (ging sogar mit XP Treibern)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bloß alle für Hardware? Bei mir zicken fast alle Vista-Treiber herum ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




funktionieren die vista treiber denn nicht? die sollen doch angeblich gehen...


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> funktionieren die vista treiber denn nicht? die sollen doch angeblich gehen...


Wenn 25 % aller Vista-Treiber unter W7 funktionieren, hast du schon Glück und das ist die traurige Wahrheit. Fast alle Treiber müssen im Kompatibilitätsmodus Vista gestartet werden, damit die Installation überhaupt beginnt und selbst dann kannst du noch nicht sicher sein, dass sie auch erfolgreich abgeschlossen wird.

Bei mir lassen sich auch nicht alle Tools/Programme installieren, die unter Vista problemlos laufen. Z.B. lässt sich zwar QuickTime installieren, aber sobald die Installation von i-Tunes beginnen würde, hängt sich der Installationsmanager auf ...

Auch die Chipsatztreiber für mein Board installieren schon seit einer Stunde. Ich glaube, ich kann die Installation bald abbrechen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jim-Bob (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hey zusammen!

Hab grad das ganze Ausfüllkram abgeschlossen und mir wird der Key angezeigt + Download-Button. Nur wenn ich draufklicke, wird kurzzeitig was geladen und das wars, also es startet kein Download  War das bei euch auch so? Wollte jetzt nich alle 109Seiten lesen, sorry, falls die Frage schonma aufkam!


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Lade es einfach hier herunter ...

Die Downloads sollten funktionieren.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jim-Bob (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Alles kla, danke für die schnelle Antwort! Werds gleich versuchen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn 25 % aller Vista-Treiber unter W7 funktionieren, hast du schon Glück und das ist die traurige Wahrheit. Fast alle Treiber müssen im Kompatibilitätsmodus Vista gestartet werden, damit die Installation überhaupt beginnt und selbst dann kannst du noch nicht sicher sein, dass sie auch erfolgreich abgeschlossen wird.
> 
> Bei mir lassen sich auch nicht alle Tools/Programme installieren, die unter Vista problemlos laufen. Z.B. lässt sich zwar QuickTime installieren, aber sobald die Installation von i-Tunes beginnen würde, hängt sich der Installationsmanager auf ...
> 
> ...




ok, dann darf ich mich ja am montag auf was freuen, vorher komm ich leider nicht zum testen...


----------



## Sharkoon (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

hey
ich hab win 7 installt
mit allen treibern und so

aber wenn ich auf die seite schueler.cc gehe sehe ich mit ie8 und firefox keine bilder? also gar keine 

auf anderen websites geht alles wunderbar

kann mir jmd helfen pls?

mfg sharkoon


----------



## fehe.dr (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

also ich muss schon sagen ... lad die beta grad mit 1mb/s ... ni schlecht ...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wie install ich die bei XP zeigts mir an dass die setup.exe keine gültige Win32 anwendung ist!!!
Booten lässt sich di DVD auch nicht!

Hilfe!!!

Momentan hab ich ein32bit XP drauf ligts daran???


----------



## leboga (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Jim-Bob schrieb:


> Hey zusammen!
> 
> Hab grad das ganze Ausfüllkram abgeschlossen und mir wird der Key angezeigt + Download-Button. Nur wenn ich draufklicke, wird kurzzeitig was geladen und das wars, also es startet kein Download  War das bei euch auch so? Wollte jetzt nich alle 109Seiten lesen, sorry, falls die Frage schonma aufkam!



Mir hat auch der Tipp geholfen den IE zu nutzen


----------



## Anit3res (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hab bereits windows 7 64 bit. Und es ist einfach super!


----------



## Jim-Bob (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Lade es einfach hier herunter ...
> 
> Die Downloads sollten funktionieren.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Hmmm gleiches Problem Kommt keine Downloadinformation oder Downloadfenster was mir anzeigt, dass der Download startet...

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/96j0-l-jpg.html

wenn ich halt dort auf JETZT HERUNTERLADEN klicke, wird halt der Vista-Mauszeiger zu dem "Warten-Kreis" und dannn passiert wieder nix. Auch wenn ich mehrmals klicke passiert nix.

Hat wer ne AHnung worans liegen kann?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Es gibt bereits einen Sammelthread. Probleme, Fragen, Anregungen und vor allem Ersteindrücke hier rein:

-KLICK-


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Jim-Bob schrieb:


> Hmmm gleiches Problem Kommt keine Downloadinformation oder Downloadfenster was mir anzeigt, dass der Download startet...
> 
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/96j0-l-jpg.html
> 
> ...


Du muss tnicht mit Firefox bei Ms laden sondern mit Internet Explorer soonst geht das nicht.....war bei mir auch so


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

vielleicht wieder server is too busy???


----------



## Roman (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn 25 % aller Vista-Treiber unter W7 funktionieren, hast du schon Glück und das ist die traurige Wahrheit. Fast alle Treiber müssen im Kompatibilitätsmodus Vista gestartet werden, damit die Installation überhaupt beginnt und selbst dann kannst du noch nicht sicher sein, dass sie auch erfolgreich abgeschlossen wird.
> 
> Bei mir lassen sich auch nicht alle Tools/Programme installieren, die unter Vista problemlos laufen. Z.B. lässt sich zwar QuickTime installieren, aber sobald die Installation von i-Tunes beginnen würde, hängt sich der Installationsmanager auf ...
> 
> ...


 
Komisch, denn ich habe unter Win7, 64-Bit:

- Sound einer Creative X-Fi Gamer
- WLAN über einen USB-Stick von ebay
- Ausdrucke über einen Canon Pixma iP5200
- eine externe Festplatte über eSata
- DVB-S mit einer Cinergy S2 HD
- ein perfektes FullHD Bild mit einer AMD 3870

Kurz gesagt: Nichts, das nicht geht


----------



## hafi020493 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Für alle die Win 7 etwas schneller laden wollen die könnens ja via Torrent probieren 

Hab noch eine frage warum is die x86 Version von Win 7 bei Chip 580MB groß und die via Torrent 2,4GB???


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Weil das von Chip warscheinlich garnicht die Beta ist...
2,4Gb=32Bit
3,2Gb=64Bit


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So ein mist -.- Gerade wo ich fertig gedownloadet hatte und ich installen wollt kackt meine festplatte ab > install also net möglich... arbeite daran^^

Das mit XP keine win 32 zulässige bla hat mein bruder auch....
gibs da ne lösung?


----------



## gdfan (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Gibt es irgentwo einen Highspeed download. Von de M$ Siet dauert das noch 12 h trotz dsl 20000


----------



## hafi020493 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Weil das von Chip warscheinlich garnicht die Beta ist...
> 2,4Gb=32Bit
> 3,2Gb=64Bit


OK thx dann is das eh keine "This is not a Virus.exe"



gdfan schrieb:


> Gibt es irgentwo einen Highspeed download. Von de M$ Siet dauert das noch 12 h trotz dsl 20000



Wie ich oben schon sagte: Torrent da ists ziemlich flink


----------



## gorn (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hab Fullspeed@DSL16k: -linkentfernt-

edit: ok hatte, bricht grade massiv ein. hoffentlich fängt der sich wieder, hab schon n ganzes stück...


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

so jetz hab ich mal NFS Undercover raufgemacht mal sehn ob es auch ruckelt wie unter vista...


----------



## Felio (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



FM100 schrieb:


> so jetz hab ich mal NFS Undercover raufgemacht mal sehn ob es auch ruckelt wie unter vista...


Liegt das dann nicht vll eher an deinem System? Weil unter Vista ruckelt bei mir nix


----------



## slash777 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wie schauts mit dem Treiber Support aus ? Geht da alles ?


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Felio schrieb:


> Liegt das dann nicht vll eher an deinem System? Weil unter Vista ruckelt bei mir nix


 unter XP lief es ruckelfrei, unter Vísta net


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Und zu den Treibern: bei mir gingen alle, ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus - bis auf einer. Der hat einen fest eingebauten Windows-Versions check. Prizipiell würde der laufen, aber solch (sinnlose) checks machen mich wahnsinnig ;(


----------



## gdfan (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich weiß ne möglichkeit wie mkan legal an einen Key ran kommt. Wenn bedarf Pn an mich


----------



## molar (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn 25 % aller Vista-Treiber unter W7 funktionieren, hast du schon Glück und das ist die traurige Wahrheit. Fast alle Treiber müssen im Kompatibilitätsmodus Vista gestartet werden, damit die Installation überhaupt beginnt und selbst dann kannst du noch nicht sicher sein, dass sie auch erfolgreich abgeschlossen wird.
> 
> Bei mir lassen sich auch nicht alle Tools/Programme installieren, die unter Vista problemlos laufen. Z.B. lässt sich zwar QuickTime installieren, aber sobald die Installation von i-Tunes beginnen würde, hängt sich der Installationsmanager auf ...
> 
> ...



tja so macht jeder andere erfahrungen... bei mir laufen gleich alle treiber ohne probleme 
bei mir macht nur gdata so wirklich probleme.. aber das hatte ich bei der vista beta auch schon. ansonsten ist das schon ganz gut wie es läuft



gdfan schrieb:


> Ich weiß ne möglichkeit wie mkan legal an einen Key ran kommt. Wenn bedarf Pn an mich


ist doch kein problem ein key zu bekommen... schließlich ist die 2,5mio grenze weg


----------



## STSLeon (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hab grade einen Key bekommen und bin auch schon am saugen. Speed geht auch in Ordnung. Bin sehr gespannt


----------



## gdfan (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Habe auch schon eienn Key. Nur weiß keiner wo man ordentlich laden kann. Bei mir stürtzt das immer ab von M$ was mache ich denn falsch?


----------



## molar (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



gdfan schrieb:


> Habe auch schon eienn Key. Nur weiß keiner wo man ordentlich laden kann. Bei mir stürtzt das immer ab von M$ was mache ich denn falsch?


schon versucht mit den ie zu ziehen? da ist ja dieser activex-downloadmanager drin (bzw muss man installieren) und damit klappt es eigentlich ohne probleme


----------



## Master451 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab mit dem MS-Download-Manager geladen (wenn man über IE startet), es gibt zwar abbrüche, aber er setzt das dann an der Stelle fort. war zwar recht langsam, hab über nacht geladen, heut früh wars dann fertig...

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Seven im Dual-Boot mit XP?


----------



## molar (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab es auf ner partition neben vista laufen... keine probleme


----------



## Keper (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also ich habe jetzt nen Key und lade gerade die deutsche version mit ca 1,5Mbs. Bei mir ging es nur mit IE7 mit Opera blieb ich immer an der gleichen Stelle hängen.


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also, ich habe eine externe Festplatte USB , er zeigt mir an das er die dadrauf nicht installierne kann....gibt es einen anderen Weg ?


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Roman schrieb:


> Komisch, denn ich habe unter Win7, 64-Bit:
> 
> - Sound einer Creative X-Fi Gamer
> - WLAN über einen USB-Stick von ebay
> ...


Ich zähle einfach mal auf, was bei mir garnicht geht:

- HP PSC 1315 All-In-one (Drucker)
- DVD- und CD-Laufwerk
- SM Bus Controller

Alles andere habe ich mittlerweile so halbwegs hinbekommen, aber trotzdem muss ich dazusagen, dass sich die meisten Treiber nur installieren ließen, weil ich sie im Kompatibilitätsmodus Vista ausführen habe lassen. Wenn man das nicht macht, geht so einiges nicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Roman (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich zähle einfach mal auf, was bei mir garnicht geht:
> 
> - HP PSC 1315 All-In-one (Drucker)
> *- DVD- und CD-Laufwerk*
> ...


 
DVD- und CD-Laufwerk? 


Ich kann eure Freude über die Keys nicht ganz verstehen... die paar häufigsten stehen frei im Internet und lassen sich wunderbar verwenden. Ich habe meine Version jedenfalls mit einem solchen aktiviert.


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Roman schrieb:


> DVD- und CD-Laufwerk?


Ja, ich habe selbst blöd geschaut, als die nach der Installation nicht mehr erkannt wurden. Mittlerweile habe ich es zwar geschafft, dass die beiden Laufwerke unter "Computer" angezeigt werden, aber da W7 keine Treiber dafür akzeptieren will, erkennen die Laufwerke natürlich keine DVDs bzw. CDs ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## molar (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

da gibts auch nix zu freuen... vor allem weil es keine 2,5mio begrenzung mehr gibt 

@ boss3D
hast du ne sonderanfertigung an hardware oder wie o.Ô


----------



## Master451 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

@boss3D: sind deine CD-Roms IDE oder S-ATA?


----------



## el barto (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Habs mir auch über die Nacht mal geladne und gab weder Probs mit dem Key noch mit dem DL. 

Installation hat auch gut geklappt... schaue jetzt erst mal was es für Treibe gibt. Kann man die für Vista nehmen? (erstmal nur der für den Intel Chipsatz wegen Inet)

mfg el barto


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



molar schrieb:


> @ boss3D
> hast du ne sonderanfertigung an hardware oder wie o.Ô


Nö, alles handelsübliche Teile und bei Alternate gekauft _(ist aber schon eine ganze Weile her)_ ...


Master451 schrieb:


> @boss3D: sind deine CD-Roms IDE oder S-ATA?


S-ATA _(sowohl CD-, als auch DVD-Laufwerk)_ ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Eiche (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

DIE sache ist Wirklich totaler beschiss 


alle die einen bereits habe können bestätigen das er hier bei steht

Quelle: Free Unlimited Activation Product Key to Activate Windows 7 Beta My Digital Life
http://tendou86.blogspot.com/2009/01/microsoft-announces-availability-of.html


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hier mein erfahrungsbericht
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rfahrungsbericht-windows7-64bit-englisch.html


----------



## molar (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

wieso beschiss? weil du kein einzigartigen key hast oder was >.<


----------



## Eiche (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

naja so kommt man schnell an viel E-Mails adressen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



zeffer schrieb:


> naja so kommt man schnell an viel E-Mails adressen


Ja..., und Microsoft schickt dann jedem Spam-Mails


----------



## Master451 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



boss3D schrieb:


> S-ATA _(sowohl CD-, als auch DVD-Laufwerk)_ ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Dann kann ichs mir nicht erklären, die Festplatten sind ja wohl da... Bei IDE hätts vll. am Chipsatztreiber liegen können, aber so...


----------



## Eiche (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

spam von M$ mir ging es auch nur darum es sind 10 key's(5x x86 und 5x X64) für die ganze welt und nicht 2,5 mio


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Master451 schrieb:


> die Festplatten sind ja wohl da...


Natürlich ist alles da, ich bin ja nicht verrückt, aber ich werde es langsam ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

So Festplatte ist wieda in Ordnung nach formatieren 

bin jetzt mit Win7 64Bit bisher ohne Probleme unterwegs.

Läuft sehr stabil und schnell muss ich sagen.

Er Hat sich die nötigen Treiber bereits runtergeladen und installiert *freu*

Mein zurzeitiges Sys:

Amd Athlon 3400+ @ 2GHZ Single
2GB DDR Ram
GeForce 8500GT
Creative 5.1 Soundkarte
Windows 7 Build 7000 Beta 64Bit


----------



## molar (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



zeffer schrieb:


> naja so kommt man schnell an viel E-Mails adressen


genau... ms hat ja auch dank windows live noch nicht genug adressen 
außerdem hat ms ja schon gesagt das es die 2.5mio grenze doch nicht gibt


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



molar schrieb:


> außerdem hat ms ja schon gesagt das es die 2.5mio grenze doch nicht gibt


achso. das ist ja fieß


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

selber schuld das die server abgekackt sind typisch MS (siehe GTA4 thread)


----------



## lancelot (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Freu mich schon es zu installieren


----------



## Roman (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Da fällt mir gerade auch ein kleines Problemchen ein. Weiß einer von euch zufällig warum Win7 (64-bit) die andere Festplatte, auf der Vista installiert ist, nicht erkennt? Beides sind S-ATA Western Digital Festplatten, 500GB.


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Roman schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade auch ein kleines Problemchen ein. Weiß einer von euch zufällig warum Win7 (64-bit) die andere Festplatte, auf der Vista installiert ist, nicht erkennt? Beides sind S-ATA Western Digital Festplatten, 500GB.


 die vistaplatte hat bloß keinen buchstaben!!


----------



## molar (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

bei mir wurden alle platten angezeigt


----------



## Pokerface1990 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hi Leute,

immer wenn ich die beta Treiber von ATI Installieren will, dann nachdem ich auf installieren drück kommt das der Installer nicht mehr funktioniert.

Habt ihr ne Idee? Ich hab die 64 Bit edition und auch die 64bit treiber benutzt.


----------



## mad-onion (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also ich habe es erst mit firefox versucht (Key 1 angezeigt), da funzte der Download-Button auf der Key-Seite nicht. Dann hab ich einfach per drag&drop die webadresse vom Firefox in den Internet Explorer  kopiert (key 2 angezeigt) und das Active-x Steuerelement installiert, danach hat sich die Seite aktualisiert (key 3 angezeigt) und dann lief der Download. Mittlererweile bin ich nach 2,5 Stunden bei 87% mit ner 3000er DSL-Leitung...

Also ich habe jedenfalls mittlererweile "3" untershiedliche Keys von MS bekommen.
Habe mich für die 64bit-Version entschieden, da ich Vista und XP nur in 32bit habe und neugierig bin ob ich da nen Unterschied merke.


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ohman das system rockt aber wie!!!!


----------



## M4jestix (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Bis auf den SM-Bustreiber wurde meine komplette Hardware incl Chipsatz von Win7 automatisch erkannt. Habe jetzt nachträglich nur die aktuellen GraKa-Treiber von NVidia installiert.

Sys läuft auf den ersten Blick sehr stabil. Habe für Win7 ne eigene HDD in meinen Rechner gepackt.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hat jemand ne Idee wegen dem Beta treiber von ATI? weil lässt sich einfach net installen


----------



## Nils Reinhard (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich hab ein Problem: mit Opera funzt der Download-Button irgendwie auch net. Jetzt hab ich meine E-Mail nochmal mit Internet Explorer geöffnet und jetzt is da ein Error wenn ich die Sprache und Bit auswählen soll. Was soll ich machen, hat da jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Piy (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

so leuite, download läuft xD
sry, bin nachzügler 

erst mit opera, dann hab ich firefox installt und zuletzt musste ich wirklich den ie installieren, voll doof, aber was solls, wenn ich schon soviel gutes von win 7 höre, will ichs auch sehn


----------



## Nils Reinhard (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hab's geschafft. Aber die Übertragungsrate liegt nur bei 100kb/s. Woran liegt das?


----------



## Heroman_overall (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hab auch grad den Download von der 64Bit version gestartet und ging alles sofort ohne Porbleme. Key auch gleich bekommen. Download läuft bei 700Kb/s bei meiner 6000er so wie es soll. 

Hat irgendjemand Probs mit der 64 Bit fariante nur damit ich schonmal bescheit weiß. Thx


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hi

Läuft bei euch Call of Duty World at War ??

Habe die 64 Bit Version.

Bei mir startet der Singleplayer und Multiplayer nicht.


----------



## Nils Reinhard (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Man! Das ist voll langsam bei mir. 150kb/s. Ich weiß zwar nicht genau was ich für ein Internetanschluss hab aber laut Speed.io hab ich ein 16000er


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

 ich frage mich gerade wieso man nicht weiß was man für ne Internetvernindung hat


----------



## Nils Reinhard (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Weil sich mein Vater darum kümmert^^


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

achso


----------



## Nils Reinhard (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Aber warum ist das jetzt so langsam?


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

war bei mir auch so so gegen 30% hatte es bei mir dann die volle Geschwindigkeit.
ob das nun das gleiche ist wie bei dir weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## Pokerface1990 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ALso bei mir war es von anfang an schnell.


----------



## Burner_Red (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Pokerface1990 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee wegen dem Beta treiber von ATI? weil lässt sich einfach net installen



Bei mir klappte der perfekt. Vielleicht hast du die x32 mit x64 verwechselt.


----------



## Pokerface1990 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Nein hab ich net. Welche Version hast du? 32 oder 64bit?


----------



## Nils Reinhard (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ok ich habs mir jetzt runtergeladen. Hab aber im Moment keine DVD-Rohlinge im Haus. Ich kann das doch Installieren wann ich will oder?


----------



## molar (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

joar.. aber wenn du die auf den gleichen rechner installieren willst, kannst du das auch unter vista selbst machen... ich hab es per daemon tool gemacht


----------



## oldmanDF (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



M4jestix schrieb:


> Bis auf den SM-Bustreiber wurde meine komplette Hardware incl Chipsatz von Win7 automatisch erkannt. Habe jetzt nachträglich nur die aktuellen GraKa-Treiber von NVidia installiert.
> 
> Sys läuft auf den ersten Blick sehr stabil. Habe für Win7 ne eigene HDD in meinen Rechner gepackt.



Bei mir wurde auch, bis auf den SM-Bustreiber, alles erkannt. Ansonsten läufts wirklich sehr stabil. Wenn die finale Version auch so überzeugen kann, dann werd ich wohl mein angestaubtes XP in Rente schicken!

MfG


----------



## Superbuddy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich fühle mich etwas verarscht von Microsoft.
ComputerBase - Windows 7 Beta Download endlich verfügbar


> Folgende Produktkeys werden von Microsoft für Windows 7 Beta 1 bereitgestellt:
> Windows 7 Beta 1 64-Bit Lizenzschlüssel:
> 
> 482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
> ...


----------



## DoomHeidi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hab auch blöd dreingeguckt wo ich das gelesen habe 

Stimmt das das Windows Mail nicht mehr verfügbar ist?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Superbuddy schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich etwas verarscht von Microsoft.
> ComputerBase - Windows 7 Beta Download endlich verfügbar


Wieso fühlst Du dich von Microsoft verarscht? Weil die eine Serverpanne hatten und das Ergebnis daraus diese Keys sind?

Schon allein dieser Satz in der Computerbase News ist nicht ganz Korrekt:


> Folgende Produktkeys werden von Microsoft für Windows 7 Beta 1 bereitgestellt:


Quelle:KLICK
Es wurden noch viel andere nicht auf dieser Liste stehender Keys von Microsoft für das Windows 7 Beta ausgegeben*!*

Von der Benutzung dieser auf der öffentlichen Liste stehenden Keys würde ich sogar abraten, da Microsoft diese Keys höchstwahrscheinlich sperren wird.
-----------

*Edit:*


DoomHeidi schrieb:


> Stimmt das das Windows Mail nicht mehr verfügbar ist?


Da stand doch mal was in einer News darüber:


> Verschiedene Anwendungen wie beispielsweise Windows Mail, Windows Messenger und der Movie Maker werden nicht mehr wie noch bei XP oder Vista im Betriebssystem enthalten sein, sondern als Download via Windows Live Essentials zur Verfügung stehen.


Quelle:KLICK


----------



## KoRsE (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wieso fühlst Du dich von Microsoft verarscht? Weil die eine Serverpanne hatten und das Ergebnis daraus diese Keys sind?
> 
> Schon allein dieser Satz in der Computerbase News ist nicht ganz Korrekt:
> Quelle:KLICK
> ...



Ich hab auch noch einen einzigartigen Key bekommen, aber MS hat dann die 2,5 Mio. Sperre aufgehoben und 10 Keys universell verteilt um die Serverlast zu minimieren. Wenn das ein Serverfehler wäre, dann könnte man seine Beta nur 3mal aktivieren und danach wäre es gesperrt (laut den Gerüchten), hab aber noch nichts darüber gelesen!

Fazit: Kein Zufall! Alles gewollt von Microsoft!

MfG Korse


----------



## rehacomp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Das problem ist nur, ich habe genau diese Keys (je einen) gerade von M$ erhalten.

Der Download geht aber schon nicht mehr


----------



## KoRsE (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



rehacomp schrieb:


> Das problem ist nur, ich habe genau diese Keys (je einen) gerade von M$ erhalten.
> 
> Der Download geht aber schon nicht mehr



Wieso geht der nicht mehr?? Kriegst du ne Fehlermeldung oda sowas?

MfG


----------



## rehacomp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Wieso geht der nicht mehr?? Kriegst du ne Fehlermeldung oda sowas?
> 
> MfG



Der M$-Downloader sagt einfach nur Fehler. (Der Server hat mit Fehlermeldung geantwortet. soll erneut versucht werden?)
Was wieso weshalb sagt der nicht.

sowohl bei 32er als auch bei der 64er


Gibts nen alternativen Downlaod? gabs jedenfalls bei der Vista Beta damals.


----------



## Aydon_ger (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Also bei mir hat der DL wunderbar funktioniert. Obwohl die Geschwindigkeit natürlich absolut niedrig war.

Von der Benutzung der "öffentlichen" Beta-Keys, die bei Computerbase.de gepostet wurde, rate ich auch ab. Ist doch kein Problem, sich bei MS einen zu generieren. 

Und nicht vergessen: Das ist eine BETA. Ist ja schön, dass so viele "Enthusiasten" sich das neue OS installieren wollen, aber mit Fehler/Problemen muss gerechnet werden.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



rehacomp schrieb:


> Gibts nen alternativen Downlaod? gabs jedenfalls bei der Vista Beta damals.


Am besten du benutzt den Download vom Computerbase Server(die mit CB dahinter, Registrierung erforderlich): KLICK


----------



## rehacomp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Aydon_ger schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat der DL wunderbar funktioniert. Obwohl die Geschwindigkeit natürlich absolut niedrig war.
> 
> Von der Benutzung der "öffentlichen" Beta-Keys, die bei Computerbase.de gepostet wurde, rate ich auch ab. Ist doch kein Problem, sich bei MS einen zu generieren.
> 
> Und nicht vergessen: Das ist eine BETA. Ist ja schön, dass so viele "Enthusiasten" sich das neue OS installieren wollen, aber mit Fehler/Problemen muss gerechnet werden.



Ich habe bei M$ gar keinen anderen Key mehr bekommen, als diese dort genannten.


----------



## Nils Reinhard (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Sind meine Daten eigentlich noch vorhanden nach der Installation oder muss ich noch etwas anderes bestimmtes beachten bei der Installation von Windows 7?

Ps: Ich hab das auch mal mit dem Daemon Tool probiert, aber das kann bei mir zumindest irgendwie nur mit Laufwerken. Wie kann ich das OS noch direkt, ohne DVD-Rohlinge (Hab im Moment leider keine) installieren?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Hat wer Probleme mit der Instalation von nem ATi Graka treiber bei mir bleibt das ding hängen!!!

Hilfe


----------



## DoomHeidi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Aber ich könnte doch ein anderes Mailproggi nehmen oder?Müsste doch dann gehen


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Du kannst dir den Nachfolger ziehen: klick mich!


----------



## DestroyER (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Wenn ich versuche Windows 7 zu installieren, kommt dann diese Meldung. 
Was bedeutet das hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolf2660 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Sowies aussieht würd ich sagen Win 7 64bit mag deine VM nicht. Welche VM benutzt du, kann sie 64bit Vista unterstützen? Vielleicht mal eine neuere Version benutzen.


----------



## strider11f (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Schon jemand einen passenden Chipset Treiber von Intel gefunden?


----------



## Markusretz (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Auf was für ein system hast du die 64-bit Version installiert?
Hatte die gleiche Meldung wie du, als ich versucht habe die 64-bit Version auf meinen Laptop zu installieren. Dieser hat den T2300 Prozessor von Intel drinnen und dieser unterstützt leider nur 32-bit
Nach dem Versuch mit der 32-bit Version hat alles funktioniert

Markus


----------



## DestroyER (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Sowies aussieht würd ich sagen Win 7 64bit mag deine VM nicht. Welche VM benutzt du, kann sie 64bit Vista unterstützen? Vielleicht mal eine neuere Version benutzen.



Nutze VirtualBox Box als VM.
Komisch, nur als ich versuchen wollte es richtig zu installieren, lief es wie geschmiert.


----------



## crazyonkelalex (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Habe installiert,geht flott...
Auch das treiberproblem habe ich nicht mitbekommen,alle treiber von VIST gehen bei mir ohne probleme...
Bei mir ist win 7 nur ein wenig langsam,das aber auf meiener alten festplatte zurückzuführen ist,ansonnsten ist es eine top beta,sehr stabil usw...neue startleiste gefällt mir sehr gut,ist aufgeräumter...und erst die sehr gut gelungene zoom bzw. maximirungs effekt,zieht mann das fenster nach oben wird es groß,zur seite wird es auf der seite groß usw... ist auch gut gelungen...macht MS weiter so wird es sicher XP ablösen....


----------



## Menthe (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Es gibt ja einen speziellen win7 Treiber für Nvidia Karten den man über Windows Update erhalten soll. Bei mir findet Windows Update nichts, könnte mir jemand den gefallen tun und den hier oder bei Rapidshare.com hochladen?


----------



## molar (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

naja... ich glaub ja nicht das der so speziell ist... ich hatte den mal installiert und im gerätemanager stand dann was von 17x.xx


----------



## computertod (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

ich hab mir mal den 181.xx Vistatreiber gezogen, der wollte nicht, dann habe ich mir den 169.xx Treiber installiert, der geht, karte ist jetzt auch schon wieder OCed


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

du kanst unter Win7 mit nem 169er Treiber ocn?
wie geht das denn
jeden den ich kenne kann mit keinem Treiber vor den 180ern Übertakten


----------



## boss3D (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

Ich konnte meine 7500 LE unter W7 auch mit einem 17x.xx OCn ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## computertod (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> du kanst unter Win7 mit nem 169er Treiber ocn?
> wie geht das denn
> jeden den ich kenne kann mit keinem Treiber vor den 180ern Übertakten



das geht mit RivaTuner 2.22


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*

das ist ja geil

vlt liegts auch an dener GPU du hast ja noch ne Geforce 7 und die die ich kenne alle ne 8,9 oder 200er


----------



## computertod (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Beta ist verfügbar*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> das ist ja geil
> 
> vlt liegts auch an dener GPU du hast ja noch ne Geforce 7 und die die ich kenne alle ne 8,9 oder 200er



wieso sollts damit nicht funktionieren?

ich hab für mein Board mal nen Bios Update gezogen, dort stand das es für Vista ist(ja, ich hab unter Windoof geflasht), deshalb dachte ich ich versuchs unter 7, aber nix da, will nich, unter XP hats aber funkioniert 
ich weis, is nen bissl OT, aber hat da jemand ne erklärung?


----------

